# Post your singlespeed!



## jeng (Aug 12, 2005)

Ok. So it would seem that the origional thread is full because it won't load on my computer... I'll start this one off right with my brand new Voodoo Wanga One. Built it up yesterday and gonna get some on it today...


----------



## edmoloco (Feb 18, 2004)

*yet another nashbar frame*

The 120mm fork is a bit to long, but it matches the crank and seatpost.


----------



## RSutton1223 (Aug 22, 2006)

My green Curtlo 24 hr EBB with my friends blue Ventana El Comandante at Tsali's Mouse Overlook.


----------



## Wampuscat (Jul 22, 2004)

*Villin*

Right at 20 lbs


----------



## Spidey-Lag (Sep 4, 2004)

*eSSthr (Seven Sola Steel SS)*

Weighing in at 22.6lbs....


----------



## bh357 (Jul 17, 2005)

Here's my Rig a few days after I got it.


----------



## Non-Fiction (Feb 19, 2007)

Kona Explosif


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

my monocog.it's posted in the other one,but since it's full.....


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

Stumpy
















Stumpy's friend


----------



## jennytalia (Mar 22, 2005)

OH!!!! SINGLE SPEED


----------



## velocipus (Apr 27, 2005)

edmoloco said:


> The 120mm fork is a bit to long, but it matches the crank and seatpost.


tensioner's not really doing it's job is it?


----------



## bdee (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## hopster (Sep 1, 2004)

Here's my SS.


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

My Inbred.


----------



## Sinjin4131 (Feb 27, 2007)

Here is mine...its currently located on a public site where people buy things at that rhymes with Flea-ray...

<img src="https://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n253/sinjin32/Surly%201x1/Surly006sm.jpg" border="0"


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

Heres my Nashbar SS build up with even more overkill of a fork than edmolocos:


----------



## SSTed29r (May 27, 2004)

The wife just built up this puss...










I'm still ridin the ol' Mute...

at Tsali...










and local...


----------



## dansjustchillin (Apr 8, 2004)

*Here's a fresh one.*

Got some new parts today.


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

*Raven and the Green Meanie...*

Both really fun to use!! :thumbsup:


----------



## alizbee (Aug 25, 2005)

I took some "artsy" photos of my Van Dessel Ramble Tamble today. 
Sample below, whole gallery here: https://picasaweb.google.com/adamlisonbee/RambleTamble


----------



## munkyspank (Aug 3, 2004)

Here is mine, juan Solo, F80x, XT cranks, Hadley wheelset, Hope minis.


----------



## steelhead (Jul 8, 2004)

I gpt this back from the painters yesterday. I had hope to finish the build months ago, but.....


----------



## txcowboy (Mar 3, 2007)

*'05 Specialized RockeHopper*

Just finished!


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

edmoloco said:


> The 120mm fork is a bit to long, but it matches the crank and seatpost.


love the paint job...diy?i got me one of them thar nash frames,haven't got it built up yet,tho.how's it ride?(mine's stock blue...pretty,but plain too)


----------



## rocky rode (Jul 13, 2005)

*VooDoo 29er*

18" Dambala- blue collar build.
Kelly fork
XT hubs, Velocity Dyad rims 32°, 14/15 DT
Old 110 BCD Ritchey cranks 172.5, UN-72 BB
Moots post 
Titec Ti bars
Paul levers
XT brakes w/ Kool Stop Salmon pads
Dinglespeed- 37-19 and 34-22


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

heres my big wheel ss.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Sinjin4131 (Feb 27, 2007)

That in Fruita??


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

Sinjin4131 said:


> That in Fruita??


yeppa


----------



## Sinjin4131 (Feb 27, 2007)

Nice...need a headless chicken...


----------



## John Jencks (Jan 8, 2007)

*01 Specialized S-works*

Was going to have it re-sprayed and branded as a "Generalized" But I aint got the cash right now and I'm having too much fun riding it.


----------



## duotone (Dec 31, 2006)

Dude, you can re-spray it your self, I like the name generalized..... Here's my latest.


----------



## bitterrider (Sep 21, 2006)

Heres mine EDIT:sorry wrong pic.


----------



## bitterrider (Sep 21, 2006)

Ok lemme try again.


----------



## bh357 (Jul 17, 2005)

Here is an updated photo of my Rig.

White Eno crankset
Selle Italia saddle
Mary bar (flipped)


----------



## Pudgerboy (Nov 17, 2006)

txcowboy said:


> Just finished!


hey tx cowboy, nice spesh - what you running to get a magic gear on your rockhopper - had a few niggles with my '06 SS conversion, and really want to do away with the tensioner!


----------



## Because (Jun 22, 2005)

txcowboy said:


> Just finished!


txcowboy,
could you tell use what you did. what is your gear combo? Half link?
thanks


----------



## velocipus (Apr 27, 2005)

Can't find my Sycip in the archives... guess i'll have to take new pics.
Here are a couple from the quiver.
My De Rosa
My Retrotec


----------



## RemfSS (Jun 22, 2006)

Here are my two:

Qball 29er and Fetish Fixation 69er. Riding the Qball more on roads, rail trails and greenways these days, because I am pulling a Burley d'lite, shown in the last picture.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Clean!










And post-ride dirty!


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

*part two*

a few more...

surly 1x1 with pace fork running a mullet

my sweet karate monkey

kona tiki (currently apart being morphed from a fw ss cross bike into a flat bar mtn fixie),

redline 'cog flight fixie (currently with a cf sp & cf cross fork)

steel 'cog beater

(not pictured are my niner one9 and kona dawg fs ss)


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

*part one*

here are a few from my stable...

kona unit with kelly fork and carbon bits

kona kula primo (scandium) with kelly fork & ti post

whats left of my voodoo aizan

and finally my surly steamroller (included because it sometimes pulls mtn duty)


----------



## giantrider (Apr 12, 2004)

2007 Norco Rival conversion. Just finished.

dj4's bb5's, truvativ cranks. sos rims, bontrager stem, hellbent bars.


----------



## miSSionary (Jun 29, 2005)

*Here's mine...*

...Again


----------



## Ratman (May 13, 2005)

miSSionary said:


> ...Again


In my humble opinion your bike has an extremely high drool factor! :thumbsup:


----------



## mdc (Apr 26, 2006)

Not the greatest shot, but you get the picture (pun intended- ugh..)
06 Ridge (vertical dropouts) built up with a Gussett tensioner 32/18, weighs in around 25 lbs. w/Talas Fork- Yippee!


----------



## Jdub (Jan 12, 2004)

My Niner SIR9 before it began its life as my "go to" bike.


----------



## unospeedo (Oct 5, 2005)

Been riding this one for about 6 months now. Love it!! Steel is real.


----------



## OllyW (Jan 5, 2004)

Sold this afternoon! Sad to see it go but I needed the cash to pay for another bike.


----------



## 1mystk (Sep 28, 2006)

*Can't be a singlespeed thread without one of these!*

Here's my sexy steed... Misfit Psycles diSSent 29er SS.... isn't it HOT!?

I just put new tires on it... mummy wants to take it for a ride!


----------



## Adirondack Blues (Mar 4, 2004)

Here's mine- my old Trek frame and miscellaneous bits.


----------



## kvojr (Apr 14, 2005)

Here's mine. '93 Barracuda. I think I'm done, but I may change the cranks.


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

*In keeping with Vintage conversion....*



kvojr said:


> Here's mine. '93 Barracuda. I think I'm done, but I may change the cranks.


Here is my '97 Schwinn-g. I have been throwing some parts at it for a while. Anyone want to trade a new mango HS for a RED one. Got the King wheelset thinking it would match, but it doesn't.


----------



## duotone (Dec 31, 2006)

did you paint the seat post 'n such?


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

duotone said:


> did you paint the seat post 'n such?


Ya!...the SP and stem are original (notice the bend in the SP?). They were in pretty bad shape, as was the frame. So I had them power coated as well...I figured what the heck since the guy said he would do them at no add charge. I was very rough on this frame. It was my original MTB. Remember when we did not have $$$ and we used one MTB for everything. I had no distiction between DH, XC, AM. Ya...this bike has taken some punishment. I am surprised it is still in one peace. Seems only fitting that she gets a good makeover.


----------



## duotone (Dec 31, 2006)

Mid-90's GT....


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

duotone said:


> Mid-90's GT....


Sweet!...Original owner? I had a Backwoods back in '93. That was the first bike I ever put a suspensoin on. It was a Manitou something or other with aroung a 1.5" travel.:eekster:


----------



## duotone (Dec 31, 2006)

Original Owner? Nope, picked this up at a salvage yard and built'er up.

Speaking of vintage manitou, I'm going to be re-building a Manitou EFC fork.... yehaw


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

duotone said:


> Original Owner? Nope, picked this up at a salvage yard and built'er up.
> 
> Speaking of vintage manitou, I'm going to be re-building a Manitou EFC fork.... yehaw


Great job! Looks develish







Is that the original threaded headset?


----------



## duotone (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks... Actually, I think it is... hmmm.


----------



## el Turtlehead (Dec 31, 2003)

*Never had a singlespeed before this.....*

...Figured the time had come to go "old school" after years of FS riding. Haven't had this much fun specing a bike in some time.


----------



## bike_daemon (Jan 11, 2006)

*nashbar single*

Just swapped 32:16 to 36:18 and was able to loose the tensioner.


----------



## 1x1clyde (Oct 5, 2005)

Here is my latest creation. A Yeti ARC SS.
Not too vintage but am trying out the ENO rear hub for the first time!


----------



## jokermtb (Mar 11, 2004)




----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

It's orange, it's vintage (1969 methinks), it has one speed (fast), and it's fixed.

It just isn't a mountain bike.


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

OK, miSSionary, I really like your Black Sheep. Looks cool in the snowy mountains.
Here's mine....:thumbsup:


----------



## oslove (May 22, 2005)

*The quiet life!*


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

Pink candy pedals to be added soon!


----------



## mountainswin (May 15, 2006)

*SS 29'er with a view*

Giddy Up!


----------



## SS-Dad (Oct 17, 2006)

sorry for the pic quality.


----------



## 1mystk (Sep 28, 2006)

mountainswin said:


> Giddy Up!
> 
> View attachment 250566


YEEHAW!
sweet!:thumbsup:


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

Niner SIR9  









Curtlo 26" SS... before :crazy: 









and after :rockon: 









HW


----------



## miSSionary (Jun 29, 2005)

azjonboy said:


> OK, miSSionary, I really like your Black Sheep. Looks cool in the snowy mountains.
> Here's mine....:thumbsup:


YUMMY, she's HOT!! I'm lovin' the no rise bars, I got some close to that but those are stunning!!:thumbsup:


----------



## B_Aero (Nov 4, 2005)

*Soul Cycles Hooligan*

Built mostly from spare parts. Wheels are not permanent - on loan from the FS.

Had to buy the handlebars, cog, spacer and seatpost to go with the $99 frame. Took it out yesterday for its first real test - 20 milles of singletrack. Very pleased with how it handles. The bars are great but a little wider than what I'm used to - 3-4 different handholds.

-Alex


----------



## Easy_J (Apr 5, 2004)

a little different than most posted here, but still a SS


----------



## subluxation (Jan 12, 2004)

*Matt Chester SS cross...*

ridin' & racin' it now for over a year pretty much 100% of the time.


----------



## wiiija (Jun 23, 2005)

Voodoo in its current guise, some silly light parts but I weigh bugger all myself and nothing has failed yet!

I have an unbranded random Ti frame that I'm picking up this week, spur of the moment purchase, the voodoo fits me so well I may just sell it straight on now.

Phone camera :/


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Now that's....*

a nice bike....... lovin' the tapered chainstays 

tres exotique build. Avid Ultimates with what rotors though?


----------



## CBiDrive (Oct 31, 2006)

Bad pic


----------



## CBiDrive (Oct 31, 2006)

Tis is my repainted reoutfitted '92 carbon fiber Giant Cadex. White Ind 823 wheelset on the way finish it up.


----------



## wiiija (Jun 23, 2005)

Corky3 said:


> a nice bike....... lovin' the tapered chainstays
> 
> tres exotique build. Avid Ultimates with what rotors though?


Thanks Corky3, the rotors are Alligator serrated 160mm.


----------



## hitek (Feb 22, 2006)

something I put together with spare parts. My down to the store cruiser


----------



## FyrFytrRyan (Feb 8, 2006)

nashbar frame with parts i had hanging around. basic SS u see anywhere, except for the tensioner, thats my idea :thumbsup:


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

My Sheep in rigid mode. It definitely is stiff and precise up front.:thumbsup:


----------



## gtovey (Mar 8, 2007)

My recently painted Novara Reason. Literally my first day out I put a dent in the drive-side seat stay. Don't crash for a couple of years...first day out on new frame...big dent. Oh well.


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

gtovey said:


> My recently painted Novara Reason. Literally my first day out I put a dent in the drive-side seat stay. Don't crash for a couple of years...first day out on new frame...big dent. Oh well.


Take it back...!!! Excellent return policy

REI

Return Every Item

Reason..."product did not live up to my expectation" Great color by the way!!


----------



## plume (May 26, 2006)

*nuttin' fancy...*

Optimo 1FG frame

DLR HeadShok

WTB Laser Saddle

Oury Lock on grips

FSA Riser Bar (wide)

Avid Speed Dial SL Levers

Avid BB7 brake set

Thompson offset seat post

Cannondale stem

XT Cranks with a 33t generic ring

Sram 9 spd chain

20t Endless Kick Ass Cog for silent drive train

Mavic CrossMax ST wheel set

Scott Stroke 2.3 UST tire - front

Continental Survival 2.1 Kevlar - rear










https://plumesrides.blog.com/

for more pictures...


----------



## pahearn (Feb 17, 2006)

Mtn. Biker123 said:


> Take it back...!!! Excellent return policy


Something tells me they won't let him return it after it's been repainted. 

A little bondo, sanding and a quick shot of touch-up will get rid of that.


----------



## gtovey (Mar 8, 2007)

Yeah I think I'm just going to ride it for now. Next season I'll pick up a new frame and get it powdercoated again. The Reason is god awful heavy 7 something pounds for frame alone. Dirt cheap though with a pretty nice ride feel.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

Another Surly


----------



## Markleo (Feb 20, 2006)

new to SS, great fun, I got rid of that tensioner too


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

my old rocky mountain ss converted. still looking for spacers, just rearranged the gears. 34x20


----------



## gumbo (Apr 12, 2007)

Alright got back into biking a little while a go and decided to convert my rockropper. Got a nice kit from misfit psycles and ended up not even having to use the tensioner.


----------



## Imagemaker (May 10, 2006)

Yep... they do exist.

Gramps


----------



## kvojr (Apr 14, 2005)

Rick, is that just after the burnt section? Awesome bike! If the rain holds of, maybe I'll see her tonight.

Kenny O.


----------



## Genom (Mar 20, 2007)

My Haro Mary SS...now if it would stop raining here I'd go and try it out on my favorite trail...


----------



## oldergoat (Mar 14, 2007)

*Independent Fabrication Steele Deluxe*

Chris King Headset, Thompson stem and seatpost, Phil Wood Ki*ss* Off Hubs, Reba Team U-Turn fork, Race Face Evolve cranks, and other goodies.


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

Very nice IF. Great build.


----------



## Ross W. (Jul 3, 2006)

second to the IF being nice.

Some good parts choices there. Seriously, I have the same brakes, brake levers, headset, stem, seatpost, cranks, rims, same frame too, just different color/size.

Kind of scary.


----------



## cocoasprinkles (Apr 12, 2007)

i recently got hooked, i'll put a pic of my new hardrock ss.


----------



## SleeplessKnight (Aug 16, 2006)

*Just built er' up yesterday!*

I rescued an old Nishiki frame from a buddy and decided to give SS a try. It's a blast! Sorry for the mediocre quality of the pic.


----------



## boss city (Feb 14, 2007)

ck headset, thomson post and stem, wtb dd wheels, ritchey rubber, mary bar, raceface cranks, wtb rocket saddle, avid sd 7 v's


----------



## accesspig (Mar 11, 2007)

*klein rascal SS*

this was the winter project...not quite done yet but rides great.


----------



## bikenweed (Dec 22, 2005)

Jah Braaaaaap
Finished the painjob on my single speed a few weeks back, and I've been riding it a lot.


























Weighs around 25lbs, rides like a dream. The low, short front end climbs really well, especially on the steep stuff. Rocky trails are just fine, even at speed, with the short stem on the rigid fork. 
Frame: 1996 Specialized Stumpjumper A1 Premium AL
Fork: 1998 GT rigid Chromoly
Headset: FSA Pig
Bars: Easton EA70's, 27" or so wide.
Seat: WTB Ti, by far the most comfy seat in the world. 
Cranks: Truvativ Holzfeller 175mm, with ISIS DH BB. No flex!
Cog: bits and pieces of an Alivio cassette and some PVC pipe.
Wheels: XT hubs with Mavic rims
Tires: Tioga 2.3 Factory DH front, Specialized 2.1 super uber XC pro rear

This bike is soooo much fun!


----------



## hexdriver (Dec 5, 2006)

*ss chameleon*

assembly was finished this morning, and then I had blast riding around today, its a rocket and a little under 21 lbs...

its an old school Santa Cruz chameleon with a Saso carbon fork, a word hub with a dos eno in the rear, carbon bars and its a mullet with avid front and rear


----------



## Fungolo (Apr 24, 2005)

*It's not a mountain bike but...*

This gets ridden everywhere, including light off road.

It's an old steel Raleigh, bought for £20 on eBay. I've added new tyres and a cheap titanium railed saddle, again from eBay, otherwise I've only removed parts. And stickers.

It doesn't look anything so I doubt it will ever go missing, although you shouldn't judge a book by its cover as it actually rides brilliantly and has me questioning the need for more expensive equipment.

Btw I know the chain is a little slack but it's yet to fall off. Cheap bikes rock.


----------



## Jason Boi (Nov 29, 2006)

Here's my SS. Took me months to build it up.
Most parts are taken off old bikes.


----------



## cocoasprinkles (Apr 12, 2007)

my "new" 2005 Specialized Hardrock SS. I actually bought it two weeks ago from a shop that never sold it so, theoritcally it is new. I'm happy with it...but my little chicken legs are pushing a 32x19.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

Here's something I cobbled together at the shop from spare parts after chugging some koolaid.

The biggest appeal (besides the fact it's a vintage GT Karkoram) is that it's also a fixie that shouod see a good deal of XC this summer.


----------



## bubbrubb (Jun 10, 2004)

Metal Guru, 32x18
Pictured w/ SID World Cup, I recently ditched that noodle of a fork for the R7 Platinum.


----------



## George2 (Nov 28, 2005)

About time I posted mine. After converting an old mtb and a roadbike for commuting I finally pulled the trigger on an SS specific frame in november '06. I found a sweet deal on an classic horizontal dropout On-One Inbred and build it up with parts I had lying around. I really wanted to keep things classic so it's steel frame, steel fork and V's. Rides like a dream. It has a converted Deore wheelset. (old) Lx brakes and I recently upgraded to Avid levers, chaintugs and a Sugino crankset with a Surly chainring (the picture is not up-to-date). The first build was 32-16 but tomorrow I'll do the maiden-voyage with a 34-16. The trails I ride are pretty easy going with no extended climbs so I think I'll be fine...:thumbsup:


----------



## PAmtbiker (Feb 2, 2005)

*Not just of the bike... but*

This is all I got... Bianchi Megaset frame, Surly fork, some other parts that my roommate and I had lying around. Rides better offroad than on (it's original purpose was a commuter)...


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

Sixty Fiver said:


> Here's something I cobbled together at the shop from spare parts after chugging some koolaid.
> 
> The biggest appeal (besides the fact it's a vintage GT Karkoram) is that it's also a fixie that shouod see a good deal of XC this summer.


glad to see your mtn fixie materialized... and sooner than you thought!

sayeth flounder... "oh boy.... is this GREAT!"


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

monogod - I just had to make the GT a fixed gear cause I was too lazy to install a rear brake...  

I commuted in to work on the bike and even with the low gearing made good time and then hit the trails after work to get my first taste of riding fixed off road.

I figure the Gt would be a great XC bike in any configuration (geared or ss) but riding fixed off road is the shizzle.


----------



## bgillis29er (Mar 28, 2007)

*Sunn Exact*

Just recently converted this old sunn to SS, and i am lovin it.


----------



## forlorn hope (Mar 21, 2007)

i have just done the same with an old sunn crosss, that looks sweet,
i will post pictures of my sunn soon.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

my old rocky mountain, using old der as chain tensioner. still waiting for half link to be delivered.

on the road...









and off...


----------



## forlorn hope (Mar 21, 2007)

my sunn as promised.
the chain stay protecter is there to cover the battle scars.:thumbsup:


----------



## bconneraz (Mar 18, 2007)

here are mine.I've owned the Merlin since 1998, and the Salsa just got finished today.


----------



## velofix (Dec 26, 2006)

Gorgeous bikes both, but that Merlin! Oh, man... THAT'S a bike. I've had my Merlin Road since '91. Ain't never gonna get rid of it. 

Please tell me yours aren't just for posing.


----------



## Mr_Whiskerz (Mar 25, 2006)

Here's my '01 Unibomber. Built to be burly for my heavy 230 lb. butt!

Rhyno Lite Rims, Surly hubs, a mullet, and a RS Recon 351 Solo Air w/Remote Lockout.


----------



## bconneraz (Mar 18, 2007)

velofix said:


> Gorgeous bikes both, but that Merlin! Oh, man... THAT'S a bike. I've had my Merlin Road since '91. Ain't never gonna get rid of it.
> 
> Please tell me yours aren't just for posing.


Thanks- not a chance that any of my bikes are for posing- i logged 7500 miles last year, and hope to beat that by a bit this year. So far this year, I've put about 400 on the Merlin above.


----------



## idahokeith (Apr 29, 2007)

*My Old Giant Converted to a Rigid SS - I Love This Bike*

This was my brothers old bike. And to think, it was headed for his garage sale. It is my fist single speed, I think it might be time for a 29er SS... we'll see.


----------



## jimmydean012 (Mar 31, 2007)

Here is my just completed SS



















Currently at 42/12 gearing. Its a wee bit high so I might step it down to 42/19.


----------



## hexdriver (Dec 5, 2006)

bconner az, that merlin looks like a piece of crap, I will do you a favor and trade you my bike so you don't have to ride the merlin


----------



## Pudgerboy (Nov 17, 2006)

hexdriver said:


> bconner az, that merlin looks like a piece of crap, I will do you a favor and trade you my bike so you don't have to ride the merlin


Heh Heh, I thought that too. I love the little flashes of red you get with the chainring bolts, hubs, grips etc. works a treat. good job!


----------



## bikenweed (Dec 22, 2005)

hexdriver said:


> assembly was finished this morning, and then I had blast riding around today, its a rocket and a little under 21 lbs...
> 
> its an old school Santa Cruz chameleon with a Saso carbon fork, a word hub with a dos eno in the rear, carbon bars and its a mullet with avid front and rear


Dude, be really careful with that frame. I don't mean to be a jerk or anything, but I also had an OG Chameleon, and the head tube ripped straight off the bike. Be really, really careful, as those frames are prone to loosing the front end. The gusset on the downtube concentrates all the stress in one place (at the lower tip of the plate of aluminum) and the newer frames went to a different gusset design. I know two other people who also had their front ends tear off. If it happens on a wide open, fast trail, you'd be in a world of trouble. So please, be cafeful, and keep an eye on that gusset.

Sick build though, that thing must pedal like it wants to exit the stratosphere.


----------



## Nocturnus (Mar 28, 2005)

Picked up a Haro Vector from Yellow Bike here in Austin. Was just frame/fork. This is now my commuter ride (still need to put the rear brake on, not enough cable). Tring to decide on a paint scheme for it..


----------



## redxj (Oct 17, 2004)

A couple of mine:

Karate Monkey SS









86' Schwinn Peloton fixed conversion









01' Fuji track (now with bullhorns and black Conti Gatorskins)









early 80's Viner track bike 









and last but certainly not least my 1976 Schwinn Paramount P14 track bike in street trim


----------



## stinkymutt (Jul 28, 2005)

Nocturnus said:


> Picked up a Haro Vector from Yellow Bike here in Austin. Was just frame/fork. This is now my commuter ride (still need to put the rear brake on, not enough cable). Tring to decide on a paint scheme for it..


Great minds...

I've built many a SS and fixie with Yellow Bike scraps. Love that place. I've got some extra parts laying around the garage so PM me if you're looking for something in particular and I'll see what I can do for a fellow Austinite.


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

got a couple

El Mariachi



















converted Banshee Scirocco










converted Tassajara my workhorse


----------



## EMFC (Aug 22, 2004)

*Me Like!*

I think your on to something here. :thumbsup:


----------



## G-Cracker (Feb 8, 2006)

I've put maybe 200 miles on it since I converted. 03 KHS Comp soft tail. My full-squishy, geared is gathering dust...


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

*just finished (niner porn)*

just finished building this one up today, the latest addition to the stable.

gonna build up a fixed rear wheel too.

the specs:

niner one9 scandium frame
niner reynolds fork
king ss disc hubs
19t king cog
salsa 29'er race rims
dt revolution spokes
red alloy nipples
salsa front skewer (about to convert the rear hub to qr and use matching rear skewer)
custom dice valve stem caps
bontager jones xr tires
avid juicy 7 ultimate carbon disc brakes (soon to add hope full floating rotors in red)
king headset
carbon headset spacers
fsa 3-d forged stem with carbon bar clamp
titec hellbent carbon bars
oury grips
raceface next lp carbon seat post
fizik aliante saddle with ti rails
salsa seatpost clamp
bontager black chrome ss cranks (180mm)
salsa 32t ss chainring
black alloy chainring bolts (soon to be red)
crank brothers cobalt bb
shimano spd pedals
sram pc48 chain

different pics on the 29er forum for alternative views.


----------



## duotone (Dec 31, 2006)

Auh, all I can do is sit here and admire your nipples!

Sweet!!!!


----------



## ryan123 (Jun 15, 2004)

That's a sweet bike! Will put photos of my complete El Toro up when the I9s come in a week or 2. Good job!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

It's crusty, but it's all mine...









A little back-end action:









Summer shots to come...


----------



## RANT (Jan 8, 2006)

*My SS*

Just a dull old C.u.S.S.. :thumbsup:


----------



## pedalpete (Jun 2, 2004)

*Zion 660EBB*

After 8 years on my Brodie Unibomber it was time to retire the frame (most of the parts had already been worn through). 
I replaced it with the 660EBB. Couldn't beat the price, and very happy with how she came out.

She isn't that light at about 26lbs, but should hold up well to Whistler riding.
660EBB
Marzochi MX Comp ETA
DMR x317 rear wheel
Deore Alex front
Avid Juicy (5 rear 7 front)
yada-yada-yada


----------



## fr-rider (May 19, 2004)

*Chameleon SS*

It was repainted with a few cans of spray paint and I also replaced the decals...not bad.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

fr-rider said:


> It was repainted with a few cans of spray paint and I also replaced the decals...not bad.:thumbsup:


Good Job Nate! Wish I could have seen the 'Before'. Now all I have to do is convince you to hit the dirt with it. Don't be scared


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

why the need for a singulator on the Chameleon though?


----------



## fr-rider (May 19, 2004)

MMcG said:


> why the need for a singulator on the Chameleon though?


Tried running it without the tensioner when I was using this bike as a DJ/urban bike, but the cahin kept falling off...I could probabaly go without using it now, but just felt like keeping it on there.


----------



## Rootberry (Jul 27, 2005)

Here are two of my SS/Fixed bikes.. First is my Rig in fixed mode (will become a dedicated fixed when I get my Badger SS from Rob). Second is my commuter/doitall bike, which I love to ride. Now if I could just get rid of my car.... rft: rft:


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

*Here are mine*

Here are my 2 singlespeeds. First is my Jamis "ride around with the kids" bike. Second is my Hunter 29er that started life as a 26er, but grew up over the winter! Before and after pictures of its first ride as a 29er:


----------



## raid (Sep 18, 2005)




----------



## fezi (May 5, 2007)

Currently getting turned back to a gearie for race purposes









And replaced by this thing, currently waiting on i9 wheels thomson post and some hope brakes


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

Another Surly 1x1. Upgraded my converted geared bike this evening with the kind help of MisfitPsycles. Now features 1x1 frame, White Brothers crankset and Avid BB7's. Considering upgrading the fork to the aluminum Bontrager Switchblade.


----------



## John Jencks (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey Fezi,
Look on page 2 for your s-works' uncle.
Super nice bike, fun to ride I'll bet.
John


----------



## John Jencks (Jan 8, 2007)

darn double post
John


----------



## mattKHS (Jul 10, 2005)

Just finished re-painting and re-building my Redline.

2002 Redline Monocog. 
XT cranks
Spot rear hub w/ Salsa Semi rear wheel
Rock shox Dart 3 lockout fork
rattle can baby blue paint.

It used to be red, and really beat up. now its pretty.


----------



## mattKHS (Jul 10, 2005)

Just finished re-painting and re-building my Redline.

2002 Redline Monocog. 
XT cranks
Spot rear hub w/ Salsa Semi rear wheel
Rock shox Dart 3 lockout fork
rattle can baby blue paint.

It used to be red, and really beat up. now its pretty.


----------



## kvojr (Apr 14, 2005)

How is the Dart fork. I've been thinking of picking one up but I'm not sure if it's worth it. I do alot of rooty riding but no real jumps or drops, strictly xc. Does it soak up the little stuff well?


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

Somehow missed this thread all this time.
Built up this Rumble S/1 last fall, recently added Mary bars and Thudbuster.


----------



## mattKHS (Jul 10, 2005)

kvojr said:


> How is the Dart fork. I've been thinking of picking one up but I'm not sure if it's worth it. I do alot of rooty riding but no real jumps or drops, strictly xc. Does it soak up the little stuff well?


Well I dont have any real rides on it yet. But it seems pretty stiff. Im normally a fox fork guy, but I didnt have the funds for one here.

I liked this fork for its pre load dampening, and remote lockout. Its pretty stiff when standing and pumping. It seems to do well dropping off curbs and small obstacles at the park. It is a heavy fork. 5.3 lbs. my SS is very front end heavy. but thats okay. im still under 26 lbs.

Im mainly XC as well, weighing 210lb and 6'2".

I will have in a real ride on the rocky stuff here this weekend. I'll PM you my official ride review.


----------



## kev0153 (Sep 2, 2004)




----------



## skiing9689 (Jun 21, 2006)

kev0153 said:


>


What kind of fork is that?

Looks good!


----------



## fezi (May 5, 2007)

skiing9689 said:


> What kind of fork is that?
> 
> Looks good!


Pace. RC31. UK mob made them but DT swiss just purchased the company.


----------



## SS-Dad (Oct 17, 2006)

*It's a Pace*

Pace RC series (really sweet Euro rigid carbon forks.) They make nice suspended forks as well.


----------



## TiAero (May 7, 2007)

*Classic Rockhopper Single Speed*

I have some pics posted on a blog of my Rockhopper SS conversion.

[www.thekettle-morainebiker.blogspot.com

Hopefully this will link.

TA


----------



## 1x1_KT (May 7, 2007)

Strafer said:


> Somehow missed this thread all this time.
> Built up this Rumble S/1 last fall, recently added Mary bars and Thudbuster.


wow that looks great. i am building a SS with the same exact frame :thumbsup: and cant wait to have it finished (should be by next weekend  )

few questions: what fork are you using? how much does your bike weigh?


----------



## Carmichael (May 16, 2007)

Surly KM 29er...


----------



## skiing9689 (Jun 21, 2006)

SS-Dad said:


> Pace RC series (really sweet Euro rigid carbon forks.) They make nice suspended forks as well.


Are they obtainable here in the states? Any less expensive than the White Bros. fork?


----------



## kev0153 (Sep 2, 2004)

Yeah, I got mine from my LBS but most of the usual online places have them. Speedgoat and Universal Cylcles. I don't know how much the white brothers cost but the Pace you see on my Klein was like 250 but I got a deal through my LBS. I think the one at speed goat goes for 280. 210 pound rider limit. That one I have is the RC-31 XC. Very nice fork. Precise steering.


----------



## k2biker (Jan 13, 2004)

Brado~
A couple of those look familiar from the Fall Gathering! Great stuff! Can't wait to get home and see everyone again. Pisgah will be all that more fun for me this year...and I may even have a SS there myself -- who knows! 

~Charles


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

mattKHS said:


> Just finished re-painting and re-building my Redline.
> 
> 2002 Redline Monocog.
> XT cranks
> ...


love that paint job!:thumbsup: i hadda '74 superbeetle about that color 14-15 years ago.my 'cogs an 04 (see page one here),yers looks so good blue,when ever mine needs a fresh look...but,for now,the black still looks good.


----------



## mattKHS (Jul 10, 2005)

thanks. I thought about black. but my last bike was black. I also thought about a nice clean white, but too boring for me. and I couldnt pull off anything too wild or hard core like lime or pink. This was a great color and looks good with the black and silver components.


----------



## JamR (Feb 22, 2005)

Parts swap from my G.U.S.S. over to this frame two weeks ago.

Rides great


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

*ss + full rigid = double fun*










Fish Creek Provincial Park
Calgary AB Canada


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

1x1_KT said:


> wow that looks great. i am building a SS with the same exact frame :thumbsup: and cant wait to have it finished (should be by next weekend  )
> 
> few questions: what fork are you using? how much does your bike weigh?


It's 07 Vanilla R. Fox really went overboard with stickers this year so stripped them all off.
Weight is about 26 lb, kinda heavy but it's built for abuse.


----------



## Because (Jun 22, 2005)

new toy


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Because said:


> new toy


whats with the beans?


----------



## Valdemar (Jun 20, 2005)

Here is mine - want to get into SS at least part-time


----------



## Markleo (Feb 20, 2006)

fishcreek said:


> Fish Creek Provincial Park
> Calgary AB Canada


nice bike, what gear are you running?


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Markleo said:


> nice bike, what gear are you running?


thanks, im running 32:16. just right for short hills and fast enough for straights. can you post your ride too?


----------



## Markleo (Feb 20, 2006)

fishcreek said:


> thanks, im running 32:16. just right for short hills and fast enough for straights. can you post your ride too?


It's already here the green DAWES (it is a british brand) I thing is at the 3rd or 4th page I am running 34:18 fine for off road. Thanks.


----------



## accesspig (Mar 11, 2007)

*you'll move to full-time soon*



Valdemar said:


> Here is mine - want to get into SS at least part-time


I thought i would start as a 'hobby', then maybe part-time. Now it's full-time with over-time.


----------



## kev0153 (Sep 2, 2004)

accesspig said:


> I thought i would start as a 'hobby', then maybe part-time. Now it's full-time with over-time.


yep :thumbsup:


----------



## salimoneus (Oct 12, 2004)

as much as i liked them, the flat bar and ends are officially dead (thanks to the sale crazy folk over at WW)

.


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

mattKHS said:


> Just finished re-painting and re-building my Redline.
> 
> 2002 Redline Monocog.
> XT cranks
> ...


Love the paint job.


----------



## offroadrover (May 13, 2007)

Just converted my 1994 Yeti Ultimate, mostly original circa. 1994 parts with some newer budget parts added when I converted it to SS, just got done this afternoon.


----------



## simplton (Apr 14, 2006)

offroadrover said:


> Just converted my 1994 Yeti Ultimate, mostly original circa. 1994 parts with some newer budget parts added when I converted it to SS, just got done this afternoon.


Dude, that's sensational....


----------



## offroadrover (May 13, 2007)

Thanks, it had a thick layer of dust on it but it cleaned up well and the conversion went very smoothly. I rode it hard but took care of her for about the first 3-4 years, then pretty much quit riding, starting back up again and its ready for a second round of duty.


----------



## long hazy daze (Oct 19, 2005)

Pile O' SS's.......


----------



## cocheese (Jan 12, 2004)

Honestly cannot remember if I posted a pic of mine yet or not...

It's a Pereira 29er.


----------



## SS-Dad (Oct 17, 2006)

*Man, that is sah-weet!*

offroadrover,
That really takes me back. Great job!


----------



## Dave Moore (Apr 15, 2004)

*Here's mine.*

Converted 95 Giant frame and dirt jumper. I hope to soon purchase a Soma 4one5 frame and start a new build.


----------



## FastFreerider91 (Sep 24, 2006)

My 2005 Gt Chucker 1.0 urban/dirtjumper is now my single speed b**ch 
ik people say the spring tensioner is bad but i have not seen anything wrong yet after 1 week of hard riding


----------



## dankilling (Feb 24, 2004)

Finally got around to taking some pictures-








SCB Chameleon, Paul hubs, Revelation, 22lbs








Surly Cross Check super-commuter/baby puller/CX pit bike/dirt road surfer/grocery getter


----------



## rider400 (Jan 23, 2007)

*delete*

Can't get the picture right now, muhhh.


----------



## Pity (May 16, 2007)




----------



## nzumbi (Jun 22, 2004)

My monkey....


----------



## ryan123 (Jun 15, 2004)

*Ventana El Toro*

More photos to come.. Just finished building, yes I need to cut the skewer rod length!
07 Ventana El Toro
Pace RC31 fork
I9 SS Ultralight wheelset
Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.1 with Stans sealant (tubes today, sealing them tubeless on weekend)
Chris King headset
Middleburn RS8 180mm cranks with red caps
Crank Bros Cobalt BB
Crank Bros 3Ti pedals
SRAM PC58 chain
Boone Ti 18T cog and 32 Chainring
Moots Ti seatpost
Ritchey WCS Stem (soon to have matching Moots stem)
Avid Juicy Ultimate brakes with Hope Floating rotors
Selle Italia SLR Saddle
ESI Grips - Chunky
Maxm MX5 bar
Red lock on skewers, bottle cage bolts, Hope collar, grip doctors


----------



## Pudgerboy (Nov 17, 2006)

*Ventana El Toro*

you flash git! 

really nice job there mate.


----------



## BurkeVT (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re-convert*

I was once a SS convert, but relegated the Surly to campus duty 4 years ago when I purchased a Blur.
So the Blur got a new Pike and front wheel this winter...which ride beautifully...

But what to do with all of these nice parts hanging around?:
'03 TALAS, rebuilt
King disc/mavic UST front wheel
brand new Azoto saddle
2 brand new Conto Vert UST tires
old Thomson post
646 peddles
Sram 8 speed chain
Surly post clamp

Why not combine them with some NEW parts and build a SS?:
Used 19" Spot SS Frame $335
ENO/Mavic UST Wheel $334
Thomson OS Stem $60
FSA K force carbon riser $75
FSA Orbit headset $40
FSA FSA V-Drive MegaExo Singlespeed Crankset $130
White Industries 18t freewheel $70
grips $17
XT 765 disc brakes $235

So I've got $1300 cold cash in it. I also just sold a geared hardtail for $350, so I can tell my wife it cost less than $1000...
A LOT less than the Blur was 4 years ago 

Take a look...


----------



## BurkeVT (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re-convert*

Re-convert cont'd


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

Upgraded the cockpit, and fork.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)




----------



## jeng (Aug 12, 2005)

*What happened to your Voodoo*



monogod said:


> whats left of my voodoo aizan


How'd you do that?


----------



## Spa town (Feb 2, 2007)

*Gunnar Ruffian*

Here my new SS. Gunnar Ruffian 29er. DT swiss 240 SS hubs, rims, spokes. Niner cogs, White Industries cranks, Phil Wood BB, Race Face carbon seat post, Specialized carbon bars, Ergon grips. Chris King head set, Reba shocks, Michelin AT rear, Maxxis Ignitor front.


----------



## Spa town (Feb 2, 2007)

*Gunnar Ruffian*

next


----------



## Spa town (Feb 2, 2007)

*Gunnar Ruffian*

3rd


----------



## duotone (Dec 31, 2006)

one x 1


----------



## bdc88 (Sep 27, 2005)

15 lbs for pure new fun.


----------



## madcap (May 26, 2007)

Those aren't whitewalls, they're just reflective strips on the sidewalls
-Redline MonoCog 29er (single speed)
-WTB Speed V Pro Gel seat

2 sets of wheels
-Alex rims/Redline hubs with 29x2.3 WTB Exiwolfs (off road), 32/18 gearing - stock wheelset (stock gearing was 32/20)
-Mavic rims/Rockworks hubs with 29x2.35 Schwalbe Big Apples (fat slicks, kevlar reinforced), 32/14 gearing


----------



## Marty W (Sep 23, 2006)

Gunnar Ruffian 29er


----------



## froan (May 28, 2007)

*WoW! SS-people!*

this is mine....


----------



## Markleo (Feb 20, 2006)

a couple of upgrades


----------



## vr6nh (Apr 10, 2006)




----------



## yfdcap (Apr 25, 2007)

My single finished.


----------



## wiiija (Jun 23, 2005)

Currently riding this now, its fantastic:










Lots more pics here

sean


----------



## 1x1_KT (May 7, 2007)

wiiija said:


> Currently riding this now, its fantastic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow nice ride :thumbsup:


----------



## 1x1_KT (May 7, 2007)

bdc88 said:


> 15 lbs for pure new fun.


damn that is sweet. what kind of frame is that? that is unbelievably light!


----------



## wiiija (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks :cornut:


----------



## halijax (Sep 16, 2005)

*MISFIT in Blue Ridge*

Here's my Misfit ready to hit the trails in Blue Ridge, Georgia last spring. 
My only complaint about the whole bike build are the teeth on the WI ENO chainring have worn extremely quickly. 
Has anyone else had the same experience?


----------



## bdc88 (Sep 27, 2005)

@ 1x1_KT

The frame is a Pedal Force MT. I bought 2 of the frames when they were offered on their website as a group buy. I figured since they were normally $850 (at the time) and were going for $500 in the group buy that why not get two. Had a great tax return this year.

So I built this one up as a single speed. I have some furture upgrades to this such as new lighter forks (most likely but I am still on the fence) and some custom carbon goodies that are in the works. If I do go ahead with the new forks and carbon goodies the bike should weigh in at under 14 lbs. 

I have decided to not race the bike and sort of want to build a SS that pushes the envelope a bit. Not to the point where I will not ride it and and it is only for show but where I might not do 1.5' - 2' drop offs anymore. I think the build will be solid enough to still do small jumps and bunny hop up curbs and be fun for the day. I could go a lot lighter on the wheels but these wheels have lasted me 5 years of abuse and have only been trued once. 

I know that I will take a lot of flack for this build by some on the forum and so be it but I love this bike so far as it is a ton of fun and light as all hell. On the trails this week, when you come out of a corner and hammer on the pedals this bike gets up to speed so quickly it is amazing.

Now my Pedal Force XC build will be fun. I have been working on the build for this and I am still waiting for some parts to come in. I am waiting for a new BB, cassette and expander to arrive. If I built this up right now with the parts that I have in my garage the bike would come in just under 18 lbs. I think with the new parts, the build should be around 17.5 lbs.


----------



## 1x1_KT (May 7, 2007)

wow, i wish i knew about that group buy. hey if you can afford to have 2 single speeds and have one just totally blinged out for lightness then go for it. i think it looks awsome and would be a treat to ride that. :thumbsup: for the lightness!!


----------



## kev0153 (Sep 2, 2004)

Just built it last night.


----------



## 1x1_KT (May 7, 2007)

damn that is a sweet rig. Independent bikes are so nice. very well done :thumbsup:


----------



## CKS (May 26, 2004)

*Trek 69er*

Today was the first ride. The verdict is in, and I'm happy:

(I can't figure out how to upload a larger pic. I have much better resolution, but file limit was 340K...?


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Seriously low quality picture:
Banshee Scirocco, 32x18, Rennen tensioner and adjustable spacers.
I put in a half link after taking the pic, so chain length is almost perfect now.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

fatchanceti said:


>


That's super cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

My new skinny:









Soma is other word for pretty in finish by the way....


----------



## helgi (May 9, 2006)

Here's my '01 Trek 8000, recently converted to SS (please excuse the integrated shifters).

DMR conversion kit w/16t cog
Surly Singulator
Surly 33t chainring
Sram PC-1 chain
Eggbeaters
Race Face Evolve seatpost
Selle Italia Flite Ti saddle
Race Face Deus XC stem
Race Face Evolve flat bar
Odi Yeti grips
Rolf Dolomite wheels
Panaracer XC Fire Pro tires

I love it, but it desperately needs a higher gear ratio. 33/16 is dog slow!


----------



## Mudpimp (Aug 22, 2006)

*Finally*

I've been lurking in here for almost a year and have now been riding my IF for the last 2 months. Can't believe it took so long to leave the gears behind.


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

My first singlespeed. I built it myself using a Nashbar steel frame. 34T Raceface and 16T Chris King cog - it'll probably kick my heiny but for my first build, I'm pretty pleased with I got the magic gear. I may not be so pleased my first trip on the trail but time will tell!.

Pics as promised.


























How's my chainline?
[img]http://lh4.google.com/image/Kevin.Rants/Rm86jDMIIUI/AAAAAAAAAZc/o_mUHLU1olk/s800/E%3A%5CImage%20Library%5CMountain%20Bikes%5CNashbar%20hardtail%5CIMG_1626.JPG

Two things to note
1) the Cane Creek Solos headset easily rivals my Chris King. In fact - I probably won't buy another CK. The cartidge bearings on the Cane Creek are nice and wide, the machining is first rate and the finish is very vibrant. It was $50 cheaper too!

2) coming from a full suspension, this hardtail just feels 'raw' :mrgreen: I like it!


----------



## mattKHS (Jul 10, 2005)

greenlight go? whats the total $ on your nashbar build? How about the weight?

Looks great. Thanks for your feedback on the solos head set. good to hear, maybe I'll try one.


----------



## KonaEnduroJC (Jan 16, 2005)

my shiz.....


----------



## einstein (Jan 13, 2004)

I've had this for about 5 years now. I built it up on the cheap. Decided the eno hub, which was new back then, was the coolest and cleanest way to go. The fork is due for a change but other than that, it's a pretty sweet ride.


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

mattKHS said:


> greenlight go? whats the total $ on your nashbar build? How about the weight?
> 
> Looks great. Thanks for your feedback on the solos head set. good to hear, maybe I'll try one.


total investment is roughly $1k. I already had the handlebars, I had some old BB7s and pads, the V6 rotors came off my K2 and I already had the wheelset. Everything else, I bought.

- Media blasting and powdercoating the frame cost me $100.
- Frame itself was $40
- Crank $170
- Grips/bar ends - $30
- Seat - $50
- Pedals - $50
- Tires - $12
- Tubes - $7
- Headset - $80
- Fork - $220
- Chain - $20
- Cog - $40
- Rennen spacer kit - $25
- Rennen Rollenlager which I didn't need $40
- brake levers - $50
- assorted items like cables, water bottle cage $20

Weight - not sure. On my bathroom scale, with me trying to hold it on the rear wheel - 28lbs. I think it's a little less. Don't really know though. It's lighter than my 5" full suspension bike :thumbsup:


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

GreenLightGo said:


> Weight - not sure. On my bathroom scale, with me trying to hold it on the rear wheel - 28lbs. I think it's a little less. Don't really know though. It's lighter than my 5" full suspension bike :thumbsup:


A more accurate way to weigh it might be to stand on the scale without the bike and note your weight, then pick up the bike and note the weight. Subtract the former from the latter.


----------



## TooManyTacos (Mar 13, 2007)

Here's my budget 05 Hardrock SS (are "budget" and "Hardrock" redundant?). I bought the bike complete from a nice seller on eBay for $220 and swapped out some stuff. It has a Minute 2:00 and a set of Avid BB5's. Waiting for the OnOne Mary handlebar that I bought from eBay.









I've been riding SS for about half a year now. I didn't do my research and purchased a Bianchi SISS, which isn't the most appropriate bike for a 240 pound rider such as myself. I relegated it to commuter duty, but as I've gotten stronger, I've been wanting someone built a little more burly to try in the dirt. This one does just fine, and for small money.


----------



## felixdale (Mar 15, 2006)

My latest SS...

with an old frame - wanted to try a SC Chameleon without splashing out.

It's a well used early US model in lovely lurid Kawasaki green with silly rear tyre clearance (with 2.3 fitted anyway). Bit of an eclectic mix of mostly new parts, lots of the usual Thomson/Salsa etc. Fork is a Pipedream rigid, very impressed with this direct from PD - lovely quality, clean lines and gives a near perfect 70 deg head angle, black was OOS so went for off-white which has grown on me. Using my fave old Campag chainset and fixed/free floppy flippy rear wheel set-up. Hope Hoop front, Crossride rear. Spot the nod to my new baby girl born a few days before the frame arrived and the result of rainy bank holiday boredom, as are the bar plugs.

Nearly always been part of the 'steel is real brigade' but based on a few rides I have to say these Chameleons handle beautifully...






























































​


----------



## 1x1_KT (May 7, 2007)

that Chameleon is awsome. i love the bar ends haha.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

felixdale said:


> My latest SS...
> 
> with an old frame - wanted to try a SC Chameleon without splashing out.
> 
> ...


That's really nice! What is that in front of the skewer in the drop out?


----------



## mattKHS (Jul 10, 2005)

looks like a chain ring bolt and some washers. Maybe as an emergency wheel tensioner.


----------



## felixdale (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks. I have always used a decent Shimano QR and never had any slippage but the chainring bolt is a little safety feature - the tyre clearance is tight on these older Chameleons - if the QR did slip in a hurry the knobbly tyre could catch on the seat stay - that bolt will stop the axle sliding forward enough to do this.


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

This an '89 Schwinn Alure rebuilt as a singlespeed for my wife...










This is what it looked like when we bought it for $7 at a yard sale...


----------



## patrickrider (Jun 15, 2007)

TooManyTacos said:


> Here's my budget 05 Hardrock SS (are "budget" and "Hardrock" redundant?). I bought the bike complete from a nice seller on eBay for $220 and swapped out some stuff. It has a Minute 2:00 and a set of Avid BB5's. Waiting for the OnOne Mary handlebar that I bought from eBay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$220!!! omfg that is so cheap, when i saw it at my local cycle shop it was $499 + tax and i thought that was going to be a bargin so i am saving up now but if i can get it for $220! Woah man, can you give me the name of the ebay user? (account name)

Only thing is at the shop it's brand new


----------



## mattKHS (Jul 10, 2005)

yes. Bikes drop in half in about 2 years. Especially the lower end one like a hard rock. 

I bought an 04 trek liquid 65 frame & shock in 06 for $350. New the complete bike was closer to 3k,


----------



## patrickrider (Jun 15, 2007)

Lol, i saw the bike for 499$ yesterday, so I'm guessing it may be a jip, the guy said at the store it would be good for dirt jumping as long as I am not donig crazy high **** and I am pretty much begining so it sounds like a good bike for me. It will be my first decent bike, my last bikes have been from sportchek, rocking the super cycle and the diamond back mtb lol


----------



## climr (Oct 25, 2005)

*my first SS*

This started out as somewhat of a budget build, but like these things go, it crept up past what I had planned, but I'm really happy with how it turned out. Hope to devirginate it today or tomorrow!

Voodoo Wanga Frame 18"
Rockshox Reba Team w/poploc
Cane Creek S-3 Headset
Chris King Steel Cog 18
XT Crankset
XT hydro disc brakes (160 front and rear)
Blacksprire 32t chainring
Sram PC-58 chain
Eggbeaters SL
Ritchey cheapo seatpost
WTB shadow v team saddle
Thomson Elite stem 110
Easton EA70 midrise bar
ESI Silicon Chunky Grips
Hope XC hubs/Stans 355 rims
WTB Mutano 2.4s (tubeless in rear)


----------



## froan (May 28, 2007)




----------



## jimmydean012 (Mar 31, 2007)

froan said:


>


Now thats my kinda gearing!


----------



## froan (May 28, 2007)

48t:16t
You like it?


----------



## jimmydean012 (Mar 31, 2007)

Oh yea I like it. I run 42:12.


----------



## froan (May 28, 2007)

My 2-nd edition of SS:










it's 42:11 - great for auto-road.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

monocog 29 that has been upgraded with new ritchie stem, origin 8 space bar, hayes mx-1 disk breaks, and crank brother's mallets. so far, i am loving it. i may upgrade a little more as time goes on(and I have $$), but for now i am really happy with it.


----------



## Chiro75 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Fort CC.Onix and Surly 1x1*

My two "new" (to me) proper singlespeeds:

1) Fort CC.Onix. CroMo frame, ovalized tubing, pretty lightweight. Judy SL u-turn fork with 80-100mm travel. Mavic Crossland front wheel, Bontrager rear wheel, mix of some basic Ritchey, etc components. Avid v-brakes. Tuggnut to keep the rear wheel tension right. TruVativ Stylo cranks. Salsa seat quick release is a nice touch! 

2) Just picked this up locally today for $450! Surly 1x1, older frame without the disc tabs. King headset, Fox Vanilla fork, surly hubs (rear is the dual freewheel flip flop) laced with black spokes to WTB tubeless rims. Rubber is WTB Werewolf tubeless. Avid v-brakes, LX cranks, Shimano clipless pedals (need to get another set of egg beaters for this bike), Titus Ti handlebar. Tuggnut. This was a steal!


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

That 48:16 is just a few teeth less and a higher gear than what I ran on my SS commuter (a road bike).

Cool.


----------



## susannyny (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: Fort CC.Onix and Surly 1x1*

WOW. Nice deal on the Surly! I've been searching for a used 1x1 with no luck so far -- but I'm not giving up. You're right .... $450 for the frame and those components is incredible!!

Congrats on the score!!

Susan


----------



## madcap (May 26, 2007)

updated pics of the MonoCog. to date the new parts that are on the bike are WTB Speed V Pro Gel seat, Origin-8 Carbon riser bar, Mavic A119/Rockwerks hubs with Schwalbe Big Apples, and ESI chunky grips

















I still rock it on the trails with the stock wheelset.

and my other single speed, though not a mountain bike...








my recliner on wheels with ape hangers, and big fatty Maxxis Hookworm 26x2.5


----------



## lostinthemountains (Apr 28, 2006)

*Mud-colored Monocog 29er*

Just got a Monocog 29er a few hours ago. I love the feel of the ride already. Honestly I'm happy for now, but someday maybe...Avid BB5s up front, bigger cog in back, and more of a sweep handlebar. Any first-hand recommendations on the Monocog?


----------



## mattKHS (Jul 10, 2005)

is that MC 29er black? or just a dark picture of the satin brown?


----------



## lostinthemountains (Apr 28, 2006)

Just a dark pic of a brown frame.


----------



## bdc88 (Sep 27, 2005)

A 29'er would be a good bike to pick up. I could put on my old XTR brakes, old Easton carbon bars and my 1982ish Shimano DX pedals that I have kicking around. A 29'er would be a good addition to the stable. Maybe run it with a rear derailleur only and a Shimano Barcon and Paul's thumbie.


----------



## rmbnick (Jun 10, 2007)

1x1clyde said:


> Here is my latest creation. A Yeti ARC SS.
> Not too vintage but am trying out the ENO rear hub for the first time!
> 
> View attachment 250067
> ...


so basically all of your bike suck compare to this, this guy wins x 10000000000000 damn ur a luck ymna


----------



## Markleo (Feb 20, 2006)

*back to tensioner*

at least problems are solved now


----------



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

*Dekerf Implant SS*

My AM/light frdh ss. 
Dekerf Implant frame
36 Fox Talas R
RF many parts
Mavic rims
Other bit and pieces too tedious to list


----------



## Shove (May 24, 2007)

*Salsa El Mariachi*

Here is my new Salsa El Mariachi


----------



## bertsdirt (Feb 12, 2007)

*I drank the kool-aid*

Hey yall. I've been lurking for a while now, jonesing over the single speeds. The last month or so, I've kept my mtb in one gear to see how I like it. Last week, I ordered some parts from Nashbar and viola, I now have a single speed. I just got back from a short shakedown ride and love it. Here's my creation.


----------



## coweng (Jun 1, 2007)

My first MTB in 8 years and it only lasted 6 months as a gearie, just didnt feel right...

2006 GF Tass
stock except for:
Surly Chainring 32T
Surly Cog (18&16)
Misfit psycles Tensioner
spacer kit from LBS
Salsa Juegos de Fuegos Lock-On Grips
Shimano M520s


----------



## Chiro75 (Sep 23, 2006)

Nice! My only question is who is Viola, and what does she have to do with this?


----------



## frontierwolf (Sep 28, 2005)

*Been a while since we saw a Wanga*

This is my bike.



















This was my first SS. I sold it a while ago.










The Voodoo is made of solid stuff. When I first built it the weight was around 23.5 lbs on the fish scale. 
I really like the Surly hubs for the money and the square taper Deore Hollowtech cranks for $39 (new) 
seems like a steal. It's the best climbing bike I've ever rode.


----------



## mattKHS (Jul 10, 2005)

was your old a redline?

I like your wang. looks great. Love the drop outs.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Maybe you could hook up with him and play with his wang! Lol! Sorry, I just couldn't help myself.


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

frontierwolf said:


> This is my bike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sweet wanga man! what is it with Voodoo and Salsa? all the voodoo's i've seen on the web have salsa parts..... including mine.... 

will post my wanga on sunday after the maiden voyage.. cant wait!


----------



## agu (Jun 22, 2007)

*here's mine!*

did someone say Voodoo and Salsa? hehe


----------



## arkadi (Apr 11, 2006)

*Here's mine*

I quickly became addicted to SS after picking up a Haro Mary in December. Got a rig, and then converted by redline conquest.


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

*2006 Redline Monocog*

Well, the goal was to put it together for under $450 - I already had fork, wheels, stem and seatpost. It came to just over $500 ... but then I added the thudbuster and it blew out to $625 or so.

Frame -	2006 Redline Flight Monocog
blackspire ring, misfit cog and hub spacers
seat- WTB Laser V
Headset	- FSA pig
Brakes	- shimano deore hydro
Cranks	- shimano XT
Seat post- Thudbuster
Grips	- ODI Ruffian
Bars	Answer


----------



## jddjirikian (Aug 25, 2006)

My frankenbike.

Particulars:

1998/1999 Cannondale F400 CAAD2 frame
WTB Dual Duty 29 inch front wheel
IRC Mythos 29x2.1 tire
Mary bars
Lizard Skins lock-ons
Cane Creek reducer headset
Surly 1X1 fork
BB5 front disc brake
Bontrager Race Lite SS cranks, 32/17
Salsa rim
Eno Eccentric rear hub
Michelin tire
Rear v-brake
Selle Italia saddle
generic seat post

She's a fun ride weighing in at under 20 lbs!









By jddjirikian, shot with . at 2007-06-23


----------



## jddjirikian (Aug 25, 2006)

By jddjirikian, shot with . at 2007-06-23


----------



## jddjirikian (Aug 25, 2006)

By jddjirikian, shot with . at 2007-06-23


----------



## P-Funk (Jan 16, 2004)

Nice avatar, jddjirikian.:thumbsup: 

Here's mine, back in SS mode after dabbling in 1x9 duty for awhile. The new Brooks seat and titanium bits are comfy!


----------



## 97 ATX 2.0L (Jun 29, 2006)

I should have started with a monocog but instead I got a Hardrock Sport. After I got a new full sunspension bike I stripped it of its shifters and rear derailer/cassette. Then after it sat all winter I put on a used set of SS cranks, the Rennen kit, and a cheap bmx chain with a halflink. The RST fork worked good for what it was but I hated how heavy it made the bike, so on went a Kona project 2. The stock wheels are going as soon as I fell like changing them out with a Rhynolite/Deore set I have sitting in my room. I like the tires but the front may change to something a little taller to raise it up a bit since the forks a little short.


----------



## duotone (Dec 31, 2006)

Was bored so I stripped one of my sses and painted it... I like it much better.
I painted it with a chrome paint then applied a clear coat. The clear had a chemical reaction and turned it a sweeeet DEEP grey with a microscopic metallic that you can hardly see.


----------



## SINGLESPEEDER1980 (Apr 10, 2007)

*My 29er Single Vassago Jaberwocky!!*

THIS IS MY NEWEST 29 SINGLE. A VASSAGO JABERWOCKY, AFTER OWNING 5 OTHER 29ER SINGLE FRAMES THIS ONE HAS THE MOST XC FRIENDLY GEOMETRY. IT CLIMBS GREAT AND IS FAST IN THE TIGHT SINGLETRACK. CANT WAIT TO GET MY RIGID PITCHFORK ON THE FRONT. THANKS TO THE GUYS AT VASSAGO CYCLE ESPECIALLY KRIS. THANKS FOR THE RIDE. RIDE LIKE THE DEVIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

*more voodoo salsa love*

specs include:

boone rear cog

salsa chainring
salsa bars
salsa rasta QRs

CK rasta headset.


----------



## My user name (Jun 6, 2007)

My bike.


----------



## Bubbadecush (Nov 19, 2006)

*my retrotec SS*

Stop and say hello if you see me on the trails @ Tahoe.


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

You should have the cranks powder-coated red to match.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

cherrybomber said:


> specs include:
> 
> boone rear cog
> 
> ...


That's nice! Ditch the cow horns and put on a riser bar and it would be perfect! What kind of fork?


----------



## cowgirlonwheels (Nov 23, 2004)

*New Siren Fifty-Five in the Quiver!*

I haven't had a SS for a few months and have really missed it! It's darn good being married to a framebuilder. :winker:


----------



## 1x1_KT (May 7, 2007)

My user name said:


> My bike.


wow i like it alot. its got a lot of BMX flavor to it. very clean and simple. man i wanna go out and build a SS like that now hahaha. that will be my next project.

btw - what handle bar is that?


----------



## The Sac (Jun 6, 2006)

Does your Siren have a crooked rear triangle like the one your husband gave to the shop owner in Socorro? A carbon Pace 29 fork for a worthless frame is a pretty unfair trade if you ask me.


----------



## FlatFender (Aug 28, 2006)

The Sac said:


> Does your Siren have a crooked rear triangle like the one your husband gave to the shop owner in Socorro? A carbon Pace 29 fork for a worthless frame is a pretty unfair trade if you ask me.


save the drama for a different thread.


----------



## My user name (Jun 6, 2007)

1x1_KT said:


> wow i like it alot. its got a lot of BMX flavor to it. very clean and simple. man i wanna go out and build a SS like that now hahaha. that will be my next project.
> 
> btw - what handle bar is that?


Thanks! Its been a fun project. The handlebar is a DMR "Wingbar". Here's the link : http://www.dmrbikes.com/?Section=pr...egory=23&CategoryName=Wing Bars&itemid=WBARCM

Steve


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

cowgirlonwheels said:


> I haven't had a SS for a few months and have really missed it! It's darn good being married to a framebuilder. :winker:


that is a cool bike.

What size is the frame and how tall are you?

I bet all that exposed seatpost helps "soften" up the ride of that aluminum frame a bit.

:thumbsup:


----------



## GRUMP73 (Mar 9, 2006)

*My Inbreds*

Old Inbred used for commuting; New Inbred as my new steed for singletrack, etc.....


----------



## unclenorm (Jan 5, 2005)

hopster said:


> Here's my SS.


I thought I recognised the back drop, and quoting the post confirms its Afan 
Top of Whites climb eh. Purple marker is unmistakable but the 'orange' Skyline markers look kinda yellow in the picture.
How did you find the Whites climb with just the one gear?
I did it on my rigid SS the other day for the first time. Made it to the top quicker than when I ride the geared bike but I sure knew all about it physically too!
Fortunately I was heading home (Neath) across the windfarm you can see in the shot so it was mostly down hill after that.


----------



## unfluid one (Aug 15, 2005)

Converted this from a standard 2x9 to a 32x18 and recycled the chainguide to use as a tensioner.. never seen anyone do it but it works great and the MRP roller is super quiet. I'm using a Fibonacci spacer kit and Kickass cog.


----------



## mattKHS (Jul 10, 2005)

awesome. A chainguide for a tensioner seems genius.


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

My entry in singlespeeding:

-1999 Rockhopper, Ritchey "Nitanium" steel frame
-Stock RS Jett 2 fork (for now, this is being replaced ASAP)
-Forte SS kit, 32:20 gearing (for now), SRAM SS chain
-Avid SD7 brakes
-Bontrager Race bar
-Titec Pork Rinds
-Titec bar ends
-Crank Bros Smarties










I bought it on a whim, and it was single before I even hit the trail. No going back! The easy gearing is fine for now, and I love the clean looks and simple operation: either stand up and grind, or use gravity


----------



## TheBUNKYss (Jun 25, 2007)

*Fisher Aquila*

The only ride in my stable until this Fall.....


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> That's nice! Ditch the cow horns and put on a riser bar and it would be perfect! What kind of fork?


thanks guys!

was going to put risers but all i found were my old wide salsa bars. got some cheap bar ends and was amazed. the hand positions are great! :thumbsup:

i like the cranks white though- might put some more white on it if i can as an offset for the red.

fork is a Voodoo rigid fork. strangely enough it can fit a niner- its the same one as the dambala a few posts before this.

hmmmm 69er? heehehehehe


----------



## cierrecart (Jun 13, 2007)

I already made a post for mine, but I'll add it here for the hell of it.


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

*I know, I know*

I know its not a mtb, but because I don't have a real mtb, and this IS SS and ENOfied and green with red wheels...

My Voodoo Rada. Traded it for parts with a buddy of mine. I've already logged close to 1000 miles on it since I got it in April.


----------



## 1x1_KT (May 7, 2007)

looks nice. i like it. i would throw some bullhorns on it instead of the drop bars tho.


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

*tried*



1x1_KT said:


> looks nice. i like it. i would throw some bullhorns on it instead of the drop bars tho.


I tried and it looked goofy, and with the limited parts I have, I didn't have the proper stem for it...but here's my Land Shark. The bike I rode this past Sunday over 100 miles.


----------



## quaffimodo (May 25, 2004)

I'm glad you found someone to touch up the scrotum mark on the toptube.


----------



## Bike Nazi (Apr 3, 2004)

*Keep us posted on that tensioner*



unfluid one said:


> Converted this from a standard 2x9 to a 32x18 and recycled the chainguide to use as a tensioner.. never seen anyone do it but it works great and the MRP roller is super quiet. I'm using a Fibonacci spacer kit and Kickass cog.


If it works as good as the DMR or Rennen types, it looks way more sanitized for the vertical drop out issue.


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

*buff*



quaffimodo said:


> I'm glad you found someone to touch up the scrotum mark on the toptube.


yes, I buffed it out with a little elbow grease and lemon juice. that stuff was sticky.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

ernesto_from_Wisconsin said:


> yes, I buffed it out with a little elbow grease and lemon juice. that stuff was sticky.


It's the top tube marks on the scrotum you have to worry about, they are nasty. But my gf buffs them out!


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

My "new" ss / fixed gear... I thought it needed a thread of it's own.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=313338


----------



## singularidad (Jun 24, 2007)

*mine - nothing special, but I love it*

here is the bike I spend most time on

brodie catalyst - early nineties-modified with EBB and disc mounts
chris king headset, hubs and kog 
and some parts that collected dust in my workshop.

regards from the Wachau valley - Austria


----------



## singularidad (Jun 24, 2007)

*forgot to upload pictures*

my first post here


----------



## 1x1_KT (May 7, 2007)

*my MC Rumble SSer*

i built this about a month ago. its my first SS and i love it, but i need to get a longer stem.

Avid BB7s
Race Face SS crank
Performance SS conversion kit for the wheels
Mavic wheels (not sure what model)
Yeti ARC carbon bars
King headset
2007 Reba Race fork - i love her

i built this bike with the replacement money i got from my insurance company from when my SC Superlite was stolen from my house about 4 months ago. i have always wanted to try the singlespeed lifestyle because i grew up riding BMX. i simply love this bike. i actually just bought two more SS project bikes. i will post those up when i get them. here are a few pics of the MC:


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

That Rumble is hot. Contact mountain cycle to see if you can get single speed dropouts for it. They should be available. And then you can ditch the tensioner!


----------



## 1x1_KT (May 7, 2007)

yeah i thought about getting those. do you know if they have disc brake mounts on them though? thanks for the compliment btw


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

1x1_KT said:


> yeah i thought about getting those. do you know if they have disc brake mounts on them though? thanks for the compliment btw


They do!


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

Here's a pic of my newest ss / fixed as it's both.









1955 Raleigh Lenton Sports - Reg Harris road model.


----------



## frontierwolf (Sep 28, 2005)

*Voodoo/Salsa*

That other bike in my earlier post was a Redline Mono. It's sort of becoming the village single-speed around here. Everyone gets a ride. I was running 34:20 because of the BMX cranks requiring a 110mm spacing.

As for the Salsa components, I was tempted by all of Salsa's stuff and the Juan Solo was what I would have gotten if I hadn't seen the Wangas on this forum. I just liked the vertical drops better since they seem a little less proprietary than an EBB and some people have problems with their EBBs.

Thanks for the compliments. I'd recommend anyone in the market for a new steel SS take a look at the Voodoos.


----------



## wiiija (Jun 23, 2005)

Few changes to my Ti SS now, just waiting for my 4 Ti eggbeaters to arrive and I think it may actually be finished (never thought I'd hear myself say that).










Loads more pics here.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

wiiija said:


> Few changes to my Ti SS now, just waiting for my 4 Ti eggbeaters to arrive and I think it may actually be finished (never thought I'd hear myself say that).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy heck that thing is light!


----------



## mattKHS (Jul 10, 2005)

frontierwolf said:


> That other bike in my earlier post was a Redline Mono. It's sort of becoming the village single-speed around here. Everyone gets a ride. I was running 34:20 because of the BMX cranks requiring a 110mm spacing.
> .


i think you mean the BMX hub requires 110mm spacing. That can be fixed with a cold set. Both Monogod & I (ad others here) have done it with great success & ease.


----------



## skiing9689 (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## kvojr (Apr 14, 2005)

How do you like the motobecane? is it the 26 or 29?


----------



## skiing9689 (Jun 21, 2006)

kvojr said:


> How do you like the motobecane? is it the 26 or 29?


It's a 29. So far I am enjoying it, and I have no complaints considering what I paid. It's a little heavy at 25 and change as pictured. I would recommend one to anyone who's on the fence about SS, and not ready to make a large investment.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

An updated pic of my GT Karakoram fixed gear conversion...


----------



## pooka (Jul 16, 2006)

singularidad said:


> my first post here


It is a beauty but with a kind of exentric pair of cranks. why that?

the one (dark blue under the mud) wich is not pink is mine in its present setup. My sole bike since month.


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

I have all the parts laying around to put gears on it and have been tempted lately because I am wickedly out of shape. BUt whenever I think of the hassel I put it all back in the box.

I have another SS mtb built up with a 44 - 16 and townie tires for hauling the kid cart around town once the baby is old enough. A roadie that I want to built into a fixed grocery getter once I have the time and am trying to figure out how to buy another 1x1 without selling my DH bike because I miss that ride.


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

*How could I forget*

My favorite Single speed


----------



## frontierwolf (Sep 28, 2005)

*Monocog upgrades*



mattKHS said:


> i think you mean the BMX hub requires 110mm spacing. That can be fixed with a cold set. Both Monogod & I (ad others here) have done it with great success & ease.


The rear hub was another thing. What I was referring to was the 110mm spider from the used BMX cranks. I couldn't go less than 34t in the front without changing cranks, and I would have had to use a BMX hub in the back for a new wheel. While I was buying parts to upgrade the MC I decided to just to build up a new bike.

My first posts on this forum were about Monocog chainlines and 110mm hub options. That Monocog did get me hooked on SS though, it was a great bike.


----------



## singularidad (Jun 24, 2007)

pooka said:


> It is a beauty but with a kind of exentric pair of cranks. why that?
> 
> Pooka, are you from Europe - buildings look so familiar.
> 
> ...


----------



## corprin (Mar 12, 2007)

so here is my SS project. Raped this M2 for parts to build my stumpy fsr leaving it wanting to be more.


----------



## pooka (Jul 16, 2006)

singularidad said:


> pooka said:
> 
> 
> > It is a beauty but with a kind of exentric pair of cranks. why that?
> ...


----------



## motolombardo (Mar 10, 2007)




----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

*my gooSSe V.1*

....or monogooSSe....either way MY FIRST!!!
I just put this together last week (ebay, craigslist, parts lying around) after advice from you guys notably EFF'n MONOGOD......I HATE U:thumbsup: . All these parts were supposed to go on a geared Schwinn Homegrown, but I've been wanting do do something with my goose for a while now since I don't see many pre wally world geese out there. I don't even ride my Trek 9.8 Team any more :madman: .!!! So flame on or enjoy!!

Parts list:

Frame,seat post, handlebar - 1995/6 Mongoose IBOC ZERO-G 
Hubs, brakes - XTR
rims - Mavic 221
tires - Kenda Short Tracker
Fork - Manitou Skareb (80mm)
Stem - Thompson
Crank - Davinci


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

pix fixed


----------



## mafia6 (Sep 30, 2005)

heres mine. need to do something about the fork colour and chain slack though. :madman:


----------



## pinoymtb (Jan 10, 2007)

*my goose switchback*

my old goose, sold it, i miss her. not so fancy, but love how it rides:thumbsup:


----------



## duotone (Dec 31, 2006)

Just painted this morning.....


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

nice. i like the green and red combo.


----------



## pinoymtb (Jan 10, 2007)

this is my other old gal, again not too fancy, just a simple old school GT.  
notice the old LX cranks, well you know those old spider type chainrings.:madman:


----------



## Davincicode (Jul 13, 2005)

Hello all, here's a pic of my steeds.


----------



## zuddler (Jun 27, 2007)

*Karate Monkey*

Here is my Karate monkey. First ride was today.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

That Blue Monkey looks great! What size is that?


----------



## zuddler (Jun 27, 2007)

16'' It handles great I may have to drop down in gearing for my riding area though 34 X18 a little too steep.


----------



## 1x1_KT (May 7, 2007)

Davincicode said:


> Hello all, here's a pic of my steeds.


nice bikes, anymore pics from the side?


----------



## SeeVee (Dec 11, 2005)

*Nashbar frame*

Nashbar frame - got it on sale for 39.99. Nashbar singlespeed kit, Dart 2 fork and Cane Creek Headset (99.99), Performance riser bar, stem, seatpost and seat (89.99), put together with a few other things I had laying around.


----------



## johe (Jul 26, 2005)

Steel 26" - I ride it everywhere.


----------



## Boberinoe (May 26, 2007)

N-bar frame= steel:thumbsup: 
Head badge was parted from different bike
26"

View attachment 278232


View attachment 278233


----------



## velomatt (Sep 14, 2006)

Here is my Surly (daily comuter)
My Jericho - 26" EBB
and my newest baby...
My Coconino 29"er slider


----------



## pahearn (Feb 17, 2006)

velomatt: Have any more pics of that Coconino? Looks great.


----------



## mattKHS (Jul 10, 2005)

pahearn said:


> velomatt: Have any more pics of that Coconino? Looks great.


maybe some more with that model of yours?

I love bikes. I love looking at bikes. But throw in a girl and im set.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

That Coconino looks amazing - yes - more pics please.

And how do you like thoes Titec H-bars?


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

*forks*

when I saw your Coconino's forks, it gave me nightmares. I just don't trust those welds anymore. However, nice rides. :thumbsup:


----------



## velomatt (Sep 14, 2006)

Yup...
I am in the mids of dialing in the stem length and stack heigth.
The entire frame minus the fork is filet braised.
Actual specs from Steve Garro:
"st, bb center to top, 16 7/8", 24" tt, effective, 5" headtube, 62mm bb drop, angles, 72* x 72*. get a 440 x 27.2 seat post, i made it a tad more compact so i could use a prestige st that is ovalized at the bb and a 1 3/8" triple butted .9/.6/.7 dt versus a 1.5" doublebutted .9/.6/.9.dt. it will take a 73mm bb shell, and has dedacciai s-bend chainstays. ht and dt true temper. tt and ss's seamless aircraft 4130"
BTW, the fork is a custom WaltWorks steel, love the taper look and feel.
The wheels had some issues and are being rebuilt so the pics are limited.
I'll post some "final build" shot

Check out steve's blog:
http://coconinocycles.blogspot.com/
and Walts:
http://waltworks.blogspot.com/

matty


----------



## velomatt (Sep 14, 2006)

more pics and build:
Saint Crank, Surly Steel ring and cogs, Kool Chain, Midge Bars, Cane Creek levers and HS, Avid mechs, thomson, seat and stem, Hadley hubs, WTB laserdiscs, DT brass & DB spokes...


----------



## velomatt (Sep 14, 2006)

MMcG said:


> That Coconino looks amazing - yes - more pics please.
> 
> And how do you like thoes Titec H-bars?


Hbars are sweet.
I have never ridden any of Jeff's orginal bars so I can't compare them, however I'll NEVER ride risers or flats again.
My thumbs use to get sore, not anymore !
Midges are nice as well but have not put enough miles on them to make a final decision.


----------



## velomatt (Sep 14, 2006)

fishcreek said:


> when I saw your Coconino's forks, it gave me nightmares. I just don't trust those welds anymore. However, nice rides. :thumbsup:


The fork is a custom built for me by Walt of WaltWorks.
He runs the drop out backwards and claims he has never had a fork fail !
The fork dances like a butterfly and feels great.
Between the fork and the big rubber, the ride is smoother than I had thought it would be !
Not to mention how much better it tracks than a shocked front end.
also... no "bob" on climbs

matty


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

velomatt said:


> The fork is a custom built for me by Walt of WaltWorks.
> He runs the drop out backwards and claims he has never had a fork fail !
> The fork dances like a butterfly and feels great.
> Between the fork and the big rubber, the ride is smoother than I had thought it would be !
> ...


yes, it sure looks nice. keep your qr tight or you might send your front wheels flying because of that inverted drop out. i'm sorry, its just the fork that i have issues with. don't get me wrong on this, i'm just concerned. 29er+fork diameter+downhill+inverted drop out+disc brake power=catastrophe to me.


----------



## sic_nick (Oct 18, 2005)

1997 Saracen Kili with Tange prestige tubing. Currently on commuting duties although will see some trail action soon as my shoulder sorts itself out


----------



## asmxxiv (Jun 14, 2007)

velomatt,

can we see pics of the whole set-up?
thanks in advance,

andy


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)




----------



## zuddler (Jun 27, 2007)

more pics of the km


----------



## stenu (Dec 8, 2006)

Here's my new Kona - Explosif -04 frame, Skareb, Hope Pro2 SS hubs, old LX cranks with Surly chainring and polished Ritchey WSC seatpost:


----------



## madcap (May 26, 2007)

the latest addition to my stable...more info on it here


----------



## rockcity01 (Jun 26, 2007)

my 05 specialized p1, just got it and i love it. took it to the trails yesturday and to my suprise im alot faster without gears. its a great jumper too built like a tank
sorry the pics are soo big...


----------



## singletrackzen (Sep 20, 2006)

Here's mine. I just bought it. It's my first SS. Upgrades to come I'm sure. I think...no, I know I'm addicted to SS riding!


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Here's my latest - 2007 Redline Monocog Flight 29er


----------



## Fullrange Drew (May 13, 2004)

A 1990 Miyata Trailrunner saved from heading to the tip and given a new life as a rigid 26 inch singlespeed commuter.

Gearing is 48:17

Original Sugino cranks and chainring, Kojita sealed square taper BB, original front wheel
New Shimano threaded headset and cantilever brakes, Cane Creek 200TT brake levers, Brooks B17 saddle and perforated bar tape, generic seatpost and pedals.
Secondhand Alpha road stem.

http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=279578&stc=1&d=1184556397


----------



## kerley (Aug 30, 2005)

Nice long fork for a bit of fun. Orange P7

http://www.fizzypeach.co.uk/fizzypeach/Orange.html


----------



## 1x1_KT (May 7, 2007)

nice bike. reminds me of mine in some ways.

how much travel does that have?


----------



## unfluid one (Aug 15, 2005)

Sinister Ridge, Z1 light, Hadley hubs, Endless Kickass cog, Blackspire roller to keep tension!


----------



## no one in particular (Jan 30, 2004)

That Sinister looks right nice! I very much prefer the look of a chain guide to a tensioner.




.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

madcap said:


> the latest addition to my stable...more info on it here


That's nice!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

That's hot!


----------



## makachut (Nov 1, 2006)

FlatFender said:


> save the drama for a different thread.


shut up and listen to the drama, a hand bent frame traded for a carbon fork,,,,hmmm who got screwed?


----------



## Moto74 (Jun 29, 2007)

*08 Motobecane Outkast 26*

my new ride. all stock except for new road tires and tubes. took this with my camera phone in low light. will have a better pic later.


----------



## fezi (May 5, 2007)

Update on my FG1. Was getting I9 wheels but couldnt be arsed waiting for them to arrive so got some spinergy's instead. Saved 2.5lbs over the "stock" wheels, got new xtr brakes and some oury grips as well as a selle SLR saddle. All up around 23lbs.


----------



## Rockpharmer (Jul 19, 2005)

1995 schwinn. not the easiest on the eyes, but it's only the beginning.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Rockpharmer said:


> 1995 schwinn. not the easiest on the eyes, but it's only the beginning.


I think it looks good! :thumbsup:


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

you never drop the chain on that thing?


----------



## madcap (May 26, 2007)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> That's nice!


and even nicer to ride!


----------



## Rockpharmer (Jul 19, 2005)

alexrex20 said:


> you never drop the chain on that thing?


edit: pic's pre-tensioner and trail


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Rockpharmer said:


> 1995 schwinn. not the easiest on the eyes, but it's only the beginning.


I think it looks great. But I'm a little biased.  :thumbsup:


----------



## mackstann (Jul 23, 2007)

Not a great pic, but this is the only one I have access to at the moment.

Redline Monocog 29er. Profile cranks (170mm vs the stock 175mm) and 28/17 gearing (also slightly higher gearing than stock), Schwalbe Big Apple tires, ODI longneck grips. It's my big-ass street bike.

Next upgrade is going to be a new back wheel -- Hope Pro 2 SS hub w/ Sun Rhyno Lite rim.

(edit: oops, I'm not used to the nested threading on this forum)


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

unfluid one said:


> Sinister Ridge, Z1 light, Hadley hubs, Endless Kickass cog, Blackspire roller to keep tension!


Nice ride unfluid one - but that is really too much fork  - want to trade for a 454 Pike? or a 2004 Talas?


----------



## SC RockLobster (Jul 22, 2007)

*my ride*

howdy neew to the forum.. here my ride... i'll update with some other pics.
and post my wifes Ti ibis singlemalt ss too

scandium frame,ritchey stem,thompson seatpost, race face cranks with carbon inserts,avid discs with ti levers, team sid rock shox forks with bar mounted lock out, race face BB, EBB , tires are hutchison spider hyper lights.. hehe and ti water bottle holder, chris king hubs and head set


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

nice ride


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

My latest build... my 1940 CCM.

It's running a 46:18 on a 1964 28 inch wheelset with a virtually mint coaster hub and would be a good candidate for a vintage 29'r methinks.


----------



## delay (Jun 29, 2007)

Does the monocog 29er have the odd (120) rear spacing as well. If so, it could make replacing the rear wheel a bit obnoxious.



mackstann said:


> Not a great pic, but this is the only one I have access to at the moment.
> 
> Redline Monocog 29er. Profile cranks (170mm vs the stock 175mm) and 28/17 gearing (also slightly higher gearing than stock), Schwalbe Big Apple tires, ODI longneck grips. It's my big-ass street bike.
> 
> ...


----------



## Iron horseman (Apr 27, 2007)

Here is my mostly original GT Pantera Single speed. It needed a new bottom bracket, rear wheel, tires, seat. I used the 34 tooth middle ring and the 18 tooth rear cog in the forte kit. So far so good as far as the gearing. The front end is a little heavy as this bike came with a steel qull stem, cromo fork, steel hanlebars. It reminds me of riding my old BMX bike! I put on some old DX type platforms. The old Dia comp XCE breaks worked fin and I belive they still use the original cables.


----------



## madcap (May 26, 2007)

delay said:


> Does the monocog 29er have the odd (120) rear spacing as well. If so, it could make replacing the rear wheel a bit obnoxious.


nope, MonoCog 29ers are 135mm rear


----------



## mattKHS (Jul 10, 2005)

delay said:


> Does the monocog 29er have the odd (120) rear spacing as well. If so, it could make replacing the rear wheel a bit obnoxious.


the old 120s could be cold set to 135mm in about 10 minutes. There is a long topic on this a few months ago. i took a bunch of pics and had good instructions.


----------



## mtroy (Jun 10, 2005)

*Curtlo Action Tec SS conversion*

More info here: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=3349596#post3349596


----------



## Ygrene (May 29, 2007)

*GT Avalanche 2.0 Disc, Forte SS Conversion*


----------



## Iron horseman (Apr 27, 2007)

Ygrene said:


>


How did you get the forte to push up on the chain instead of down like on mine? Your way gives more wrap on the rear cog.


----------



## Ygrene (May 29, 2007)

Iron horseman said:


> How did you get the forte to push up on the chain instead of down like on mine? Your way gives more wrap on the rear cog.


I just removed the spring, hand tightened the bolt to the hanger, wrapped a zip-tie around my chainstay and threaded it thru Forte, pulled taut, tightened down the bolt and DONE! 

No problems for a month or so of riding. However, I did order a DMR STS regardless because I think it looks sturdier and it can mount in the push-up position without a zip-tie. I'm not too crazy about the tensioner in general and even less crazy about the zip-tie.


----------



## mattKHS (Jul 10, 2005)

From what I am picturing, this would be a pain to change a flat on the trail. the DMR would do much better.


----------



## Iron horseman (Apr 27, 2007)

Ygrene said:


> I just removed the spring, hand tightened the bolt to the hanger, wrapped a zip-tie around my chainstay and threaded it thru Forte, pulled taut, tightened down the bolt and DONE!
> 
> No problems for a month or so of riding. However, I did order a DMR STS regardless because I think it looks sturdier and it can mount in the push-up position without a zip-tie. I'm not too crazy about the tensioner in general and even less crazy about the zip-tie.


Cool, I 've only ridden mine a couple of times so far and once I shortened the chain, no more issues. But, if I start having issues I'll try your mod. Thanks. Nice SS by the way.


----------



## TacoRim (Jul 4, 2007)

Here is mine:

1998 Giant Acapulco (Very low-end) hybrid I found it in a dumpster covered in old food and garbage. I took it home and pressure washed it and it cleaned up nice. I put new tires on it and tubes and removed all the old Shimano SIS junk. I installed new bars, grips, cheapo Avid brake levers and I still have to install some new pedals.

Future plans:

Remove the Suntour cranks strip the paint and polish them. 
Install better brakes 
New saddle and seat post

I built this bike because I was disgusted with how much new cruisers cost. I was not dropping $300 plus on a new cruiser that is going to bike locked to bike rack at school and I'm not riding my Marin to school to have it stolen. For me single speeding was a matter of economy and being environmentally responsible.


----------



## noshortcuts (Nov 29, 2005)

*Thanks to Ebay*

Maiden voyage today. What a blast.

Variety being a spice in life, it's a great companion to the 5" fs bike.

I have ridden a full suspension Chameleon with 140mm travel and it rode with confidence up and down. I was pleasantly surprised to find that this rigid Chameleon (with the short front end) was also controlled, balanced, and fun. A true Chameleon.







$570 shipped as seen with Paul hubs, CK headset, Thomson post, new tires, xtr brakes...so on. 24.5 lbs.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

My 17" Redline MC Flight set up SS stylee


----------



## RetroS (Oct 17, 2006)

Here's my new Vassago Jabberwocky. Perhaps getting a little overdone on the 29er forum but with good reason. First SS and first 29er. Highlights include the Reba with Poploc(lots of hills) Wheels were made and sent to me by Joel and Taber @ bikeman.com and they are sweet with Delgado Race rims and Surly hubs. Nothing super special mostly close outs and a few ebay items. 25.75lbs with shop pedals.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Went SS, swapped the Saint cranks for XTs I had sitting around, changed old J7s for new J7s (again, sitting around), Holzfeller stem, pedals, blah blah blah. Just a couple changes.


























Trying to get some action shots. Been riding alone a lot. It's probably a mental thing, but the bike feels so much easier to spin.

Evolution... It's changed a bit since I built it last year.















[/QUOTE]


----------



## cierrecart (Jun 13, 2007)

Here's my latest project. Repaint/conversion of my wifes mid 90's Giant:
She'll be running some cool mustache bars with Oury grips, Sette platforms and seat, and some semi-slick 2.1's.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

*sweet!!!*



Ygrene said:


>


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: now those are some beatuiful pix of a nice bike!!!
been gone from here a lil while,very glad to see this thread still goin strong!!!lotsa nice rides on here,keep em comin!


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

Here's my latest:


















It was too good a deal to pass up, I wanted to try big wheels, and I needed to replace my Salsa after I cracked the down tube.
Within a week, I swapped most of the parts over from the Salsa to it (it came complete, but most of the parts on the Salsa were either better, or personal preferences), and built a wheelset with some old Sun CRE 16 rims, LX Parallax hubs, and DT Revolution spokes.

I was cynical about it (and the big wheels), but after a couple of weeks I love it.
Beat my personal best on my training loop too!


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

That was great you had those old rims handy. That bike is screamin out for a Salsa fork or maybe even one of those newfangled carbon jobbies. Man it'll be amazingly light then!


----------



## dave_h34 (Mar 5, 2007)

Fettled the chain tension a little since the photo:


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

MMcG said:


> That bike is screamin out for a Salsa fork or maybe even one of those newfangled carbon jobbies.


Then I'd need those fancy-schmancy disc brakes, and I'd need to build a new front wheel.


----------



## One_Speed (Aug 3, 2007)

My old sycip custom single speed


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

noshortcuts said:


> Maiden voyage today. What a blast.
> 
> Variety being a spice in life, it's a great companion to the 5" fs bike.
> 
> ...


That's one classic frame and A really nice looking bike!


----------



## REDGT (May 24, 2007)

*GT SS in red*

Early 90's GT Backwoods.


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

Rode this bike for 9 years in it's previous life...Took it for it's first ride (as a SS) last week!


----------



## Earthpig (Jan 23, 2004)

XTC ecstacy.


----------



## BikeAdvocate (Nov 6, 2006)

great commuter I just came upon.


----------



## MTBDad (Jan 2, 2004)

*My SS'ers*

I just finished putting the Ahearne together last week. First ride was amazing, loving those big wheels. The Matt Chester has been in the stable for six years now. In its current, and likely final, iteration as a rigid SS 96er I think I have found the perfect set-up for it.


----------



## 1x1_KT (May 7, 2007)

very nice rides :thumbsup:


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm a new convert and I have to say...I LOVE IT! '03 GT Avalanche 3.0.
















SKF BXC-600 BB it's awesome!


----------



## TBF (Jul 31, 2004)

*My rRide*

KHS Solo One 29er SS

few changes...Ergon grips, CB Smarty pedals, Aliante road saddle


----------



## disgustipated (Apr 29, 2006)

*new ss*

here she is, frame is custom built by my good friend at www.stoiccycles.com basically your average 4130 frame with mixed welding techniques, fillet/tig and some good ol fashion parts. rides excellent on my 10 mile daily dirt road commute to/from work, and screams down some single track, enjoy. :thumbsup:


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

Do you have the tubes sealed in any way?


----------



## disgustipated (Apr 29, 2006)

how do you mean?


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Rust protection, inside or out?


----------



## disgustipated (Apr 29, 2006)

nothing inside, or outside. I need to go ahead and coat it internally but as for the exterior i'm leaving it raw for the time being because im still unsure as to what i want. For now tho, i just wipe it down with a wd40 rag after ever ride. what would you guys suggest for the inside?


----------



## sic_nick (Oct 18, 2005)

Use something like Waxoyl underbody protection or any kind of automotive cavity protection sprays work well with steel frames. Done it to all of mine and never had any problems


----------



## mordecai (Jan 17, 2005)

Sixty Fiver said:


> My latest build... my 1940 CCM.
> 
> It's running a 46:18 on a 1964 28 inch wheelset with a virtually mint coaster hub and would be a good candidate for a vintage 29'r methinks.


 This one is deffinitly my favorite. Wish it were fixed though... :thumbsup:


----------



## cen124 (Mar 5, 2007)

My Bianchi S.A.S.S.


----------



## Moto74 (Jun 29, 2007)

Motobecane Outcast 26


----------



## xc-ss'er (Jul 11, 2006)

Here's my '05 GT Moto:

I just replaced my easton rise stem with this 0 degree thomson and put on some juicy carbons.

It rides like a big bmx bike but wayyyyyyy smoother. You can bunny hop it over anything basically, and it seems light although it weighs about 27 pounds. I luhhhh her.

Manitou Minute 03 next week paired up with some stylo's should shave it down to about 25 pounds. My pig of a fork is grossly fat.

I've had this bike in 8 and 9 speed form, but singlespeed is way nicer for everything...except maybe descending.


----------



## jtkkz (Sep 1, 2004)

Sycip single speed cyclocross


----------



## Gauge (Jul 15, 2007)

Here's my fantabulous garage spare parts rig.....


----------



## mordecai (Jan 17, 2005)

jtkkz said:


> Sycip single speed cyclocross


Whoa! Can you fix the other side?


----------



## Hum Bum (Jan 10, 2006)

Here is my Gary Fisher BigSur. 32x20 gearing.


----------



## bcd (Jan 27, 2004)

my dirtjumper

i have a 9tooth bmx driver rear with a 28 front.

you guys should think about doing it on yours.

there are a few rear disc 135 rear hubs with bmx

drivers out there. more ground clearance..


----------



## zmonee (May 19, 2007)

Just got done building my commuter rig for riding around Lincoln. Bianchi BUSS with a set of drop bars and some road tires. Still need to replace the V-brake since it doesn't work too well with the road lever.


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

I took apart my first SS bike pictured here and put together my first 29'er SS.

Absolutely loving the new Rook. 32-20 Magic gear combo as well.


----------



## madcap (May 26, 2007)

newest version of my Redline MonoCog 29'er...










































so, non-stock items on my RLMC 29er now include:

-Schwalbe Big Apples 29x2.35
-Origin8 carbon riser bar
-Ritchey Scuzzy Logic Comp headset
-ESI Chunky grips
-FMF Powerstroke BMX ISIS cranks
-FMF Powerring 34T chainring
-Redline 14T steel rear cog
-SKF BFR-300 bottom bracket
-Zefal seat pouch
-Zefal Piing bell
-Sigma Cuberider rear reflector/LED light
-Haro Big Block sealed bearing pedals
-WTB Speed V Pro Gel seat
-cheap cyclocomputer
-Niner YAWYD headset cap with PBR bottle cap


----------



## justconnor (Jun 14, 2007)

haha killer headset cap :tup:


----------



## yfdcap (Apr 25, 2007)

EBay OneNiner. First ride today. Got a flat as usual. Converted to tubelessI like it.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

Here is a crappy pic of my Kula 2-9 singledingle.


----------



## Ygrene (May 29, 2007)

BShow said:


> Here is a crappy pic of my Kula 2-9 singledingle.


I see a turntable and some headphones! Somebody a DJ when they aren't SSing? :thumbsup:

p.s. - nice bike!


----------



## madcap (May 26, 2007)

Ygrene said:


> I see a turntable and some headphones! Somebody a DJ when they aren't SSing? :thumbsup:
> 
> p.s. - nice bike!


I know I am 
https://i190.photobucket.com/albums/z32/djaymadcap/DSCN0372.jpg

other toys...
https://www.hostdub.com/albums/MaDcAp/DSCN0101.sized.jpg

just links to not clog up the thread with non bike pics


----------



## chairthruster (Dec 17, 2004)

*The Colonel Rides Free*


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Wow what a great looking bike!


----------



## stumpjumper4117 (Feb 28, 2006)

txcowboy said:


> Just finished!


 How did you tension your chain? I couldn't see any der. styled chain tensioner and i know that Specialized doesn't make a eccentric BB


----------



## mattKHS (Jul 10, 2005)

magic gear ratios seem to be the trick. or half links.


----------



## chairthruster (Dec 17, 2004)

Just J said:


> Wow what a great looking bike!


assuming you are referring to my Colonel? Thanks! I'm enjoying it, great feel to it. Beautiful welds.


----------



## JrockFeltaz (Jun 7, 2006)

a Kona Unit 2-9 and a Mercier KiloTT Fixed gear

Kona is 32:18
Mercier is 48:16


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

That Dean Colonel is awesome! That is the frame same setup I got Dean to quote me a few weeks ago, very nice.


----------



## Matty H (Aug 7, 2006)

bcd said:


> my dirtjumper
> 
> i have a 9tooth bmx driver rear with a 28 front.
> 
> ...


You don't really need the clearance on an XC bike because of BB height. Another thing is that that you get a lot more chain wear with a microdrive setup because the chain travels around the teeth way more because there're less of them.


----------



## hooker_47 (Apr 12, 2007)

Took my first ride aside from up and down the streets around my house. I went with some friends and rode an awesome 14-mile loop north of Deckers, CO. I was amazed at how well I could keep up, even on the uphills. And the best part, I had FUN!! I am really enjoying the simplicity of the single gear, and it is actually a lot easier on my knees (no more sitting down and spinning up the hills). I am very glad I made the switch!

The bike: 1997 Trek 930 Singletrack. Steel frame, and holding up great. I added a FloWing bar and am running a 32x18 setup. I think I can get rid of the tensioner with a half-link, or perhaps a 20 cog on the back. For now, I'm just going to run up the miles. :thumbsup:


----------



## mattKHS (Jul 10, 2005)

hooker_47 said:


> I was amazed at how well I could keep up, even on the up hills.
> 
> running a 32x18 setup. :


No wonder youhave an easy time up the hills. That gear ratio seems pretty easy on a 26er.

I used live out near manitou lake and have ridden that trail a few times (back in 1997). Id think i could hack it on a 32/16 these days.

Man i miss that area. The many trails off hwy 67 were some of the best.


----------



## hooker_47 (Apr 12, 2007)

mattKHS said:


> No wonder youhave an easy time up the hills. That gear ratio seems pretty easy on a 26er.
> 
> Man i miss that area. The many trails off hwy 67 were some of the best.


Thanks for the confidence boost!  I thought I was doing pretty good with my set-up, since I just started riding it. I didn't want to go 2:1, since I still want to ride the Cpt. Jack and Buckhorn loops up Beaver Creek in Colorado Springs.

We actually rode the Buffalo Creek loop, off of 126 near Pine. I'll have to look into the routes off 67.


----------



## mattKHS (Jul 10, 2005)

Like I said. I THINK 2:1 may be doable. I have only been SSing for almost a year now, and here in AZ. It has been a few years since I have ridden those trails. 

I will be riding captn jack here in a few weeks when I am back the area visiting family. I'll see if the 2:1 is doable.


----------



## hooker_47 (Apr 12, 2007)

mattKHS said:


> Like I said. I THINK 2:1 may be doable. I have only been SSing for almost a year now, and here in AZ. It has been a few years since I have ridden those trails.
> 
> I will be riding captn jack here in a few weeks when I am back the area visiting family. I'll see if the 2:1 is doable.


I was just busting your balls. I think 2:1 is probably ok for those trails; I'm just not in the kind of shape I need to be in to ride that low of a ratio yet.

As for Cpt. Jacks, it's probably stiffened up a little from all the rain we've had. The last time I was up there the gravel was pretty loose, and lots of the turns would wash you out pretty bad. If you're looking for a real good ride, try the Falcon trail up on the AF academy. The trail is fantastic right now. They've put a lot of work into it.


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

Um, that dean colonel makes me extremely angry! Mainly because it is beautiful and not under me when I am riding. 

Out of curiosity, what's a frame like that run. I know I know..if you have to ask...blah blah LOL


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

Dean quoted me approx 2000 USD for a very similar frame, but I am sure chairthruster can give you a more accurate answer.


----------



## Cody Broken (Oct 28, 2006)

*dirtbag commuter 48x16*

Giant Iguana (1989?) I made 48x16 single speed. Cheap, tough and high geared for crappy rural roads.

It is ghastly but I like riding it. And that Nashbar front rack is the shizzle. I can strap a gang of junk to it and keep an eye on it while I ride.


----------



## mdove (Mar 3, 2007)

Here is my Full suspension Specialized Epic SS. This has become my favorite bike in my stable. As far as I can tell, this is the first powdercoated sprocket, rims and tensioner I have ever seen on a bike. Built by Trailhead Cyclery in San Jose. I've also included a link to my Flickr pictures of the bike:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikedove/sets/72157601311288300/

I knew I would like my SS, I never thought it would become my favorite bike! This thing is wicked, and 23.5 lbs.


----------



## Sasquatchcycles (Jul 19, 2007)

agu said:


> did someone say Voodoo and Salsa? hehe


I regret selling my last set of Johnny T 33s almost every day.


----------



## Sasquatchcycles (Jul 19, 2007)

I don't think I posted this here...anyway, $15 garage sale find converted to single, some goodness added to the bike...around $250 for everything...I love MKS pedals..Brooks 72s are slept on saddles IMHO


----------



## Cody Broken (Oct 28, 2006)

Sasquatchcycles said:


> I don't think I posted this here...anyway, $15 garage sale find converted to single, some goodness added to the bike...around $250 for everything...I love MKS pedals..Brooks S are slept on saddles IMHO QUOTE]
> 
> Bro that is one cool steed you got there. I am itching to build something almost exactly like that. I just don't have a single road bike to work with. And I live in a tiny town where I have not seen more than one road bike lying around (and it looks too small for me).
> 
> ...


----------



## Racerboy44 (Aug 6, 2007)

Here is my Rumble S/1. Just needs better brakes (in black) and new cranks. Already have shorter Thompson stem I will be putting on this weekend.







































Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## mtbyker (Mar 13, 2006)

Can't remember if I've posted picts of the Dragon here or not. So here they are!

http://photo.xanga.com/Single_track_mind/b720e140619907/photo.html
http://photo.xanga.com/Single_track_mind/8dd62140619896/photo.html
http://photo.xanga.com/Single_track_mind/86c93133242014/photo.html

http://photo.xanga.com/Single_track_mind/e804d133242061/photo.html

2 of these photos were from before I had the new brakes.

Jamis Dragon steel 96er with FSA K-Force carbon crankset (road), White Ind. ECC. Rear Hub and American Classic front w/ Stan's 355 tubeless rims. Integrated carbon bar/stem combo. FSA SLK seatpost, Hygia Elite disc brakes (awesome-super light) and a Matrix full carbon rigid fork. This thing has the great ride of steel and weighs just over 18lbs ready to ride (pedals and cages).


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

mtbyker said:


> Can't remember if I've posted picts of the Dragon here or not. So here they are!
> 
> http://photo.xanga.com/Single_track_...896/photo.html
> 
> ...


All your photo links just return this on an otherwise blank page.


> Bad Request


----------



## Sasquatchcycles (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments...the top tube is why I HAD to have the bike. It is a 1977 Varsity Camelback. A quick rundown of the spec:

Stock frame, headset, Weinmann brakes and levers
BB upgrade to 3pc style
Sugino crank arms
Steel rings 44x17 currently
Brooks B72 saddle (vintage 1961)
Swapped the steel 27" wheels for 700c:
Mavic MA2 rims, Shimano Exage hubs w/upgraded bearings
Nashbar Prima 2 Plus tires (these are either a very good knockoff or are rebadged Vittoria Techno Twins)
Moustache bar
Cork tape, gum covers
post 1995 Schwinn Phantom stem
MKS Touring pedals with MKS clips

Here are the only other two pics I have online of the bike







(similar to pic above) and


----------



## mtbyker (Mar 13, 2006)

slocaus said:


> All your photo links just return this on an otherwise blank page.


Sorry, fixed it. I tried to just copy and paste from annother post-my bad...........


----------



## chairthruster (Dec 17, 2004)

nspace said:


> Dean quoted me approx 2000 USD for a very similar frame, but I am sure chairthruster can give you a more accurate answer.


thx for the positive comments on the Dean! It rides [insert Borat] veerrrrry niiiizzzzeee.

your quote is in the ball park, but a tad on the high side.


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

Awesome. Still gotta pay my tuition, after that I might start saving. Out of curiosity, what does the frame weigh on that Dean? Just curious to compare it to my steel 1x1, I imagine it is much lighter.


----------



## CBiDrive (Oct 31, 2006)

mdove said:


> Here is my Full suspension Specialized Epic SS. This has become my favorite bike in my stable. As far as I can tell, this is the first powdercoated sprocket, rims and tensioner I have ever seen on a bike. Built by Trailhead Cyclery in San Jose. I've also included a link to my Flickr pictures of the bike:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikedove/sets/72157601311288300/
> 
> I knew I would like my SS, I never thought it would become my favorite bike! This thing is wicked, and 23.5 lbs.


Check my profile. I had a set of Eno Eccentric hubs laced to powdercoated 819's done by THC also. those guys rock


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

That mountain cycle rumble is nice.I always think that tough hardtails look a bit odd with long handlebar stems.Beauty is in the eye of the beholder i suppose.


----------



## bdc88 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Updated Picture of my Pedal Force SS. 14 lbs.*

I originally posted this on page 9 near the top. I have since switched out the fork from a Pace RC 31 to a Trigon carbon fork, had a custom 32t carbon spiderless chainring built and have changed out the pulley and guides for carbon versions on the Surly. I actually have some new guides on the way that match the same pattern as the pulley instead to being solid. Thanks to Fibre-Lyte on the custom carbon pieces. I do not think that I will try to go any lighter on the build. I think 14 lbs is low enough.

Pedal Force SS build 14 lbs.


----------



## dangomushi (Oct 22, 2005)

Got this frame off the MTBR Classifieds. everything else, I scrounged up at home.


----------



## chairthruster (Dec 17, 2004)

nspace said:


> Awesome. Still gotta pay my tuition, after that I might start saving. Out of curiosity, what does the frame weigh on that Dean? Just curious to compare it to my steel 1x1, I imagine it is much lighter.


I didn't get an exact weight on it before I built it up, but if I had to guess, I would say its around their claimed weight of ~3.2lb? It definitely feels a good deal lighter than the SASS it replaced, as expected. they make a hyperliight version of the colonel also but i like the beefy feel of mine.


----------



## Mahin (Aug 23, 2007)

*my new SS*

My new SS is the lightest bike of its kind. I stripeed the new FlyPro and made a Single Speed. It is not the cheapest bike, but boy is it ever sweet.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

*update*

here's my m'cog after bein drafted for road ridin and commutin.see page 1 fer comparasins:thumbsup:


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

*sorry*



longhaultrucker said:


> here's my m'cog after bein drafted for road ridin and commutin.see page 1 fer comparasins:thumbsup:


and here it is w/ the stuff the cute little fedex lady left me,at the start of,and durin todayz 43 mile ride:thumbsup:


----------



## duotone (Dec 31, 2006)

Sexy time!
ONZA brakes.
Nuke proof SUPERFLY hubs laced to Mustang rims (1600 g's)
Rolls nicely, just the frame is a tad too small. (19.5 c-c)


----------



## duotone (Dec 31, 2006)

By the way, I'll be selling this... PM me if you're interested.


----------



## rudder (Aug 24, 2007)

*your retrotec.*

that's tight.


velocipus said:


> Can't find my Sycip in the archives... guess i'll have to take new pics.
> Here are a couple from the quiver.
> My De Rosa
> My Retrotec


----------



## rudder (Aug 24, 2007)

*bicycles.*

nice.


redxj said:


> A couple of mine:
> 
> Karate Monkey SS
> 
> ...


----------



## Matty H (Aug 7, 2006)

X-posted to it's own thread, but what the hell. I'll add to the pile.
1x1, Mary bars, Race Face DH cranks, black, silver & purple. Comes with everything you see here. Grimy back lane not included.


----------



## rudder (Aug 24, 2007)

*rumble.*

kicka$$ rig.


Racerboy44 said:


> Here is my Rumble S/1. Just needs better brakes (in black) and new cranks. Already have shorter Thompson stem I will be putting on this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rudder (Aug 24, 2007)

*7*

nice.


Spidey-Lag said:


> Weighing in at 22.6lbs....


----------



## Hairllama (Oct 27, 2006)

Here's the new monkey


----------



## brucexc (Oct 23, 2005)

*singlespeed*

heres mine


----------



## bjeylee (Feb 20, 2007)

The new ride after my old converted specialized cracked. Took it out today and absolutely loved it. I have to say it....Steal is Real!


----------



## bjeylee (Feb 20, 2007)

Forgot the pic of the new top cap.


----------



## Roc (May 9, 2006)

*Sette Shadow budget ride*

Nothing fancy here, I mostly built this up from a lot of extras laying around, I really need to loose the boat anchor front shock but for now it's o.k.


----------



## Sasquatchcycles (Jul 19, 2007)

so...you stole it??


----------



## lc4 (Jul 31, 2006)

Updated my ss recently.

It looked like this:









and added these items:

















Forks will be next. Not sure what it's going to be replaced with, either rigid (i.e. White/Pace) or suspended (i.e. Fox F100X/Reba Dual Air).


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

Pictures are fun! This place is 1/4 mile from my house, it's a fun place to play around. Can anyone tell me what that is in the background?


----------



## madcap (May 26, 2007)

combatkimura said:


> Can anyone tell me what that is in the background?


looks like it could have been an old set of locks and that is the lock chamber. just a guess...


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

madcap said:


> looks like it could have been an old set of locks and that is the lock chamber. just a guess...


That's correct, a really old set leading to the Maumee River in Ohio.


----------



## rudder (Aug 24, 2007)

nice gt. very cool location. where is it? city?? what is/was the purpose for the structure???


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

rudder said:


> nice gt. very cool location. where is it? city?? what is/was the purpose for the structure???


Thanks, the picture was taken at Sidecut metropark in Maumee, Ohio. The structure is a canal lock used for getting ships/boats from a higher point in a canal to a lower point or vice versa.


----------



## BrunoD (Aug 3, 2007)

*My GT Borrego 96'*

Hello,

I come from Belgium the country of beer and the chocolate.

Here my GT Borrego full Crmo transformed recently into SS.
Transmission 32*16
Brakes = V-brakes XTR/levers AVID SD5
Tires = Schwalbe Nobbi Nic and Racing Ralf 2.1
Wheel = Mach 1 MX (French manufacture)
Chain Tensioner = point Racing
Chain = KMC

.........










My web site from SS in Belgium 
http://www.singlespeed-belgique.be


----------



## Mahin (Aug 23, 2007)

THis is where Bin Laden is hiding... I recognized it immediatelly!!!


----------



## Mike A (Jan 14, 2007)

Here is my Privateer that I have just turned into a single speed. I love riding this bike!  I bought it new when I worked at a Bike Barn in Houston Tx back in high school. That was a fun job. :thumbsup: Some crappy riding in Houston though. Check out the sweet XTR chain tensioner.


----------



## dsully575 (Feb 23, 2004)

Here's mine. It's an '07 Fetish Fixation. I went from a Performance brand Access frame that was given to me. I had to run a chain tensioner on that and hated it. I am so glad I went to a frame with horizontal drop-outs. It weighs in at 26.4 lbs, but I'm a big guy at 215, so I'm glad it's burly. I am curently running a 32:20 but am thinking of switching to a 32:18 soon.

Build specs:

Frame: Fetish Cycles Fixation
Fork: Rock Shox Reba Race Dual Air 100mm
Bars: Easton EA50
Cranks: Simano LX w/ integrated BB
Headset: Chris King
Brakes: Hayes HFX-9's with Dangerboy levers (levers not in picture)
Seatpost: Thomson
Stem: Thomson
Wheels: Mavic 819's on XT hubs
Tires: Maxxis Ignitors, UST, 2.35 front, 2.1 rear


----------



## Valdemar (Jun 20, 2005)

Switched to Origin 8 Space Bar on my Dirt Research


----------



## Sasquatchcycles (Jul 19, 2007)

Please meet "Ugmo". I rescued the frame from a trip to the recyclers (note where the rear drop is missing as she was cracked--no other cracks on the frame). She's not pretty which I don't really care about but has some interesting old parts on her.


----------



## Sasquatchcycles (Jul 19, 2007)

That is a lovely ride...I love the future shock, control tech stem, and of course that *****in' tensioner


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

*Single Speed month*

Titus Eleven SS. I picked it up a month ago and have not touched my other bikes.


----------



## Simon Barnes (Jul 1, 2004)

My Voodoo Wanga at SSWC last weekend


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

*recent changes*

changed some parts and made it into all-around bike. parts are either recycled and/or given to me for free. next project: snow bike.


----------



## StedFast (Apr 19, 2006)

Nice Fetish, I am building a red one as we speak. Just waiting on seat and pedals.



DSDuke said:


> Here's mine. It's an '07 Fetish Fixation. I went from a Performance brand Access frame that was given to me. I had to run a chain tensioner on that and hated it. I am so glad I went to a frame with horizontal drop-outs. It weighs in at 26.4 lbs, but I'm a big guy at 215, so I'm glad it's burly. I am curently running a 32:20 but am thinking of switching to a 32:18 soon.
> 
> Build specs:
> 
> ...


----------



## Markleo (Feb 20, 2006)

fishcreek said:


> changed some parts and made it into all-around bike. parts are either recycled and/or given to me for free. next project: snow bike.


nice!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Kranz (Apr 24, 2007)

salimoneus said:


> as much as i liked them, the flat bar and ends are officially dead (thanks to the sale crazy folk over at WW)
> 
> .


what year is that bike? i've got a rigid rockhopper comp, purple in color from around 92-94? i bought it used. it might be a good candidate for SS conversion.


----------



## tainted (Oct 31, 2004)

Just so pleased how it turned out. WI Eno eccentric hub and One cranks... rides very very beautifully.


----------



## serious (Jan 25, 2005)

Here is my On One Inbred. Race ready at 21.8lbs.


----------



## Triumph1cog (Aug 5, 2007)

This is my Redline monocog setup. Its got bmx cruiser bars, bmx stem, bmx cranks, and 1.5" semi slicks


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

*Fetish Obsession*

Woohoo! My new setup! This frame is great and the new fork is blowing my mind (comparing it to my old RST Capa  ).

To Do's:
New saddle - Tan (to match fork)
New seatpost - Black
New front wheel with disc hub
Mulletized brake setup (Disc front V rear) "Cuz I...like to party"


----------



## rudder (Aug 24, 2007)

party on!


----------



## konabob (Jun 13, 2006)

My new single speed (2008 p1)


----------



## rudder (Aug 24, 2007)

fun!


----------



## Pity (May 16, 2007)




----------



## paulie338 (Sep 16, 2007)

*Herman*

first SS conversion..


----------



## SunValley SS (Feb 1, 2007)

*I love my IF..*

riding it rigid now.. hopes to put on another shock next year.. We'll see. Rigid is pretty fun!!


----------



## toyota200x (Sep 9, 2005)

Paulie338..........

I love the look of that bike, so clean so simple so nice.


----------



## rudder (Aug 24, 2007)

that's hot. what make/model tires are you using?


----------



## HOG farmer (Jun 11, 2005)

*Rig*

Rig.


----------



## mattKHS (Jul 10, 2005)

Are those industry 9 wheels?


----------



## aka bubba (Jul 12, 2006)

.....:d


----------



## BrunoD (Aug 3, 2007)

HOG farmer said:


> Rig.


Nice single, :thumbsup:

Blue and Grey it's good idea


----------



## gedis (Sep 19, 2007)

hey guys ive got a gt chucker 07 model with 8 speed sram gear system and id like to covert it to a single speed but i wondered if it would be able to not make it with the spare deraileur bit hanging of the bottom id likle it to be like hopster bike .. how much would it all cost me? ty every1


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

gedis said:


> hey guys ive got a gt chucker 07 model with 8 speed sram gear system and id like to covert it to a single speed but i wondered if it would be able to not make it with the spare deraileur bit hanging of the bottom id likle it to be like hopster bike .. how much would it all cost me? ty every1


This will answer all your questions. (click for link)

You can find it at the top right of this page! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rat Fink (Sep 19, 2007)

Before & after photos of my conversion. Possible winner of ugliest bike contest.


----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

konabob said:


> My new single speed (2008 p1)


Sweet SS bike man!

I've got the green '07 version of that, amazing bike so far. The '08 models aren't even up on their website yet!

There's not way that thing is stock and still at the old $600-ish P.1 pricepoint, is it?


----------



## HOG farmer (Jun 11, 2005)

mattKHS said:


> Are those industry 9 wheels?


Yes those are I-9's. The Stans ZTR 355's are very light. I have had to true the front twice so far. I am thinking about replacing with the Flow.


----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

HOG farmer said:


> Yes those are I-9's. The Stans ZTR 355's are very light. I have had to true the front twice so far. I am thinking about replacing with the Flow.


lol what kind of handlebars are on that??


----------



## KrayZ (Dec 7, 2005)

Here is mine...


----------



## mtbyker (Mar 13, 2006)

*My latest 96er SS..........*

This time a Quiring scandium frame, picts: http://www.xanga.com/Single_track_mind

the build:
Made in USA Easton scandium tubeset with flared tubes, pretty sweet. Scott made this one for himself, but is all 29er all the time now. It's nice for me that I'm the same size as him!!

WI ENO ECC rear hub, Am. Classic front with Stan's 355 rims front and rear and DT Swiss Revolution spokes. The front wheel is 29er, back is 26". Kenda Karma 29er tire on front and Schwalbe racing Ralph on trhe back.

FSA Carbon Pro crank w/ MegaExo BB and a 38t FSA ring. 16t cheapie freewheel on the back.

Matrix full carbon integrated bar/stem combo (Bliing!!)

Trigon full carbon (inc. steerer) rigid fork

FSA SLK carbon seatposts (no more sub 200 gr. seatposts for me!)

Hygia Elite hydro disc brakes (these things are the shiznit! Light as Marta SL's and are twin piston!)

Foam grips, SLR saddle stripped down to the carbon shell, titanium King Cage (more bling!) and a reg. stainless one,


----------



## pozzi (May 5, 2006)

well this has turned out to be an adventure.
this was the first bike i've built.
started off as a "hey I should convert the old HT into a SS to ride at lunch."
old and busted (previously):









turned into "OMG i need this, and this, and this and..."

finally finished it up.

new hawtness!


























specs:
'05 Fetish Obsession frame (M)
WTB Dual Duty Wheels & WTB tires
180mm FSA V-Drive SS crank w/ 32T ring
FSA Mega-Exo BB
Crankbros Mallets
Surley Tuggnut
Forte SS conversion (spacers and 16T rear cog)
SRAM P1 SS chain
Easton seatpost holding a WTB Speed-V saddle
RST Gila fork (prolly next thing to change out)
Ritchey headset, riser bars and stem
WTB grips
Shimano LX brake levers pulling tektro brakes.

the bike is a BLAST!


----------



## Kirk Pacenti (Sep 26, 2006)

*It's not done yet....*

but here is a couple shots of my new medium 650b Surly 1x1 conversion. I actually bought this just to test the fit of my wheels and tires... It's for sale if anyone want's to give it a go!

The bike's geometry makes it ideal for a 650b conversion, tons of clearance for the 27.5" x 2.3" Neo-Moto tires and the BB ends up at 12.1". It's almost as if this bike was made for 650b wheels! :thumbsup:


----------



## mattKHS (Jul 10, 2005)

sorry to be lame, but what is a "650b" conversion? isnt that a 29er?


----------



## Kirk Pacenti (Sep 26, 2006)

mattKHS said:


> sorry to be lame, but what is a "650b" conversion? isnt that a 29er?


559 ISO rim diameter = 26" wheels

584 ISO rim diameter = 650b, or 27.5" wheels

622 ISO rim diameter = 700c, or 29" wheels


----------



## I-S (Jul 8, 2005)

Ok, here's my new baby:


----------



## Plan 9 (Sep 8, 2006)

Stock plus tubeless (split tube method), Time Atac pedals, Easton Monkey Lite OS carbon bar, King HS and RS Reba. I'm loving it!


----------



## rotten1 (Jun 25, 2007)

*not a bike*

just made this...


----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

Gosh...look how clever you are.


----------



## Hewie (May 20, 2007)

Hey Rotten, perfect lead in to my post:
93 Stumpjumper converted SS:


----------



## rotten1 (Jun 25, 2007)

You are welcome to use it, if you feel the need to.


----------



## hooker_47 (Apr 12, 2007)

My second single speed build in three months...and the last for awhile.

07 Kona Kula 2-9


----------



## Elapid (Sep 19, 2007)

*here's my new ride*

i haven't gotten a chance to ride it except once around the block on low tires... got the presta adapter and pumped the tires up.

:thumbsup:


----------



## foothillsbass (Jun 14, 2007)

I just posted this in the 29er forum, too... my Redline Monocog.


----------



## l-dub1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Are you running 29'er specific forks on your 69 set-up's or a 26" fork? I've been contemplating building a 69-SS using an ENO and an older Jamis steel frame so any advice on front-end set-up would be appreciated. 

In any case, that's a very cool rig!


----------



## mtbyker (Mar 13, 2006)

It is a 26" fork w/ just enough room for my Kenda Karma tire. I've used a Stan's crow tire and had plenty og room and a Kenda Small Block 8 also fit, I had to recenter the axle to make it do so. I had this exact same set up all year on a Jamis Dragon and loved it!


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

i also posted this in the 29er forum. my gf rig. pic of my km coming soon. i only have head on action shots of it right now for some reason.
rigid + 20t
springy + 18t


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

*ooooooohhhhhh......*



foothillsbass said:


> I just posted this in the 29er forum, too... my Redline Monocog.


sweet!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## foothillsbass (Jun 14, 2007)

Thank you, Mr. Trucker. I have really enjoyed the whole 29er/SS thing, which is completely new to me.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

*updated pics*

now,for the 1st time since we've been together,w/ 100mm of smooth marzocchi squishy:thumbsup:


----------



## LFASS (Sep 23, 2007)

my mtb









cross/commuter/road









both.



























beer.


----------



## mtbyker (Mar 13, 2006)

"New and improved" Tricross Expert! http://www.xanga.com/Single_track_mind then scroll down a bit!!


----------



## BrunoD (Aug 3, 2007)

*My GT in a historical landscape*

Here a picture of my GT borrego with a Bunker of the second world war (40-45)at the edge of a marsh in the North of France.


----------



## HOG farmer (Jun 11, 2005)

creyc said:


> lol what kind of handlebars are on that??


Mary Bars turned upside down for ultimate leverage. Mary likes it on her back.


----------



## pozzi (May 5, 2006)

combatkimura said:


> Woohoo! My new setup! This frame is great and the new fork is blowing my mind (comparing it to my old RST Capa  ).
> 
> To Do's:
> New saddle - Tan (to match fork)
> ...


 nice rig!

just finished my Obsession SS build also!
(see post #527 above)

you have any trouble with your frame?
i had a bear of a time geting the specs for mine from Fetish...
(don't expect great customer service if you have to contact them)

and they even gave me the wrong specs for the seat post and clamp.


i really like my frame though, too bad it's got crappy company support. 

i dig your fork and rear setup.
a fork is my next investment. prolly some dirtjumper style 100mm fork.
then some sticky semi-slick/urban tires and a SS & disc specific wheelset.


----------



## mattKHS (Jul 10, 2005)

Fetish is notorious for that. As well as wildly varying prices and quality. They are located here in AZ, so we see a lot of them on the trails. I hear the same things, as well as frame issues.


----------



## PaddyH (Aug 23, 2004)

LFASS said:


> my mtb
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very artsy lukey!


----------



## The Tractor (Jan 15, 2004)

*The Tractor*


----------



## StedFast (Apr 19, 2006)

Link no workey Tractor


----------



## pozzi (May 5, 2006)

dig the J. Deer theme Tractor!


----------



## zipzit (Aug 3, 2005)

That is an amazing attention to detail. I like the green headset spacers. I gotta ask, are those parts powder coated, or simply painted with enamel? I'm very impressed. Did you do all the paint work yourself? Rims too?

Nice bike!!


----------



## stenu (Dec 8, 2006)

*One from Finland..*


----------



## Givemepeppers (May 24, 2007)

Here's my Bonti thats just been converted from gears. I think it looks a lot better as a SS. Without all the extra stuff it lets the frame kind of showcase itself.


----------



## fritzaholic (Jul 2, 2005)

*Seven*

And yes, thats a Panaracer Smoke, Old skool Classic 2.2 on the back, just in case you thought I wasn't a retro-grump...


----------



## LFASS (Sep 23, 2007)

miller.:nono:


----------



## HellMuttCracker (Jan 13, 2004)

Just got my first SS Today! its a Specialized Langster New York. Not a MTB but it is still fun to ride. I guess these things are limited edition or something b/c mine is numbered 330. Well, I rode it for about two hours today and the thing is cool!


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

*sweet!!!*



HellMuttCracker said:


> Just got my first SS Today! its a Specialized Langster New York. Not a MTB but it is still fun to ride. I guess these things are limited edition or something b/c mine is numbered 330. Well, I rode it for about two hours today and the thing is cool!


awwww man i dig that yellow/taxi theme!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## justwannaride (Jan 24, 2007)

*Misfit diSSent Ratrod*

As the official race season is coming to a close here, we were looking to add some extra fun to a relay race. I built this up so our whole team could all race the same cruzer-ish SS bike in last weekend's 8hr race. Pass off the baton AND the bike! We did better than we intended...


----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

Santa Cruz Chameleon SS
Didn't have the seatpost when I took the pics, and I'm too lazy to update (seatpost is Thomson)


----------



## 1x1_KT (May 7, 2007)

Nice Langster and Misfit bikes! both are very cool looking.


----------



## 1mystk (Sep 28, 2006)

*oh how sweet she is...*



justwannaride said:


> As the official race season is coming to a close here, we were looking to add some extra fun to a relay race. I built this up so our whole team could all race the same cruzer-ish SS bike in last weekend's 8hr race. Pass off the baton AND the bike! We did better than we intended...


ok justwannaride ... I'm trying to figure out which one of you belongs to this forum name... that was a great looking dissey pimped out :thumbsup:

love the granny seat... compensates for no granny gear... or gears for that matter

it will be cool if there are any pics of you guys actually riding the bike in the race... hopefully spectrum imaging took some!


----------



## Furrner (Jun 10, 2004)

I picked this beauty up from the factory Friday afternoon, three rides on it already and I am loving it. 

If Titus/my LBS had of been able to pull their fingers out of their arses it would have been an FCR, but after four months of waiting and then being told it would be six to eight more weeks I'd had enough. I emailed Lynskey after hours on the Thursday before Memorial day weekend, and received a reply and phone call the next day. Three weeks from drawing sign off to picking it up, and friendly responsive staff. Highly recommended.


----------



## StedFast (Apr 19, 2006)

The new fetish


----------



## 2alexcoo (Jan 3, 2007)

Here's my 1995 Fisher Aquila. Owned since new, only original parts are the frame and rear wheel. It looks a bit of a mess, but I like it


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

that spicer, with the deere paint job, is just awesome! those meaty tires even fit with the whole tractor theme. love it. :thumbsup:


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

sean salach said:


> that spicer, with the deere paint job, is just awesome! those meaty tires even fit with the whole tractor theme. love it. :thumbsup:


i agree,yeah,thats a beautiful ride.now if he jus gets himself a B.O.B.,he'll be a long haul trucker (ahem )...ya know...tractor and trailer


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

I have eight heres a couple


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

those 2 are sweet!
8?lets see em,normbuilt.


----------



## LFASS (Sep 23, 2007)

PaddyH said:


> very artsy lukey!


dude, as if you can't even spell my name...

just making sure you've seen a cross check and f4 from every angle...


----------



## rudder (Aug 24, 2007)

like the gunnar~

who makes the bars & brake levers?


----------



## Rockpharmer (Jul 19, 2005)

mmmm... it's DONE!



























i love these added touches!


----------



## The Rev. Patrick (Feb 1, 2004)

I'll get in on this...



Zipp mountain wheels, Maxm bar, Kona P2 fork, Avid 1D Mag brakes. Thought about putting disc hubs in these rims, but I couldn't justify removing the Zipp hub up front. Way to light, fast and cool. I'll just have to build up a SS with discs another time. (sigh)

Anyway, I like it a lot.

Peace,

Patrick


----------



## Gapp (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

*SS's*

Hanging Gunnar Rockhound convert, Pansonic Roadie, (stand) Niner Sir9, (ground) Electra Cruiser (belongs to Mrs. FB)


----------



## Cozza (Oct 20, 2005)

Nice Langster!! Never did get to see one in the flesh.
Here's my MUSS. Bought it July 13th. Love it!
It has Candy SL's, and lock on grips now, also has a CS-3 headset. The seatpost was warrantied, it got scratched up in transit.


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

You need more headset spacers.

-stem police



Rockpharmer said:


> mmmm... it's DONE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rockpharmer (Jul 19, 2005)

Jwind said:


> You need more headset spacers.
> 
> -stem police


thanks for noticing. still working out the fit fwiw. figured it'd be easier than gluing a chopped steerer back together.:thumbsup:


----------



## rudder (Aug 24, 2007)

panasonic roadie is *****in


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

Rockpharmer said:


> thanks for noticing. still working out the fit fwiw. figured it'd be easier than gluing a chopped steerer back together.:thumbsup:


I'm just giving you a hard time... That rig is sweet.


----------



## dpspac3 (Oct 4, 2007)

not one of these bikes has a speck of dirt on them! Makes me think you "singlespeeders" work on and look at your bikes more than you put them on trails! But seriously, they are nice to look at. Basically these are cross country bikes, yes?


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Fat Bob said:


> Hanging Gunnar Rockhound convert, Pansonic Roadie, (stand) Niner Sir9, (ground) Electra Cruiser (belongs to Mrs. FB)


More pics of the Panasonic please! What size is it? I dig it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rockpharmer (Jul 19, 2005)

Jwind said:


> I'm just giving you a hard time... That rig is sweet.


i caught your sarcasm.. wish i had the chance to get her dirty. friggin work has SUCKED lately!:madman:


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Rockpharmer said:


> i caught your sarcasm.. wish i had the chance to get her dirty. friggin work has SUCKED lately!:madman:


Nice move up from the Schwinn I sold to you! :thumbsup:


----------



## hotdixon (May 8, 2007)

where is everyone getting those way cool spiral cogs? i want one!


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

hotdixon said:


> where is everyone getting those way cool spiral cogs? i want one!


I think what you are referring to is the Surly Cogs...


----------



## tekkamaki (Mar 3, 2007)

*RD singlespeed*

Reseach Dynamics Chromo Steel singlespeed
RD Frame (1994?) and Marzochi z5 alloy air fork, bars, seat, bb and Mavic front wheel are from a thrift shop ($30). Other parts including XT v-brakes, Avid FR5 levers, and mismatched crank were trades at Recycled Cyles in Seattle. Other parts were ones I had lying around. Oh I used a Forte SS conversion kit. Total cost including new drivetrain (chain, chainring, and rear cog) $100. And she rides like a dream : )


----------



## rudder (Aug 24, 2007)

Bravo!


----------



## apex134 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Mrazek*

My Mrazek Boh. A work in progress, still waiting for my chainring, tensioner and new Fox fork. The frame is a work of art.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

apex134 said:


> My Mrazek Boh. A work in progress, still waiting for my chainring, tensioner and new Fox fork. The frame is a work of art.


That really is an interesting bike, please can you tell us more about Mrazek?


----------



## Ratman (May 13, 2005)

apex134 said:


> My Mrazek Boh. A work in progress, still waiting for my chainring, tensioner and new Fox fork. The frame is a work of art.


Nice bike!!! There was a guy who had a couple of these frames up for sale in the MTBR.com classifieds a while back. I came really close to taking one of the frames off his hands but I had too many projects at that time so I took a pass. I'm still kicking myself for not buying that frame. :madman:


----------



## arkadi (Apr 11, 2006)

That would be a great candidate for a belt drive experiment if there were a way to set the tension.


----------



## apex134 (Apr 26, 2006)

Just J said:


> That really is an interesting bike, please can you tell us more about Mrazek?


Handmade frames built in the Czech Republic. The do make an EBB model too. Here's their site:

http://www.mrazek.com/index2.html


----------



## G-Cracker (Feb 8, 2006)

I posted here before, but the SS has gone through a couple changes since, the newest and most noticeably, a surly instigator rigid front fork. Also hacked off and welded new track dropouts and have a surly tuggnut. Sun RhinoLite rims converted to Stans with Kenda Kinetics front/back. Still need to get a better seatpost and might put a disc on the front, but other than that.... loving it. Weighs in at a respectable 25lbs.


----------



## austinmark (Oct 8, 2007)

*my little own POS*

it's a '97 giant rincon that was so bad, my LBS owner laughed at me when i wanted to replace the worn out components. so, ta da!, i have a singlespeed. this super-duper two wheeled transport comes complete with a surly singleator (likely more valuable than the bike itself), an unpictured pair of new brakes, a no-name bottom bracket and crankset, wheelsets that outweigh my 1-year old, sweet handlebars, and a safety-first cheeseburger bell.

but you know what, i love it, and i ride it. on a side note, if anyone has a spare indy fab, i'll happily trade for it.


----------



## vanilla_ninja (Dec 13, 2005)

*Black, white, and silver*

Zion EBB frame
Atomlab aircorp hubs with Mavic 719 rims
Middleburn RS8 cranks
Hope Mono mini
On-one steel fork
On-one Mary on a Use race stem
Brooks swift seat on top of a Thomson Elite post, and grips matching the seat

That should be about all of it.



















Enjoy.

LJ


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

apex134 said:


> My Mrazek Boh. A work in progress, still waiting for my chainring, tensioner and new Fox fork. The frame is a work of art.


since you don't have a chain or cog yet, maybe a potential for a belt drive....


----------



## austinmark (Oct 8, 2007)

how do you like your zipp mountain rims? i know they don't make them anymore, and i've read some negative things about them, but you seem ...alive. does that mean that they're fine with ordinary use?


----------



## crushkilldstroy (Sep 6, 2007)

*She won't win any beauty pageants*

but here's my Klein. Built up on the cheap with as much NOS stuff as I could find. They aren't the best photos, but here it is.




























Fervor frame, tiny as hell. Bontrager Mustang rims laced to STX-RC hubs. Some NOS Ritchey gumwall tires of some sort. Crappy no name crankset that's going away when I find something decent and cheap. Debadged and hand polished (I was bored) old ass Zoom stem. Specialized pull off bars with tons of sweep. They're probably from a hybrid of some sort, but they feel really nice. Even with the boat anchor WTB saddle, it weighs less than my road conversion, which weighs around 21lbs. Geared 2/1ish, and rides like a dream.


----------



## zon (Nov 4, 2004)

A year of collecting parts, major effort getting a frame, finally done. Many thanks to Bitterbrush Cycles in Co. for their excellent customer service on providing Mary to build on.

'07 Mary 19"
Wheels by me, Stans Flow, Paul Components Hubs, spline drive and DT
Rockshox Reba Race
Cane Creek Solos
Juicy 7
Thomson stem and post
White Dos Eno 19x17
One One Mary bars
ODI lockons
Truvativ Stylo
Surley 34T
etc, etc,,,


----------



## Ryno (Nov 15, 2005)

Build up my DR Kenai last night. I had to dig around for the fork but found it.

Running and Eno in the rear.


----------



## jh4rt (Sep 5, 2007)

*91 Yo Eddy SS build*

Here She Is....










Parts List:

Salsa Chromoly Stem / Syncros Bars / XTR Levers / XT Headset / BOI Fork
Mavic 819 Rims - White Industries Racer-X up front / ENO Erik rear / 20 tooth WI freewheel
Middleburn 180 BLACK (yah.. upchuck, black) cranks
XTR V-brakes front & rear
Nevegal 2.1 tubeless rear / specialized Enduro 2.4 tubeless front
Press-in Fat City Bottom Bracket (Thanks for the tips Rody... worked perfectly)
Syncros post - Flite Ti saddle

(Planned upgrades are a brooks saddle and some new pedals...and, maybe.... a Mary bar)

More pics:


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

More pics please. Need closeups of that beautiful stem...


----------



## jh4rt (Sep 5, 2007)

Upchuck said:


> More pics please. Need closeups of that beautiful stem...


Still sore about giving that one up? I'll trade you for a nice Ringle POST !!! ;-)


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

*Panasonic....*



MMcG said:


> More pics of the Panasonic please! What size is it? I dig it. :thumbsup:


Still Japaneese, it was my brother-in-law's, he gave it to me a few years ago. I think it's an early 80's job, sad part is during my debate of what to do with it, some chode broke into the garage and tried to take off with it and my bmx bike (presumably because of their location closest to the garage door). Idiot's must have gotten spooked cause they dumped both bikes at the entrance to the neighborhood. Long story short is there are some good dings in the TT and DT.... I hardly ride it cause I'm afraid it will give up while I'm riding it.

I'll get some mo better shots and post up. I have new project bike that's been keeping me busy but it has shifty thingies on it for now until I decide weather or not to invest in an ENO, had a line on a local one but it got nicked before I had a chance to speak up.


----------



## rfields4013 (Jul 10, 2004)

Bubbadecush said:


> Stop and say hello if you see me on the trails @ Tahoe.


That is VERY cool!


----------



## Spidey-Lag (Sep 4, 2004)

agu said:


> did someone say Voodoo and Salsa? hehe


You need to post an updated picture of your Voodoo Agu......


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

Did a bunch of upgrades to my Surly 1x1:





































Damn those ENO cranks polish up nicely!


----------



## Markleo (Feb 20, 2006)

nspace said:


> Did a bunch of upgrades to my Surly 1x1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nice!!!


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

G cracker,is that fork a bit long for the khs as it looks quite slack.Does it steer ok at slow speed? JH4rt,The Yo Eddy is sooooo nice.I wish i hadn't sold my Buck Shaver years ago as that would make such a nice singlespeed.I wonder if people will say the same things about bikes these days when they become vintage/retro.


----------



## Gauge (Jul 15, 2007)

*Here's my scrap parts build*


----------



## flankwood (Dec 4, 2006)

*F600 Ss*

It looks like Im adding the first cannondale to the group. My 06 F600 SS conversion.


----------



## flankwood (Dec 4, 2006)

*F600 Ss*

It looks like Im adding the first cannondale to the group. My 06 F600 SS conversion.


----------



## flankwood (Dec 4, 2006)

*F600 Ss*

It looks like Im adding the first cannondale to the group. My 06 F600 SS conversion.


----------



## flankwood (Dec 4, 2006)

*F600 Ss*

It looks like Im adding the first cannondale to the group. My 06 F600 SS conversion.


----------



## flankwood (Dec 4, 2006)

*F600 Ss*

It looks like Im adding the first cannondale to the group. My 06 F600 SS conversion.


----------



## flankwood (Dec 4, 2006)

*F600 Ss*

It looks like Im adding the first cannondale to the group. My 06 F600 SS conversion.


----------



## flankwood (Dec 4, 2006)

*F600 Ss*

It looks like Im adding the first cannondale to the group. My 06 F600 SS conversion.


----------



## flankwood (Dec 4, 2006)

*F600 Ss*

It looks like Im adding the first cannondale to the group. My 06 F600 SS conversion.


----------



## flankwood (Dec 4, 2006)

*F600 Ss*

It looks like Im adding the first cannondale to the group. My 06 F600 SS conversion.


----------



## flankwood (Dec 4, 2006)

*F600 Ss*

It looks like Im adding the first cannondale to the group. My 06 F600 SS conversion.


----------



## flankwood (Dec 4, 2006)

*F600 Ss*

It looks like Im adding the first cannondale to the group. My 06 F600 SS conversion.


----------



## flankwood (Dec 4, 2006)

*F600 Ss*

It looks like Im adding the first cannondale to the group. My 06 F600 SS conversion.


----------



## flankwood (Dec 4, 2006)

*F600 Ss*

It looks like Im adding the first cannondale to the group. My 06 F600 SS conversion.


----------



## flankwood (Dec 4, 2006)

*F600 Ss*

It looks like Im adding the first cannondale to the group. My 06 F600 SS conversion.


----------



## flankwood (Dec 4, 2006)

*F600 Ss*

It looks like Im adding the first cannondale to the group. My 06 F600 SS conversion.


----------



## flankwood (Dec 4, 2006)

*F600 Ss*

It looks like Im adding the first cannondale to the group. My 06 F600 SS conversion.


----------



## flankwood (Dec 4, 2006)

*F600 Ss*

It looks like Im adding the first cannondale to the group. My 06 F600 SS conversion.


----------



## flankwood (Dec 4, 2006)

*Cannondale SS*

Here's my 06 Cannondale F600 with a misfit psycles conversion.


----------



## flankwood (Dec 4, 2006)

*Cannondale SS*

Here's my 06 Cannondale F600 with a misfit psycles conversion.


----------



## flankwood (Dec 4, 2006)

*Cannondale SS*

Here's my 06 Cannondale F600 with a misfit psycles conversion.


----------



## flankwood (Dec 4, 2006)

*Cannondale SS*

Here's my 06 Cannondale F600 with a misfit psycles conversion.


----------



## flankwood (Dec 4, 2006)

*Cannondale SS*

Here's my 06 Cannondale F600 with a misfit psycles conversion.


----------



## flankwood (Dec 4, 2006)

*Cannondale SS*

Here's my 06 Cannondale F600 with a misfit psycles conversion.


----------



## flankwood (Dec 4, 2006)

HOW DO I DELETE ALL THIS I DID? Sorry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pooka (Jul 16, 2006)

Next time, just use the edit button ;-)

PS: no, you are not the first one adding a Crack´n fail, ;-) but those headshocked F xyzs are good looking nearly every time. Try an Eno Ecc to avoid the chain tensioner.


----------



## flankwood (Dec 4, 2006)

Crack n fail? Never heard that one. If you are refering to the frame i can say the welding is the best ive seen on an aluminum bike (welder). I thought about the ecc BB but it's a bit heavy for me right now. Once Im used to the change, I'll prob get one. I agree it is more efficient.


----------



## noshortcuts (Nov 29, 2005)

flankwood said:


> HOW DO I DELETE ALL THIS I DID? Sorry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Are you sure you only want to post "Sorry" one time !?!!!

Poor me, ALL your posts are still there, but no pictures at all !?!


----------



## flankwood (Dec 4, 2006)

the first post has a photo. You know this when you see the tiny camera next to the post. That means it has a picture. And I suppose "sorry" is best said once. Iv'e taken enough room up already. I wish the site master could just junk them. I can't figure out how to delete them.


----------



## FKMTB07 (Mar 29, 2007)

Here's a few pictures of some of my bikes:

My favorite bike, my go-to ride, my baby, '99 GF Kaitai SS conversion (ENO Eccentric hub to be delivered later this week. So long, tensioner!)



















My errands bike, and my do-it-all road bike, '79 Motobecane Mirage fixed gear conversion



















Old school bmx anyone? I found this one in the trash a few weeks ago, cleaned it up and ta-da! '87 Haro FSX


----------



## singlespeed freak (Oct 17, 2007)

*work bike*

this is my konnie. i ride her to work almost everyday as long as the weather permits. this picture was taken right after i got her. i've done a few modifications and i'll share them with you in the future. meanwhile.....


----------



## Swervemonk (Sep 11, 2007)

mountainswin said:


> Giddy Up!
> 
> View attachment 250566


In this pic, is your bike lovin' every minute of it, in Fruita?


----------



## pooka (Jul 16, 2006)

flankwood said:


> Crack n fail? Never heard that one. If you are refering to the frame i can say the welding is the best ive seen on an aluminum bike (welder). I thought about the ecc BB but it's a bit heavy for me right now. Once Im used to the change, I'll prob get one. I agree it is more efficient.


Older Cannondales sometimes broke in two in a spectacular way.

And for some odd reason there is/was a strange connection between singlespeed and cannondale. I don´t know how it once started, but there exists a tradition of tossing/smashing a cannondale on bigger singlespeed gatherings. Maybe it is just the old Aluminium vs. Steel story? Maybe it is the custom vs. race ready out of the box story? Maybe it is the laid back vs. racing attitude story? I don´t know, but you better watch out for yours.


----------



## flankwood (Dec 4, 2006)

*Gotta learn to grind*

The frame has a life time warranty but of course my body parts don't! I didn't know so many Canondales were SS? I thought, why not, its already a Hardtail with a 80mm fork. Everyone says Im stupid and no one rides with me because I'll "ruin" thier 4 hour tour. Id like to find some SS riders in Germany.


----------



## flankwood (Dec 4, 2006)

Do you have a rear derailleur? How is the drive train? It looks like you can set your chain on different cogs (ie 1 for wall bangin, 1 for hammering).


----------



## pooka (Jul 16, 2006)

flankwood said:


> The frame has a life time warranty but of course my body parts don't! I didn't know so many Canondales were SS? I thought, why not, its already a Hardtail with a 80mm fork. Everyone says Im stupid and no one rides with me because I'll "ruin" thier 4 hour tour. Id like to find some SS riders in Germany.


You are german? Funny, ´cause I thought the cannondale bashing may be only a german tradition. 

Where in Germany do you live?
Do you know www.eingangradforum.de?
How was that "ruin" meant? Are you going to get to fast for them? 

I guess, in the moment, I know more singlespeeders than geared mountainbikers here in Germany.


----------



## flankwood (Dec 4, 2006)

pooka said:


> You are german? Funny, ´cause I thought the cannondale bashing may be only a german tradition.
> 
> Where in Germany do you live?
> Do you know www.eingangradforum.de?
> ...


Im American but I live and work in Würzburg. Follow the Mainwandernweg (M trail) down through Güntersleben and that's where I live. And no Im not too fast though it would be nice and it is a goal of mine. I can hardly keep up with those guys on a geared bike. I wouldn't make it long with these hills but I enjoy the challenge. We have a riding club that meets every sat at 1300 and Im going to try and join them. I just hope I can keep up. Ive only been riding for 2 years and I just converted my bike. I'll check out that site thanks. C dales, at least in my area, are highly respected since the frames are handmade in a "1st world nation" and not in east Asia. I don't like cannondale because the fork service is expensive and impossible to do at home. Nice idea but if I get a FS I'll look at Simplon.


----------



## topfuel98 (Sep 27, 2007)

Just got my SS 29er Fisher built up,

17.5 Fisher Xcal frame
Bontrager Carbon Switch Blade Fork
Industry Nine hubs on stans 355 rims
Avid ult Brakes 160 front 140 rear
xlite seatpost
specialized phenom sl saddle
american Classic BB
Custom 1 off cranks
niner rear cog
salsa front chainring
ritchey 4 x stem
easton ec 70 bar
single track barends
egg beater sl pedals
surly singlator with ti pin

18.90lbs


----------



## Mike A (Jan 14, 2007)

Man that's light!


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2007)

Bubbadecush said:


> Stop and say hello if you see me on the trails @ Tahoe.


REAL STEEL!


----------



## firestarter (Oct 3, 2006)




----------



## stumonky (Mar 27, 2004)

Ok, finally got the SS built and will offically ride tomorrow on the trail - preliminary ride in the neighborhood was VERY good. Extremely light and responsive!

I sold my old Giant road bike for $600, old Moab frame for $100, sold a bunch of bike parts in my storage room for $200ish, and spent maybe $300 out-of-pocket for this entire rig. Most of it was parts I found on e-Bay, but 40% is new stuff.

2006 Bianchi M.U.S.S. frame & fork
DT Swiss XR 4.2D rims
DT Swiss Comp spokes
Paul Word disc hubs
Race Face Ride XC cranks (32) w/bash ring (isis BB)
White Industries 16T freewheel
Avid Juicy 7s
Hope skewer (front)
Cane Creek S3 headset
Thomson stem
Easton Monkey Lite XC carbon bar
Easton EA70 seatpost
San Marco Era saddle
ODI lock-on grips
Kenda Nevagal tires
Surly tugnutt
SRAM chain
Egg Beater C pedals

Haven't weighed it yet, but I'd guess 22lbs or under.


----------



## BarrelOMonkeys (Oct 8, 2006)

*Giant CFM-3*

Here is my Giant CFM-3. The rear dropouts are custom made by me. The earlier models of these frames have replaceable dropouts on both sides held in by two M6 screws. The dropouts are 6mm thick which happens to be a common alloy plate size so I picked up a piece of scrap and made them up by eye using a hacksaw, file and drill. I ended up using helicoils on the drivetrain side as either the plate is too soft or I screwed up the threads 

Other parts include:


Deore cranks off my first mountain bike
Avid Single digit 3's
SR Sakae pedals for milk getting duty
PAUL's W.O.R.D rear hub laced to an Ambrosio Texas rim
Suntour XC pro front hub laced to a near dead Ritchey Comp rim

This is the second one of these I have built on the first one I sanded off the paint only to find the decorative weave is only applied on the unpainted areas :madman:


----------



## JAL67 (Aug 28, 2005)

Agggghhhh...ATTACK OF THE HUGE PICTURES!!!!


----------



## JAL67 (Aug 28, 2005)

Bonus points for the DIY aspect of your ride!


----------



## stumonky (Mar 27, 2004)

JAL67 said:


> Agggghhhh...ATTACK OF THE HUGE PICTURES!!!!


Dude what are yer running a 15" CRT???

They fit fine on my 24" LCD...


----------



## singlespeed freak (Oct 17, 2007)

*konnie*










*here's my konnie. she's so sexy in black. singlespeed all the way! i haven't loaded new pictures on my computer yet. i'll post updated pictues soon.*


----------



## Lhafty (Jan 26, 2004)

BarrelOMonkeys said:


> Here is my Giant CFM-3.


Here is another Cadex CFM-3 from germany, also with selfmade dropouts. Bought it 5 years ago and it was my first singlespeed and I use it still as a commuter. I thought I was the only one with selfmade dropouts


----------



## trail_junkie (Jul 12, 2007)

Here's my converted GF Marlin. Bought this brand new to see if I even liked Mt. Biking, when a friend talked me into loosing the derailers I found out I did. After months of fiddling I've gotten it just about where I want it.

Here it is new.








The current version.








Gettin' some use.








Sourdough in the snow.


----------



## rudder (Aug 24, 2007)

*****in! you're a strong influence!! cause after seeing photo of your concversion? think i'm going to remove the gears and convert my paragon to ss.


----------



## cmaas73 (May 26, 2006)

*Here's mine...*

Here is my SS


----------



## E ! (Jan 15, 2005)

*santa cruz chameleon*

New cranks. Also new tires and rear wheel. This bike with the rigid fork and stiff frame is the back breaker,or the line picker, you choose.


----------



## ost (Oct 22, 2007)

hi all. i'm new to this forum. here's my new pride and joy. built up monday night, can't wait to dirty it up on the weekend

Voodoo D-Jab Titanium
F100 RLC - Hope headset
M960 XTR modified cranks - Enduro Ceramic BB
Hope M4/Mono mini brakes, braided/floating
Hope Pro 2 hubs, DT areolite spokes, 717 rims
Flyweight 330
Blackspire/Surly - 32:16
Connex Stainless Steel chain
Thompson post/stem
FSA Alloy bar, Ritchy WSC grips
WTB Pure Team

9.2kg (20.3lb)


----------



## duotone (Dec 31, 2006)

I had to post a reply to this thread so it would get off of 666 posts... nice camera work!


----------



## ost (Oct 22, 2007)

yeah i noticed that my post of the D-Jab, which in Voodoo mythology means Demon, or Devil, was reply number 666... i wonder if it was a conincidence... Freaky!!


----------



## Markleo (Feb 20, 2006)

trail_junkie said:


> Here's my converted GF Marlin. Bought this brand new to see if I even liked Mt. Biking, when a friend talked me into loosing the derailers I found out I did. After months of fiddling I've gotten it just about where I want it.


That is nice. How did you manage to find the magic gear?


----------



## trail_junkie (Jul 12, 2007)

At 32:16 I don't know if it's magic..........but I used a 1/2 link and shortended the chain. Just took a little playing to get it right.


----------



## dpspac3 (Oct 4, 2007)

well then, whats a good micro set up? 22/11?


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Markleo said:


> That is nice. How did you manage to find the magic gear?


Magic Ratio Calculator
http://www.eehouse.org/fixin/


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

vanilla_ninja said:


>


man, how do you like those grips? do they get sticky or nasty? I haven't seen them installed on anyones bike yet, a little to spendy for my blood.

BTW your bike is sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## rewarder (Nov 23, 2006)




----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

rewarder: how do you like your kore chain tensioner? someone is trying to sell me one but i haven't heard any reviews so i'm hesitant to use it.


----------



## rewarder (Nov 23, 2006)

fishcreek said:


> rewarder: how do you like your kore chain tensioner? someone is trying to sell me one but i haven't heard any reviews so i'm hesitant to use it.


Well, here's the deal. It was definetely trick with the CNC look. But when I installed "per Kore's instuctions" the chain hit the frame of my bike. It was because my gearing was odd. I can't remember what the gearing was, anyway I had to flip the "chain tensioner" so instead of pulling the chain up toward the frame, it pushed the chain down which worked fine. I took the bike to the local LBS and a friend who owns shop in Breckenridge and we all came to the same conclusion. If I took out a link on the chain, the chain would be too small. It was kind of an odd set-up but it worked! Look on their website, they are using it on a fully geared bike!! I was too lazy to purchase the proper tensioner so I found a way.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

rewarder said:


> Well, here's the deal. It was definetely trick with the CNC look. But when I installed "per Kore's instuctions" the chain hit the frame of my bike. It was because my gearing was odd. I can't remember what the gearing was, anyway I had to flip the "chain tensioner" so instead of pulling the chain up toward the frame, it pushed the chain down which worked fine. I took the bike to the local LBS and a friend who owns shop in Breckenridge and we all came to the same conclusion. If I took out a link on the chain, the chain would be too small. It was kind of an odd set-up but it worked! Look on their website, they are using it on a fully geared bike!! I was too lazy to purchase the proper tensioner so I found a way.


i'm glad it worked out fine for you. so you haven't dropped a chain since you installed it? i'm just curious, but by the look of it, does it pivot from side to side?


----------



## rewarder (Nov 23, 2006)

Yes it does swivel from side to side. It fits on chainstays that are around 1". I feel that it is a good quality product for it's intended purpose.


----------



## Scott_in_Jersey (Apr 29, 2004)

Trek Clyde 2002


----------



## Ratman (May 13, 2005)

*I'll Play*

Please pardon my dust.

Kona Humu w/ various bits....
My personal ride of choice.


----------



## Scott_in_Jersey (Apr 29, 2004)

Love the looptail & double toptube style. Nice ride. The Humu's used to be one size only, I think they're made is multiple sizes these days, right?


----------



## Ratman (May 13, 2005)

Not sure how Kona's sizing works for the Humu. I found some spec's on Konaretro.dk or something like that. The Humu 1 sizes out to about a 19" frame which I think that site said was a large. I'm 6'2" and it doesn't feel smallish or uncomfortable to me but I'm still fine tuning the saddle and handlebar/stem. I scored a Humu Deluxe off E-Bay that I'm seriously thinking of selling to fund a 29er project that sizes out to a 20". The geometry is a little different on the deluxe model but the crude measurments I took with a tape measure had both frames sized about the same.

Here is the deluxe frame still wrapped in the shipping plastic:









The other bike in the picture is a Raleigh Retro that I've been slowly converting into a part time MTB bike and full time pub crawler.


----------



## bw286 (Oct 14, 2007)

holy wheelbase, batman


----------



## Ratman (May 13, 2005)

bw286 said:


> holy wheelbase, batman


LMAO!!! I assume you mean the Raleigh Retro. I'll see how it handles when its all done. There are at least 2 or 3 other guys on these boards that tool around on converted old school cruisers so that was my inspiration. My guess is the long wheelbase will be tough in the technical stuff but should be super stable going downhill.


----------



## bw286 (Oct 14, 2007)

yeah, it looks totally cool. should be fun. maybe like a longboard compared to a regular skateboard?


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

That Kona is just perfect.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Ratman said:


> My guess is the long wheelbase will be tough in the technical stuff but should be super stable going downhill.


Not to mention more stable on those inebriated crawls home at 2:00 am. :devil: 



Ratman said:


> Raleigh Retro that I've been slowly converting into a part time MTB bike and full time pub crawler.


----------



## crazy4blues (Sep 10, 2006)

*Mary on Maiden Ride*

Taken at the Salmon Falls Trail in Sacramento. Great trail for SSing!


----------



## pgjoe1 (Nov 5, 2007)

heres my rig
'05 KHS Solo One softy


----------



## ImpFreak7 (May 11, 2006)

Road Bike:










Mountain Bike:


----------



## stevereeneo (Jul 16, 2007)

*Updated Pipedream*

I originally posted this to a separate thread - sorry about that. It should just be here where folks are looking at different rigs.

My newly updated ride w/ parts from Veloswap - XTR crank $45 + Blackspire ring - $20, Bonty Race Lite UST rear and Race Disc UST front - $75, Easton Monkeylight bar - $20

I ground down the worn out big ring on the bench grinder and it now works as a light weight bash guard.

I'm looking for some of the new Crank Bros Acid pedals in red - 

She's about 1.5 lbs lighter and rides smooth as can be!

S


----------



## stevereeneo (Jul 16, 2007)

*OST - How'd you do that?*

OST, That Voodoo is really beautiful...
I especially like the modified XTR 960 crank - how did you do that? What did you do to polish the cranks to get that "bluish" stuff off? I'm hoping to do the same on mine ... I may save the outer bolts as I may use ot later for a geared project...

Again, really nice job on the Voodoo! :thumbsup:

Steve


----------



## bworks (Apr 15, 2004)

*my jabberwocky*

basically a rig with a jabberwocky frame swapped in


----------



## betoman17 (Jun 21, 2005)

*Gunnar Ruffian 29er*

My new rocket


----------



## dbo43867 (Aug 27, 2007)

My Mary SS EBB
Reba
Carver EBB
GF Rig Build


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

to much white?


----------



## smonroe100 (Mar 23, 2007)

*My Nashbar Signature 853*

Here is my first Single Speed. I Finished it a couple of days ago and have not really had the chance to take it out extensively. Here are the highlights: LX Crankset, Deore Hydraulic Disc Breaks, 08 Rock Shox Recon Race, Chris King No Thread Headset, And various other parts that I scavenged. It came it just at 26lbs, but I know I can get it down below 25 if I spend more money.


----------



## rudder (Aug 24, 2007)

*outcast*

my doubled up 29'er


----------



## ost (Oct 22, 2007)

thanks Stevereeneo

the cranks are really easy to polish up like that. infact as you probably know, people whinge about the durability of the crank's finish all the time. the tricky part was cutting and shaping the crank spider to look right using a file. all up i spent about 10 hours doing the whole lot. 

to get the blu/grey finish off i started with 120 grit wet and dry sandpaper and moved up to 400, then 800. the finish is just well worn out 800 grit wet and dry, rubbed wet and that's the finish i got. an old polishing cloth with some residual polish left on it (not fresh) was used to tidy it up at the end. i didn't want a mirror finish, but it is easy to achieve if that's what you are chasing. i like the dull/brushed look

those photos were taken before it was ridden, and now with just 2 rides on it there are many marks on it from shoes rubbing. i'm not too fussed about these as they will buff out again with some more 800 grit wet and dry sandpaper.

thanks again for you nice words. the bike rides like a dream. really steep head angle makes is very agile in the twisties and the long back end help it descend nicely. and at 9.2kg, it's a big difference from by 12.8kg Yeti 575.


----------



## Dms1818 (May 10, 2006)

How do you like that Outcast frame? My 26" frame will be here soon. I'll do my build next weekend.


----------



## mattKHS (Jul 10, 2005)

I personally like how Rudder has $1000 worth of parts on a $150 aluminum frame.


----------



## Dms1818 (May 10, 2006)

mattKHS said:


> I personally like how Rudder has $1000 worth of parts on a $150 aluminum frame.


What if someone had 1000.00 worth of parts on a 49.00 Nashbar steel frame? China is China. I've got a 98.00 Rockhopper welded in china frame that I beat the hell out of for 5 years. Change the sticker and jack the price. For those of us that can't afford a 500.00 frame
( I wish I could) China is just as good. (Sad but true). Just peel the sticker off the headtube.


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

Here's my Matt Chester Utili"Ti"man sporting a vintage Mag 21 fork.


----------



## lc4 (Jul 31, 2006)

mattKHS said:


> I personally like how Rudder has $1000 worth of parts on a $150 aluminum frame.


x2

Come to think of that, the cost of my Thomson stem & seat post is more the the frame they'r bolted on...


----------



## rudder (Aug 24, 2007)

i haven't taken delivery of it. i actually bought the bike (from a mechanic who got in a pinch) off ebay with intentions of using most of the components on my curtlo frame- curtlo frame and voodoo forks are at spectrum powderworks getting redone. 
when outcast shows up i'll probably assemble it and ride it. will give you shout after i've enjoyed miles riding it.


----------



## dpspac3 (Oct 4, 2007)

They'd have a 1049.00 dollar bike. One thing, tho, is these dirtjump/park bikes have particular geometry; the toptupe tends to be welded lower on the seattube, they are designed to fit way under your crotch, the head tube angle is slack but not so slack as a DH bike, and finally, the chainstays are way short, allowing for all kinds of trick possibilities. Yeah, a Rockhopper will work, especially if you undersize it; the frame is strong. However, most DJ fanatics can now tell the difference, stickers or no, by the look of the frames geometry. Its just a fact, you get what you pay for, and what an expensive frame gets you right now are really, really short chainstays. However, a Rocky Mountain Flow DJ frame will run you $239 on Jenson usa on sale (originally 599); an Azonic Steelhead will run under $300, even less used; and various other models, such as an Atomlab General Issue, around $300. I'd say in DJ, the frame and fork are the most important part; wheels and Drivetrain are important too. Whats nice, tho, is that the tires (like Holy Rollers) are cheap, you dont need but one brake and no shifters, no derailleur...and you can use BMX cranks, a good pair of which can run as little as 150 with the BB. Dirtjump bikes, compared to other mountain bikes that withstand just as much abuse, cost peanuts. Hell, you could go buy a Kona scrap tomorrow as a full buke for 800. Norco and Specialized offer similar prices on complete DJ's too, and they are perfectly strong and reliable.


----------



## duotone (Dec 31, 2006)

Take this on a different thread please... every time I get an email that says an update to this thread is up, I'm disappointed 'cuz you guys are checking to see who has the bigger ****


----------



## handlebarstar (Jun 20, 2006)

*Zion 660 EBB*

My turn...here's my new build..

Zion 660 frame
Reba Team Fork
Thomson Stem & Seatpost
XTR/Mavic 717 wheels
XT Cranks
Easton Monkeylite bars
King headset & Cog
LX Brakes


----------



## arcdesigns (Jul 24, 2007)

Here is my 1999 Merlin Echo with DIY Titanium fork and modified XTR Crank.


----------



## arcdesigns (Jul 24, 2007)

Here is my Cruiser is a very early first build. 

The only things of note at this point would be the modified Spinergy Fixxer hub. 

Although having some of the worst wields I have ever seen there is something about the frame design that speaks to me.


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

arcdesigns said:


> Here is my Cruiser is a very early first build.
> 
> The only things of note at this point would be the modified Spinergy Fixxer hub.
> 
> Although having some of the worst wields I have ever seen there is something about the frame design that speaks to me.


that thing is fat, If I may suggest something it would be to put some fatter tires on that beast. I got some nirve badass tires that look pretty sweet. or if you could fit 3 inchers on there go with the fatass tires.


----------



## Ratman (May 13, 2005)

arcdesigns said:


> Here is my Cruiser is a very early first build.
> 
> The only things of note at this point would be the modified Spinergy Fixxer hub.
> 
> Although having some of the worst wields I have ever seen there is something about the frame design that speaks to me.


NICE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## stevereeneo (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks for the info about the finish ... I'm going to pick up some wet/dry in 120, 400, and 800 this afternoon! 

As for the spider arms - did you just use a file to take those down? How long did that take? How'd you get 'em so uniform? I wonder about using a benchgrinder? Would that work?

Thanks again,
Steve


----------



## arcdesigns (Jul 24, 2007)

fastale said:


> that thing is fat, If I may suggest something it would be to put some fatter tires on that beast. I got some nirve badass tires that look pretty sweet. or if you could fit 3 inchers on there go with the fatass tires.


Don't get me wrong I am all about a fatty in the rear but on this project I am looking for quick and nimble. Look for the parts to slowly transform from steel to carbon.

The next Cruiser project will have a more "Bad A**" feel and a fatty in the rear will be a must.


----------



## arcdesigns (Jul 24, 2007)

Ratman said:


> NICE!! :thumbsup:


THANKS!!


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

um, tell me more about that ti fork. i loves it... you should probably give it to me...


----------



## coffeespecial (Feb 3, 2007)

*The Jabber*

my prized JabberWocky


----------



## Sinjin4131 (Feb 27, 2007)

Hope I haven't already posted this...



















2007 Mountain Goat Route29 #16...wicked!!


----------



## arcdesigns (Jul 24, 2007)

donkekus said:


> um, tell me more about that ti fork. i loves it... you should probably give it to me...


Thank you.

We will save this thread for posting and thank you's so look here for more info:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=348595


----------



## stevereeneo (Jul 16, 2007)

Holy flames batman!!!!:eekster: :thumbsup: 
She's a Beaut'!!!!!

Where did you have the flames/powder coating done?

S


----------



## Sinjin4131 (Feb 27, 2007)

The paint was done by Russ Pickett at Air Art in California. The flames are the original flames template from the Mountain Goats in the 1980s (he was the painter then as well).

These bikes are being built by First Flight Bicycles in North Carolina...they totally rock!


----------



## trail_junkie (Jul 12, 2007)

Just finished putting this together, some new stuff, some old stuff.....whatever. The point is the perma grin it left on my face after the first ride was worth it.


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

*follow up on my Titus SS*

First SS and the build story.
My choice was a Titus Eleven frame for two reasons. I did not want an Ect. BB and I liked the fact that it has interchangeable dropouts. 
The Fox fork is the F100 RLT it's my third Fox fork. I like to have control and I don't see any reason to suffer with a rigid on my local rocky trails.
Headset is CK.
Stem is Thompson
Handlebars- Easton Monkeylites.
Oury lock-on grips
Saddle WTB Stealth they fit me.
Seatpost Thompson Masterpiece. 
Brakes- Hayes Carbon 9's. 
Pedals- XTR
Wheels- Mavic 717,DT Comp. spokes and nipples. 
Hubs- Hadley SS. I like the stronger Ti drive shell body. 
Cranks- RaceFace 180mm with Blackspire 32 SS ring
Cog - Kickass Cogs 19. 
I rode my favorite local trail in one gear on my hardtail to decide on this gear choice. I think to ride a SS you need to like to stand and grind but picking a gear to big for the trail or your ability takes away from the ride. So far I have loved my choice and ride this bike at least once a week. I would like to thank Benson and all the staff at Jones II bike shop in San Marino. They did a great job of building this bike and keep it serviced.


----------



## Spidey-Lag (Sep 4, 2004)

*To: DEPONTJE*



depontje said:


> Chris King Headset, Thompson stem and seatpost, Phil Wood Ki*ss* Off Hubs, Reba Team U-Turn fork, Race Face Evolve cranks, and other goodies.


Hi,

What are the specs of the Piss Off Hubs you are running? In particular the rear please. Are they SS specific or did you put spacers on the free wheel? Am interested in a set of Phil Wood Disc Hubs for the 29er I'm planning to build but I'm not sure which model Phil Wood Hubs I need...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## velocipus (Apr 27, 2005)

Sinjin4131 said:


> The paint was done by Russ Pickett at Air Art in California. The flames are the original flames template from the Mountain Goats in the 1980s (he was the painter then as well).
> 
> These bikes are being built by First Flight Bicycles in North Carolina...they totally rock!


They are being contracted by First Flight... they are being built by Sycip in California. 
freakin' sweet bike!


----------



## austinmark (Oct 8, 2007)

*my soma juice with a willits WOW fork*

i just posted this on the "rigid 29ers" and "soma juice" threads, but here's a copy of it for the 1x1 crowd:

here's a picture of my new favorite thing in the world (my son is now one year old, so he's not new for the purposes of this post).

with thanks to Miker J for many of the ingredients, i had the bike built up wes williams at willits. he was already making and painting the WOW fork for me, so i figured i'd get him to build the bike. it fits great, and it's a blast to ride. the WOW fork is a lot of fun. it's got terrific flex, and takes out just enough of the little jarring bumps in the trail to keep it fun for a long ride.

you'll notice a couple custom bits on the bike that are worth noting: first, Miker J put a custom lexan ring around the freewheel to prevent the chain from jumping in, and my wife and wes thought that the formerly-black bontrager stem clashed against the ti bar and other aluminum colored handlebar stuff, so wes bead-blasted it, but covered up the logo, so you can still see it.

my future additions are to substitute the saddle and to move my clipless pedals over.


----------



## Larbio (Nov 20, 2007)

almost all of you seem to have very low gearings, am i missing something? I drive a 46/17 gearing and its not even tough. So do you drive a lot cross country? (Sorry for posting here without pics, will take some later when my winterbike is ready)


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Larbio said:


> almost all of you seem to have very low gearings, am i missing something? I drive a 46/17 gearing and its not even tough. So do you drive a lot cross country? (Sorry for posting here without pics, will take some later when my winterbike is ready)


Come do this ride with me with that gearing! 

45.51 mi (16.28 mi uphill, 17.65 mi downhill, 11.48 mi flat)
5918 ft total ascent (5972 ft descent) - 11.3 % uphill grade, 22.6 % downhill grade


----------



## rudder (Aug 24, 2007)

Excellent~


----------



## ballistic thong (Oct 13, 2007)

*My 1FG*

This is my 2006 Cannondale 1FG. I added a few items to get it up to speed, Hope Mono Minis, Race Face bars, FSA x-drive cranks, Thomson seatpost, eggbeater SL and a new seat. I love the way this bike rides.


----------



## Richard (Nov 17, 2004)

Litespeed Obed


----------



## gstahl (Dec 20, 2003)

ost said:


> thanks Stevereeneo
> 
> the cranks are really easy to polish up like that. infact as you probably know, people whinge about the durability of the crank's finish all the time. the tricky part was cutting and shaping the crank spider to look right using a file. all up i spent about 10 hours doing the whole lot.
> 
> to get the blu/grey finish off i started with 120 grit wet and dry sandpaper and moved up to 400, then 800. the finish is just well worn out 800 grit wet and dry, rubbed wet and that's the finish i got. an old polishing cloth with some residual polish left on it (not fresh) was used to tidy it up at the end. i didn't want a mirror finish, but it is easy to achieve if that's what you are chasing. i like the dull/brushed look


I followed the same plan and borrowed from Jeff Jones book of tricks, modifying a 965 crank set for a single (well you "could" run two) ring(s). Here a picture. The polishing was pretty easy the dremel and file work took a bit more time and patience...


----------



## arcdesigns (Jul 24, 2007)

Here are some updated pics with a shaved and modified Forte tensioner and a for the most part finished DIY Titanium fork.

The bike on a whole is close to done but is crying out for a Boone ring and cog and based on the way the tensioner turned out I guess I should be on the hunt for some Ringle Ti Cam Skewers.

If any of you have ideas on upgrades that would work with the concept send them my way.

Thanks, Neil


----------



## dbo43867 (Aug 27, 2007)

*2008 GF Rig*

Here's my 2008 Rig


----------



## indian fire trail (Nov 22, 2007)

HI, I´m a 38 year old guy from Vigo, Spain (Europe, in case you didn´t know...) who has just registered to this forum.

I´d like to introduce you my new ss bike that i´ve just built up from bits and pieces that were around my house. Only frame and wheels are brand new. 

Sometime in the future i´ll upgrade it

Hope you like it


----------



## ost (Oct 22, 2007)

Steve

i did not use a template or anything like that. i found some photos of what seemed to look good and i followed them.

i used a hacksaw to cut the arms down then used a coarse file to shape them. i used a Dremil at one stage but i found that ut was very difficult to get a smooth finish with it. instead i did everything by hand. 

the file left very coarse finish which took quite a lot of time to smooth out with the 120 grit.

i guess i'm just very patient and i'm also very fussy. i just took my time and removed the material bit by bit. if you would like some very close up photos of the shape i took let me know and i will send them to you. maybe PM me.


----------



## dbo43867 (Aug 27, 2007)

indian fire trail said:


> HI, I´m a 38 year old guy from Vigo, Spain (Europe, in case you didn´t know...) who has just registered to this forum.
> 
> I´d like to introduce you my new ss bike that i´ve just built up from bits and pieces that were around my house. Only frame and wheels are brand new.
> 
> ...


Looks nice.. and light! Congratulations on your new ride.


----------



## omega (Dec 4, 2006)

*Here is mine*

El TORO










more pics here
https://www.raenu.com/eltoro


----------



## mattKHS (Jul 10, 2005)

Dms1818 said:


> What if someone had 1000.00 worth of parts on a 49.00 Nashbar steel frame? China is China. I've got a 98.00 Rockhopper welded in china frame that I beat the hell out of for 5 years. Change the sticker and jack the price. For those of us that can't afford a 500.00 frame
> ( I wish I could) China is just as good. (Sad but true). Just peel the sticker off the headtube.


im not knocking him. Usually you just dont see that extreme of a mix. I personally have $200 frame with maybe $500 worth of parts. Im no SS snob. I just think I would get a nicer frame before I dropped $1000 worth of parts on my current.

But then again it is usually the parts that make the bike what it is.


----------



## B_Aero (Nov 4, 2005)

*Cheap frame....*

A lot of folks (myself included) look for cheap frames to put extra parts on and try SS.

I did it with my Hooligan, $149 shipped and it must have at least $1000 in parts on it - Juicy 7 brakes, Mavic wheels, thomson post, $100 seat, carbon bars, Fox fork..... I even had my SLRs on the bike for a couple rides.


----------



## Dms1818 (May 10, 2006)

*It's almost done*

Just built it up today. 22lbs.Carbon seatpost and anEno freewheel are next. Nice frame for 
$120.00.


----------



## mattKHS (Jul 10, 2005)

isnt the moto only like $220 for a full build?


----------



## indian fire trail (Nov 22, 2007)

dbo43867 said:


> Looks nice.. and light! Congratulations on your new ride.


Thank you so much... it weighs exactly 9 kilos 40 grams, which are (I think) 19,81 pounds


----------



## indian fire trail (Nov 22, 2007)

One last thing... singlespeed is not very popular in Spain yet, but we are spreading the news.

Please, check this out:

http://www.foromtb.com/showthread.php?t=185103


----------



## livefreeordie. (Nov 24, 2007)

where did you find that hooligan frame for $149 shipped? My 05 khs solo one is ready to die and I would like I decent yet in expensive frame to build off of.


----------



## shadowflag (Apr 18, 2006)

23.75 lbs

first ride was today... it rocked!


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

Nice build shadowflag. What saddle is that?


----------



## jave-mtr (Jan 4, 2007)

nspace said:


> Nice build shadowflag. What saddle is that?


Looks like a Fizik Arione.


----------



## Dms1818 (May 10, 2006)

220.00 with awful components


----------



## shadowflag (Apr 18, 2006)

jave-mtr said:


> Looks like a Fizik Arione.


yep - it is... really a road saddle, but wanted to try it on the mtb - so far i like it.

heres build list:
M Hot Tamale one9 
American Classic SS 29 Disc wheelset with Red Salsa Flip-offs
Kenda Karma's 2.2
RF evolve x-drive crankset
Time ATAC XS carbon pedals
Thomson seatpost & stem
Fizik Arione saddle
Fox F29 100mm
CK headset - pewter
Easton EA70 monkeybars
Juicy Ulimates


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

indian fire trail said:


> HI, I´m a 38 year old guy from Vigo, Spain (Europe, in case you didn´t know...) who has just registered to this forum.
> 
> I´d like to introduce you my new ss bike that i´ve just built up from bits and pieces that were around my house. Only frame and wheels are brand new.
> 
> ...


Looks like a nice ride.

I'm thinking you can take a link or two out of the chain.


----------



## eyefloater (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm sitting here trying to figure out how the bike weighs as much as it does. Seems like it should be coming in lighter. I guess the Karmas and RF cranks are a bit heavy?

Absolutely gorgeous bike though. I saw someone in the cx section of roadbikereview.com put an Arione on their race bike. They did a really nice mod on it and chopped off some of the rear portion of the saddle (makes cx remounts a bit less sketchy). Have you found that the added length of that saddle gives you some new positions on the bike or gets in the way?



shadowflag said:


> yep - it is... really a road saddle, but wanted to try it on the mtb - so far i like it.
> 
> heres build list:
> M Hot Tamale one9
> ...


----------



## Spidey-Lag (Sep 4, 2004)

*To Shadowflag*



shadowflag said:


> 23.75 lbs
> 
> first ride was today... it rocked!


Nice Bike.

Would you mind measuring the length from the top of the lockout of your fork to the bottom of the threshold knob. I've been wanting to get this measurement but it's been difficult to come across an F29 in any store.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Spidey-Lag said:


> Nice Bike.
> 
> Would you mind measuring the length from the top of the lockout of your fork to the bottom of the threshold knob. I've been wanting to get this measurement but it's been difficult to come across an F29 in any store.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Wouldn't axel to crown measurment be better?


----------



## Spidey-Lag (Sep 4, 2004)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Wouldn't axel to crown measurment be better?


For some purposes axel to crown would be better. I need to know the size/length of the cartridge. So I need that exact length from top of rebound/lockout/compression knob to bottom of threshold knob.


----------



## CHACHEE (Jul 13, 2007)

*My SS haha*

1987 Specialized Hardrock
bad weather bike, hahaha.


----------



## Bobcanride (Aug 30, 2006)

You guys show some very clean bikes, what's up with that? bob


----------



## austinmark (Oct 8, 2007)

i ride a 32x18. it spins out quickly on the road on the way to the trails, but in austin's hilly, singletrack terrain, i find it just right. it's also a nice gear for riding home when i'm exhausted at the end of the trail ride.

i have a 44 tooth that i'm going to try up front for purely road riding.


----------



## shadowflag (Apr 18, 2006)

in my case, it was a new build never ridden. it is now not so clean!


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

CHACHEE said:


> 1987 Specialized Hardrock
> bad weather bike, hahaha.


I already asked this in one of the other threads but how do you slow that beast down?


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

CHACHEE said:


> 1987 Specialized Hardrock
> bad weather bike, hahaha.


i think you have your front tire rotation backwards.


----------



## shadowflag (Apr 18, 2006)

Spidey-Lag said:


> Nice Bike.
> 
> Would you mind measuring the length from the top of the lockout of your fork to the bottom of the threshold knob. I've been wanting to get this measurement but it's been difficult to come across an F29 in any store.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


20" from end threshold knob to top of red rebound knob on lockout side.


----------



## CHACHEE (Jul 13, 2007)

wow, i didnt even notice. thanks.


----------



## duotone (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm so shameless....


----------



## ruzz (Dec 10, 2006)

*My New Bike*

I just got this built up. I replaced my 07 Rig that was stolen. I am planning my first ride on the new El Mariachi in the morning.

See ya,
Ross


----------



## ruzz (Dec 10, 2006)

*My New Bike*

I just got this built up. I replaced my 07 Rig that was stolen. I am planning my first ride on the new El Mariachi in the morning.

See ya,
Ross


----------



## rudder (Aug 24, 2007)

Sweet.


----------



## HOG farmer (Jun 11, 2005)

friggin shaaweeeet.


----------



## Ventana Rider (Dec 1, 2007)

*The B.u.S.S.*

I love my B.u.S.S., even the color. It's a great bike/bus commuter for work and pulling a trailer with my little one in it makes for a great workout, especially up the hills. Nothing like a little 32x16, 60 pounds of trailer, and a climb. Feel the burn


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Is that a seat height adjustment cable?


----------



## Ventana Rider (Dec 1, 2007)

Nothing to do with height adjustment, strictly anti-theft protection. The only way to remove the seat or seatpost is to cut the steel cable. It's my around town commuter and I like the idea of quick release seatpost clamp so I figured this was pretty good insurance.


----------



## bstrick (Nov 12, 2005)

Ruzz, the colors don't match at all on that Salsa. What a waste. The components don't seem to add up either. What were you thinking? Don't worry though. I'm here for ya. You just send that terrible looking abomination up here to Colorado and I'll suffer through riding it for many years of torture to save you from having to suffer through a lifetime...... nevermind...I'm jealous as hell. I love it and just might make my next build the Mariachi because of your build.... don't let it go to your head. Enjoy that thing. I know I would!


----------



## EMFC (Aug 22, 2004)

This bike has made so many changes since the orginal build, if you look back in this thread you can see how it started. 

I needed new wheels and some tinkering with wheels at my LBS and the 96er forum I decided to give it a try. Havn't ridden it yet beacuse its raining here in SOCAL and most trails here are garabage in the rain.


----------



## evil genius (Jun 15, 2006)

2003? Gary Fisher Marlin convert. Thinking about a rigid fork...


----------



## JRA925 (Oct 19, 2006)

*My SS'er*

Here's my Sinister Mustang SS. Waiting for Frank to make the bolt on horizontal dropouts.

www.sinisterbikes.com


----------



## gstahl (Dec 20, 2003)

*2008 Santa Cruz Chameleon SS*

(cross post from Santa Cruz Forum)
Just finished building it in the wee hours this morning. Thanks to Scott at Santa Cruz and Trailhead bikes for their help. Heading out this afternoon to get her dirty.









































































Gallery...
https://gallery.mac.com/gstahl#100080

Enjoy...


----------



## EMFC (Aug 22, 2004)

That is the cleanest bike I have EVER seen!


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Should be named "Chromeleon".

Hang it on the wall with spot lighting.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I love the Chameleon, it looks great!


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Eccentric Bottom Bracket on a Chameleon - is this a new development? Cool bike!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

gstahl said:


> (cross post from Santa Cruz Forum)
> Just finished building it in the wee hours this morning. Thanks to Scott at Santa Cruz and Trailhead bikes for their help. Heading out this afternoon to get her dirty.
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing is more beautiful then polished aluminum!!


----------



## nutallabrot (Jul 12, 2005)

very shiny!:thumbsup:


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

gstahl said:


> (cross post from Santa Cruz Forum)
> Just finished building it in the wee hours this morning. Thanks to Scott at Santa Cruz and Trailhead bikes for their help. Heading out this afternoon to get her dirty.
> 
> Enjoy...


Hi gstahl

Can I ask you, how compliant and comfortable is the frame, I am in the market for a new SS and I've always fancied a Chameleon especially the 2008 one?

Thanks


----------



## alpka (Aug 20, 2007)

*my mono29er*

1st as my mtb and then in winter commute mode


----------



## gstahl (Dec 20, 2003)

Just J said:


> Hi gstahl
> 
> Can I ask you, how compliant and comfortable is the frame, I am in the market for a new SS and I've always fancied a Chameleon especially the 2008 one?
> 
> Thanks


One ride and I love the frame. I felt the old one was a little slack at 115mm travel I road a known trail at 120 mm travel the whole way and loved the feel. If you are in the bay area area feel free to drop me a line and you can try it out.

Geoff


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

gstahl said:


> One ride and I love the frame. I felt the old one was a little slack at 115mm travel I road a known trail at 120 mm travel the whole way and loved the feel. If you are in the bay area area feel free to drop me a line and you can try it out.
> 
> Geoff


Thanks Geoff, glad you're enjoying it!

I'd love to try it out thank you but I am in England!


----------



## heeler (Feb 13, 2004)

gstahl said:


> One ride and I love the frame. I felt the old one was a little slack at 115mm travel I road a known trail at 120 mm travel the whole way and loved the feel. If you are in the bay area area feel free to drop me a line and you can try it out.
> 
> Geoff


Very nice looking lizard! So are you saying that the new frame is designed for longer forks such that it is less slack a 120 (vs the 115 on the previous model) travel fork? I am interested in picking one up to make a non-rigid SS (unlike all my others...the pain)... I have a like new FOX FLOAT RLC 140...too tall you thinky?


----------



## jncarpenter (Dec 20, 2003)

Alot of great looking rigs in this thread!!!!

*Wolfhound SS*


----------



## gstahl (Dec 20, 2003)

On-One said:


> Very nice looking lizard! So are you saying that the new frame is designed for longer forks such that it is less slack a 120 (vs the 115 on the previous model) travel fork? I am interested in picking one up to make a non-rigid SS (unlike all my others...the pain)... I have a like new FOX FLOAT RLC 140...too tall you thinky?


I will measure some angles for you. My understanding is that the new Chameleon was designed with longer travel in mind. The publish specs for example are measured with 515 mm axle to crown where I think the old ones were 471 mm A-C (that is from memory so I might be a bit off). In any case on my old Chameleon I ran about 100mm of travel most of the time, I find (again one ride but a well known ride) that 120mm feels great. Also a interbike review of the chameleon also like 120mm of travel.

In any case I can measure the angles on new one at 120 and 140 with a TALAS and the old one at the min, middle and longest travel of the older TALAS (85-115mm I think).

Might be tomorrow night but will post back with the seat and head tube angles (obviously folks can look up the rest of the measurements).


----------



## Matty H (Aug 7, 2006)

jncarpenter said:


> Alot of great looking rigs in this thread!!!!
> 
> *Wolfhound SS*


Gotta say, this one could be one of the nicest.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

gstahl said:


> (cross post from Santa Cruz Forum)
> Just finished building it in the wee hours this morning. Thanks to Scott at Santa Cruz and Trailhead bikes for their help. Heading out this afternoon to get her dirty.
> 
> 
> ...


No, no, this one is the nicest!!


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

Matty H said:


> Gotta say, this one could be one of the nicest.


 My vote's along these lines. I'm a SC fan and love my Heckler but this Wolfhound is crizazy caliente!:thumbsup:


----------



## atomlab (Sep 15, 2007)

gstahl said:


> (cross post from Santa Cruz Forum)
> Just finished building it in the wee hours this morning. Thanks to Scott at Santa Cruz and Trailhead bikes for their help. Heading out this afternoon to get her dirty.
> 
> Gallery...
> ...


That is a wery nice bike indeed!

But where did you get the polishframe?

Didnt Santa cruz stop making them untill 2008? and the ebb came?


----------



## Feels_Good (Jan 22, 2005)

Wow/cool/very interesting. Can we have more pictures and some info on this bike please?

E



jncarpenter said:


>


----------



## rudder (Aug 24, 2007)

wolfhound. this guy has some innovative ideas/applications, for sure. who ever owns/spec'd this one out made some nice component selections!


----------



## gstahl (Dec 20, 2003)

atomlab said:


> That is a wery nice bike indeed!
> 
> But where did you get the polishframe?
> 
> Didnt Santa cruz stop making them untill 2008? and the ebb came?


Think I might have gotten one of the last ones. AFAIK, they are not available anymore.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

thanks for sharing!


----------



## fivehoursfree (Oct 3, 2007)

Just finished the build last week when I got the fork. I'm still thinking about saving up to buy a der. and shifters, but it's also pretty sweet the way it is.


----------



## mattKHS (Jul 10, 2005)

Why would you want shifters and a derailleur?


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

lx rder: $65
lx fder: $35
cables/housing: $4
lx chain: $25
rwheel: $120
cassette: $35
small and large chainring: $50

$*334*!!

that's like 300 high quality beers or almost seven hundred of milwakee's best or similar. are you out of your mind?


----------



## Baptiste (Mar 25, 2005)




----------



## mezzanine (Sep 6, 2004)

My GT singlespeed to add to the collection.


----------



## duotone (Dec 31, 2006)

Just finished 'er


----------



## lavi (Nov 24, 2007)

*Gunnar Ruffian*

Chris King hubs too.


----------



## Pity (May 16, 2007)

gstahl said:


> (cross post from Santa Cruz Forum)
> Just finished building it in the wee hours this morning. Thanks to Scott at Santa Cruz and Trailhead bikes for their help. Heading out this afternoon to get her dirty.


hi.do you know the weigh of the frame?
thank you


----------



## ActionJack (May 15, 2007)

I built this a few months ago, and I'm loving life.


----------



## tburger (Apr 27, 2004)

*One for the Steel Fans*

10th Anniversary Sycip Diesel
Paul dropouts
32x18 gearing
Currently running rigid with a Salsa CroMoto. Unfortunately, I don't have the matching Sycip fork. 

*Steel Is Real*









*Signature Sycip Pennies*









*Awesome Hubs*


----------



## Pity (May 16, 2007)




----------



## raposu (Oct 1, 2007)

*Surly Instigator*

Hi guys,
A Surly Instigator from Spain. Mainly built with Surly and Salsa parts, Juicy 5 brakes, Rytchey stem, Easton Monkey handlebars, my old XT crankarms and Marzocchi MX Pro ETA 100 mm. Gear is 32x16 but I will probably go for 32x17-18.


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

Because I'm a pic whore...


----------



## dbo43867 (Aug 27, 2007)

My updated Mary from an earlier post:
Now Rigid
Thomson Elite Layback
Devo Carbon seat
American Classic Wheels
SB8's- to be changed to Dry X's
Race X Lite Stem
Race X Lite Grips
Race Lite Big Sweep
Race X Lite Switchblade carbon fork
BBG bashguard
Bontrager crank- to be changed to 180 XT or Stylo
Chris King Headset on the Way
23.12lbs


----------



## kanerdog1x1 (Dec 18, 2007)

my stiffee, owned from new, loved more every time i ride it!

(clicky to make biggy)


----------



## jh4rt (Sep 5, 2007)

*Final iteration of my 91 Yo Eddy Single Speed*

With new Groovy Cycleworks Ho Down Rigid Fork and Mary Bars.


----------



## mattKHS (Jul 10, 2005)

How are those mary bars when standing and climbing? I think they would rock for flats and even downhill, just not so sure about the steep ups. 

I may need to buy a cheap pair to find out for myself sometime. Its not like I have to move shifters over or anything.


----------



## jh4rt (Sep 5, 2007)

*Kind of opposite.*



mattKHS said:


> How are those mary bars when standing and climbing? I think they would rock for flats and even downhill, just not so sure about the steep ups.
> 
> I may need to buy a cheap pair to find out for myself sometime. Its not like I have to move shifters over or anything.


Actually, just the opposite. They are outstanding for standing and climbing. It is their best feature. Downhill, they can be a bit iffy if you are one to brace against the bar. It is a bit different technique. But.... The steep ups... it lets you stand more upright without twisting your wrists and, also, gives you additional leverage when you rock the bike side-to-side.

Once you get these set up at the right height, they are amazing.


----------



## nucmedjim (Sep 11, 2006)

jncarpenter said:


> Alot of great looking rigs in this thread!!!!
> 
> *Wolfhound SS*


PROPS


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

Just finished putting this one together yesterday. Haven't been able to test it out yet as the brakes need bleeding (or better yet, replacing - Hayes Nines with no modulation on a singlespeed? Yuck). Once I get a 36T cog, I'll try to tension up instead of down.


----------



## HAGAY1974 (Oct 6, 2006)

my new one


----------



## jaminjamis (Dec 19, 2007)

My SS Jamis Dakota 14" w/ vintage parts 18.6lbs 
Tange susp specific Cro-mo fork
Mavic 217 Sunset w/ DT Revolution spokes '98
XTR Hubs '99
Endless 17T sprocket w/ spacer kit Dura-Ace lock nut
Wippermann 9X1 SS chain
Dura-Ace 7402 cranks '98
TA Specialties 39T chainring FMF bolts
Surly Singleator '96 (vintage)
Sram composite brake levers '98
Jagwire SS braided brake cable
Chris King headset early '90s
EA70 Stem '99
EC70 Seatpost '99
Answer (Easton) Hyperlite bars w/Odi Lock-On grips
Campy seatpost clamp
Selle Italia SLR XP
Conti Twister Supersonic w/ lite tubes
M959 Pedals


----------



## danza (Nov 16, 2007)

*My GT Peace 9r*

Loving hamming my GT peace 9r it's a bit heavy but dam stiff and handles great :thumbsup:


----------



## fotu (Jan 20, 2005)

jncarpenter said:


> Alot of great looking rigs in this thread!!!!
> 
> *Wolfhound SS*


What is your gear ratio? Are you riding trials on that thing?


----------



## mattKHS (Jul 10, 2005)

it looks like a 32 x 26. I didnt know anyone made a SS cog that big for the rear. 

The biggest chris King makes is a 20. I cant think who makes the cog that looks like this one though. 

Must be pushing some steep hills with that bad boy.


----------



## 1x1_KT (May 7, 2007)

combatkimura said:


> Because I'm a pic whore...


SICK :thumbsup: i love that bike.


----------



## horrij1 (Dec 31, 2007)

*My Single Speed*

This will get me to work and back through the winter. Once the snow disappears I'll strip it down, swap tires, put on a Fizik saddle, egg beater pedals, and hit the trails with it.


----------



## Fullrange Drew (May 13, 2004)

*Miyata Trailrunner Update from 18/7/07*









Soma Urban Pursuit bars have been cut down by a couple of inches, Sugino cranks with flogged out square tapers have been replaced with new 170mm Tuffneck cranks.

The obvious big change is the fitting of dirt tyres and mudguards.

Next change will be to drop the gearing from 38:16 to 36:18 with the purchase of a new Surly 18t cog and a new chainring from cycleunderground.com.au in Australia.


----------



## danza (Nov 16, 2007)

*My GT Peace 9r in action*

Some pics from the weekend:thumbsup:


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

Probably the worse singlespeed in the forum, but here it goes-










Anyway, a singlespeed here in Portugal is kinda like an UFO


----------



## 68point5 (Oct 13, 2007)

Kona Road & Off Road.


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

mattKHS said:


> it looks like a 32 x 26. I didnt know anyone made a SS cog that big for the rear.
> 
> The biggest chris King makes is a 20. I cant think who makes the cog that looks like this one though.
> 
> Must be pushing some steep hills with that bad boy.


Was wondering the same thing. Those are Boone cog and CR. That rear looks like a 22T, front a 32T.

Nice bike though. Does KOPS still work with that type of seat angle?


----------



## Green_Canoe (Aug 18, 2006)

*My Dr. Seuss Bike*

Inspired by the book "Put Me in the Zoo":




























'88 GT Karakoram conversion.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Ze_Zaskar said:


> Probably the worse singlespeed in the forum, but here it goes-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw,dude...thas a good lookin GT!!!:thumbsup:

don't see a lotta SS's on my favorite trails here in the sticks of virginia either.used to be,for some reason,a lotta local riders thought i waz hardcore when they'd see me on top of a hill puffin a smoke beside my monocog,now they don't so much......i don't smoke anymore,and there are a coupla 3 or 4 more SS's now.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

*i must be sick...seein spots...*



Green_Canoe said:


> Inspired by the book "Put Me in the Zoo":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


G_C,i'm diggin that classic GT groove,man!!!:thumbsup: 
how did you get the paint done?are those polka-dots stickers?if not,how'd you mask em off so perfect?

i gotta show this to the wife,she's a p-dot freak!


----------



## Green_Canoe (Aug 18, 2006)

longhaultrucker said:


> G_C,i'm diggin that classic GT groove,man!!!:thumbsup: Thanks!
> how did you get the paint done?are those polka-dots stickers?if not,how'd you mask em off so perfect?
> 
> i gotta show this to the wife,she's a p-dot freak!


The paint is good old Rustoleum rattle can. Layer of primer, then tangerine, Then I used office file folder sticky dots to define where the orange spots would be. Note: file folder sticky dots are not optimal because they leave all their sticky behind when hit with the solvents in the paint. Then I painted the sour apple. I removed the dots and carefully used alcohol to remove the stickum. Then I wet sanded to remove the ridges around dots. Finally I hit it with a layer of clearcoat. The dots aren't perfect as some edges lifted when I sprayed and when I pealed the stickers off extra paint came with them in a few places. Overall I was pretty satisfied for my first attempt, $16 in mat'l and 10-15 hours of labor.


----------



## Ygrene (May 29, 2007)

Green_Canoe said:


> Then I used office file folder sticky dots to define where the orange spots would be.......I removed the dots and carefully used alcohol to remove the stickum.


Wow, that must have been tedious! It really does look great though. Kudos to you for having the idea and the wherewithal to pull it off. Fantastic overall.


----------



## Plan 9 (Sep 8, 2006)

According to MBA one of the 10 most fun-to-ride bikes:


----------



## mattKHS (Jul 10, 2005)

yep. I love my cog.


----------



## duotone (Dec 31, 2006)

Winter riding in Michigan.... Tunnel Park.


----------



## fleanutz (Jan 29, 2004)

*One more singlespeed...*

Clean...



and dirty...



Only two rides so far, but I think it'll work out. Still getting used to the geometry, so I'll keep giving time. Love the lack of maintenance, steel where it counts, and ti everywhere else. Can't toot up titanium enough!


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

*well duh*



Green_Canoe said:


> The paint is good old Rustoleum rattle can. Layer of primer, then tangerine, Then I used office file folder sticky dots to define where the orange spots would be. Note: file folder sticky dots are not optimal because they leave all their sticky behind when hit with the solvents in the paint. Then I painted the sour apple. I removed the dots and carefully used alcohol to remove the stickum. Then I wet sanded to remove the ridges around dots. Finally I hit it with a layer of clearcoat. The dots aren't perfect as some edges lifted when I sprayed and when I pealed the stickers off extra paint came with them in a few places. Overall I was pretty satisfied for my first attempt, $16 in mat'l and 10-15 hours of labor.


ya,know...i've painted r/c and plastic model car bodies using the same general principal,but when i wuz lookin @ yer beautifully classic GT,that never occured to me:crazy: .kudos on a very cool job and thanx fer sharin the technique:thumbsup:


----------



## yfdcap (Apr 25, 2007)

I have seen the light with the 29er. What a fun bike.

2007 Med. Niner OneNine
Industry Nine wheels
Race Face cranks, stem and post
WTB seat
Juicy 7's ( soon to be Magura Marta sl )
34x22 gears


----------



## zuddler (Jun 27, 2007)

Last day with the km stripping it down to build a niner


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

I got this one for free from my neighbor as a rigid with gears. I just finished the conversion.










Total build cost: 19.67 for spacers, and 2 half links


----------



## explodingtaco (Jul 22, 2006)

yfdcap said:


> I have seen the light with the 29er. What a fun bike.
> 
> 2007 Med. Niner OneNine
> Industry Nine wheels
> ...


Awesome bike, any more pictures?


----------



## bgredjeep (Dec 25, 2006)

Here's my 96 Trek 7000. I've had it since new and its still going strong. I just converted it to SS to try things out and I'm having fun with it. I've got a Godspeed tensioner, 18t cog, and using the factory 32t middle chainring.


----------



## Juan Speeder (Jan 13, 2005)

fleanutz said:


> Clean...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ever think about setting the correct date on your camera?


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

Completed my winter beater bike build this evening (Zion 737ebb). Can't wait to try it out on the trails tomorrow. Heavy, but hopefully indestructable. I was able to use my old Bontrager Switchblade 26er fork since it could easily accomodate a 29er wheel.


----------



## yfdcap (Apr 25, 2007)

explodingtaco said:


> Awesome bike, any more pictures?


Thank you. I will be posting some next week after I get the Maguras on.


----------



## Spastook (Dec 19, 2007)

*Ted Wojick Single Speed*

Just finished this 2 weeks ago 21.25lbs. before the Brooks anchor.


----------



## One #$*&ing Gear (Jan 7, 2008)

*My Voodoo*

All the usual nice bling stuff on this build.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

One #$*&ing Gear said:


> All the usual nice bling stuff on this build.


Where do you find braces like that for your brakes?


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Just finished this 2 weeks ago 21.25lbs. before the Brooks anchor.


Holy Crap that Ted Wojcik is cool as hell!

How old is it? More details please!


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

nspace said:


> Completed my winter beater bike build this evening (Zion 737ebb). Can't wait to try it out on the trails tomorrow. Heavy, but hopefully indestructable. I was able to use my old Bontrager Switchblade 26er fork since it could easily accomodate a 29er wheel.


Great Looking Zion!!


----------



## Spastook (Dec 19, 2007)

*More on the Wojick*

It's a 1996. I was going to convert my 92 Merlin into a S.S. but the Wojick fork is so plush I decided to give it a try.


----------



## phxartboy (Jun 17, 2004)

I hate to brag, but it's awesome that I have the baddest singlespeed ever as I own the world's only dual drive full supension singlespeed.

Kneel down and worship her:


----------



## mpbspt (Jun 2, 2007)

Got this Ti sport frame for $350 on ebay and I chucked my dually and kept the parts and ditched the gears!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

phxartboy said:


> I hate to brag, but it's awesome that I have the baddest singlespeed ever as I own the world's only dual drive full supension singlespeed.
> 
> Kneel down and worship her:


My friend has one just like it, only with better parts. :yawn:


----------



## Chiro75 (Sep 23, 2006)

Nice picture of Tunnel Park. I just moved from Holland last year... your pictures make me miss it more!


----------



## HOG farmer (Jun 11, 2005)

My dog can beat up your dog.


----------



## stevereeneo (Jul 16, 2007)

*Invisible track-stand?*

I dig the invisible track-stand... how did you get the bike to stay like that?
S

Oh yeah, nice lookin' ride too!


----------



## mpbspt (Jun 2, 2007)

I like the flask


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

MMcG said:


> Great Looking Zion!!


Thanks!


----------



## Matty H (Aug 7, 2006)

Are there any real benefits from the dual drive? Or just the extra weight? It's cool, but a bit silly. But then, that is what we do here.


----------



## Treybiker (Jan 6, 2004)

stevereeneo said:


> I dig the invisible track-stand... how did you get the bike to stay like that?


He used a bunch of white bricks.


----------



## phxartboy (Jun 17, 2004)

Matty H said:


> It's cool, but a bit silly. But then, that is what we do here.


I've had some haters of this bike, but you nailed it.

No real benefits, just bling.

I did put on a carbon post to make up for the weight of the 2 half link chains.

:bluefrown: :cornut:


----------



## duotone (Dec 31, 2006)

Chiro75 said:


> Nice picture of Tunnel Park. I just moved from Holland last year... your pictures make me miss it more!


I was wondering if anyone would pick up on that :thumbsup:


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

This one makes me smile.....










Steve


----------



## Dms1818 (May 10, 2006)

*21# Moto*

These bikes get a bad rap because of the awful components they come with. So I just bought the frame and did a mid grade build. 
LX HT2
Salsa 34T
Salsa Shaft
Surly rear hub
CR 18'S
GT CroMo Frok
Zu Zu's
SD 5 Brakes
SD7 Levers
Eno 16T freewheel and a Surly front hub is next.
21# and an excellent climber. I'm impressed with the frame. Beefy drop outs and nice welds.
My first aluminum ride, it's a little rough though. A carbon seat post and bars should help that.


----------



## I-S (Jul 8, 2005)

nspace said:


> Completed my winter beater bike build this evening (Zion 737ebb). Can't wait to try it out on the trails tomorrow. Heavy, but hopefully indestructable. I was able to use my old Bontrager Switchblade 26er fork since it could easily accomodate a 29er wheel.


I have to say I'm not a huge fan of 29ers or rigids...

But THAT could REALLY change my mind. That's seriously tasty. Good job!:thumbsup:


----------



## TheSingleGuy (Mar 11, 2004)

Isaac Sibson said:


> I have to say I'm not a huge fan of 29ers or rigids...
> 
> But THAT could REALLY change my mind. That's seriously tasty. Good job!:thumbsup:


Yep, I gotta agree, budget bling at it's finest. Well done! Great photos also do it justice.

Right now they (Price Point or Jensen, I forget which) are practically giving that frame away too - now is the time to grab one to see what all the 29er hype is about...


----------



## None (Oct 31, 2005)

My Dorothy Badger out on a hooky ride. (photo pirated from from Stumpy)


----------



## tinercom (Feb 18, 2007)

*This is my 1st Singlespeed*

This is my Bianchi SOK 29er. I love it!:thumbsup:


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Somthing i threw together for commuting here in Christchurch :thumbsup: Perfect ratio and 'batman stealth like'


----------



## donskido (Nov 15, 2006)

*Pinoy Version of Handmade frame*


----------



## jncarpenter (Dec 20, 2003)

rensho said:


> Was wondering the same thing. Those are Boone cog and CR. That rear looks like a 22T, front a 32T.
> 
> Nice bike though. Does KOPS still work with that type of seat angle?


32 x 22 indeed. I don't like to push my bike & we have a ton of steep climbs around here...this gear setup allows me to ride them all :thumbsup:

Surprisingly, this setup nails KOPS perfectly for me (becuz I run the saddle 1.5-2" lower than typical XC height due to it being a dedicated SS). I have been very impressed with how much climbing in the saddle I have been able to do on this particular bike as well. The slack ST angle lets me run a long cockpit and front-center, while keeping the wheelbase to 42".


----------



## jncarpenter (Dec 20, 2003)

Feels_Good said:


> Wow/cool/very interesting. Can we have more pictures and some info on this bike please?
> 
> E


Sorry, I just noticed your post. Try the Wolfhound link in my signature for a very groovy ride :thumbsupas long as you're not on dial up ).


----------



## pahearn (Feb 17, 2006)

ilostmypassword said:


> Somthing i threw together for commuting here in Christchurch :thumbsup: Perfect ratio and 'batman stealth like'


...is your fork race not seated?!? What's up with that?


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Yeah - what's going on with that fork? ^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Mallanaga (Jun 30, 2007)

maybe he wanted the C-C longer? effectively, this would increase the head angle as well. /shrug. just a thought.


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

*My Mongoose*

95 Mongoose Alta frame
RS Dart 2 Fork
Cane Creek Headset
Bontrager Front Wheel
Stock rear wheel
Kenda Karma 2.2 Front
Conti Navigator Pro 2.0 Rear
Avid SD 7 Rear Brake/Speed Dial 7 Lever
Hayes MX2 Mech Front Brake & Lever
Stock Seat post
Bargain Bin seat
RaceFace Crank
Wellgo Pedals (usually)
KORE Stem
Oval Concepts Riser Bar
Sette Grips

Budget build that is a blast to ride


----------



## bigwheelboy_490 (Jan 2, 2003)

*My Misfit DiSSent*

simple, but fun.


----------



## lakerfan (Oct 13, 2006)

*My Ibis Szazbo SS*

Here is my new/old Ibis Szazbo SS. My Spec S-Works Epic SS had an early death due to a run in with a parking structure, I got the frame used on ebay. The seller was a little conservative with the description but the bike does ride well, maybe its the 5 inches of rear travel. Fortunately I was able to transfer most of my parts, except seatpost, clamp and stem.

Current build is:

Fox F100X fork 100mm
Middleburn UNO cranks
Phil Wood Ti BB
DT Swiss Champion wheelset
Avid SD SL V-brakes
Pauls love levers
Thomson stem 120 6 degree( inverted)
FSA XC190 bar
Spec. rival seat
no name seatpost
hope skewers, seatpost clamp
Roll-X tires
Torelli tubes 
Endless kick ass rear cog

I am running a 32:19 gear

For you SS purists, I do have and ride a fully rigid steel SS as well.

GO LAKERS!!!


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

lakerfan said:


> Here is my new/old Ibis Szazbo SS. My Spec S-Works Epic SS had an early death due to a run in with a parking structure, I got the frame used on ebay. The seller was a little conservative with the description but the bike does ride well, maybe its the 5 inches of rear travel. Fortunately I was able to transfer most of my parts, except seatpost, clamp and stem.
> 
> Current build is:
> 
> ...


Whoa, what a gem!! :thumbsup:


----------



## kjmurphy (Sep 15, 2007)

My new Monocog 29er singlespeed


----------



## massSCENE (Nov 19, 2007)

*my addition*

Evil DOC.

Save the flaming on the seat. I got a bigger comfier couch sattle now.


----------



## BrunoD (Aug 3, 2007)

*Muddy fox Sorcerer Mega*

Hi,

Here my second Singlespeed, a Muddy Fox Sorcerer Mega used to return to me to work&#8230;.any date of 1991 (Shimano LX) except the Schwalbe tires and city equipment.


----------



## big_sur (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## Eli-Ti (Sep 10, 2004)

*My first singlespeed*

Currently set up as a winter commuter. 
19" Voodoo Wanga in the snow.


----------



## Spidey-Lag (Sep 4, 2004)

*Indy Fab Steel Deluxe SS 29'er..... Finallly!*

After 2 long months of waiting!!! Built her up last night and took her for her first ride today! Fantastic!! :thumbsup:

Singlespeeds have officially taken over my stable....

Custom Lambo Pearl Orange paint shines nicely in the sunlight!


----------



## eyefloater (Apr 3, 2006)

big_sur said:


>


Just a suggestion: https://www.idsanyc.org/i/event/PRADASPANNERS.jpg


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

pahearn said:


> ...is your fork race not seated?!? What's up with that?


Might be a Kona suspension corrected 445mm fork. They simply set the crown race higher up the steerer and keep the fork lowers the same as in the 405mm version. Looks weird.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Aah Orancio Atlas, I like it!


----------



## mafia6 (Sep 30, 2005)

My barebones gt talera ss..


----------



## treestan (Jan 10, 2008)

Spidey-Lag-
That IF is one of the more beautiful bikes I've seen in a long time. Thanks for sharing.

Hows the ride?


----------



## big_sur (Apr 3, 2007)

thanks for the suggestion but i think i've already got enough tools


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

treestan said:


> Spidey-Lag-
> That IF is one of the more beautiful bikes I've seen in a long time. Thanks for sharing.


i agree, simple and sweet


----------



## toyota200x (Sep 9, 2005)

I love the look of the Muddy Fox.

Here is my second SS. It is currently being used as a snow bike/winter commuter. It was my first ever MTB. It was neglected for a while but now it is being loved again. The tensioner is 100% homemade and totally free.It works great.


----------



## BrunoD (Aug 3, 2007)

Your Outpost it's the twin of my GT Borrego :thumbsup:


----------



## dbo43867 (Aug 27, 2007)

Wow. I am completely jealous


----------



## EVERYUSERNAMEISTAKEN (Apr 20, 2007)

My 07 Unit 2-9


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

mafia6 said:


> My barebones gt talera ss..


Just how a mtb should be- used and dirty! We don't see enough of 'these' types in here....

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## massSCENE (Nov 19, 2007)

i like big spurs setup. (clydesdale are we??) need a step ladder for that seat or what????


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

pahearn said:


> ...is your fork race not seated?!? What's up with that?


Everyone says that  Its a Kona P2 fork and its how it shipped.... corrected for 100mm fork.

No one else i've spoken to has ever seen a P2 fork like it... very odd!


----------



## mafia6 (Sep 30, 2005)

ilostmypassword said:


> Just how a mtb should be- used and dirty! We don't see enough of 'these' types in here....
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


good thing about it being SS...the mud doesnt crap the drivetrain. All my gearie mates had trouble with their gears.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

*Mountain Cycle Moho STS SS*

Mountain Cycle Moho Soft Tail Traction System set up as a SS.


----------



## Mallanaga (Jun 30, 2007)

wow... cool bike.

how is it a soft tail though? i'm not seeing it. that shape is hot though. the red accents are killer.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Mallanaga said:


> wow... cool bike.
> 
> how is it a soft tail though? i'm not seeing it. that shape is hot though. the red accents are killer.


After riding FS most of the time, it takes a little time to get used to it. You can feel it work compared to a Rumble HT. It's just enough to take the edge off, but it accelerates really well. It's a very nice riding frame for XC.


----------



## Mallanaga (Jun 30, 2007)

huh... very very cool.

nice day over where you're at, eh?

it's fookin cold here. 13F


----------



## bui (Mar 16, 2007)




----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Mallanaga said:


> huh... very very cool.
> 
> nice day over where you're at, eh?
> 
> it's fookin cold here. 13F


It's about 65 here in So Cal!!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Iv'e been seeing those colored chains around. What kind are they?


----------



## bui (Mar 16, 2007)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Iv'e been seeing those colored chains around. What kind are they?


Mine's a KMC Z410.


----------



## singlesteel (Dec 19, 2007)

*My Rockhopper 29er Single Speed*

Took off the cass, der.s, shifters, crank and installed

-LX hollow-tech crankset with external BB
-Spot chainring 34t
-Surly singlespeed space kit
-Surly 19t steel cog

Currently getting back on the 26 inch wheels, building up a surly 1x1


----------



## duotone (Dec 31, 2006)

Nice! That epic looks freek'n heavy with all that "STUFF"


----------



## singlesteel (Dec 19, 2007)

yeah shes a little hefty, but hey the epic was the first FS bike to ever win the national mnt bike XC championship (not that one the S-Works) so comparing FS bikes shes not too shabby


----------



## singlesteel (Dec 19, 2007)

check out the link in duotone's signature

very cool builds!

props bud


----------



## singlestoph (Jan 7, 2005)

mine (one of)


----------



## Mallanaga (Jun 30, 2007)

what fork is that... singlestoph?

nice bike!


----------



## singlestoph (Jan 7, 2005)

Pace RC 31 in 420mm

s


----------



## mafia6 (Sep 30, 2005)

i see u have the nobby nics reversed....how isit? i found it horrible in its default direction...i reversed it and it was alot better.


----------



## duotone (Dec 31, 2006)

singlesteel said:


> check out the link in duotone's signature
> 
> very cool builds!
> 
> props bud


Thank you singlesteel!:thumbsup:


----------



## Treybiker (Jan 6, 2004)

Nice Serotta! Here's mine. 1991 Steel T'Max


----------



## grundy (Jan 12, 2004)

been riding this in various guises for 5 years. it's scheduled for decommission, to be replaced by a soul cycles hooligan. I'm looking forward to front and rear discs.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

grundy said:


> been riding this in various guises for 5 years. it's scheduled for decommission, to be replaced by a soul cycles hooligan. I'm looking forward to front and rear discs.


If bikes could tell a story  Nice ride :thumbsup:


----------



## rickytan (Feb 8, 2007)

Here's mine:

Whyte 19 SS


















Cotic Roadrat


















Whyte is built up light but with solid kit, weighing around 18lbs - frame can be run SS or geared by changing the dropout. Decided to set it up SS for winter, with rigid forks - first ride with singlespeed setup this weekend.

Cotic is my daily commuter, steel framed UK bike - really comfortable to ride. You can run these geared or singlespeed too, but mine is setup for daily riding.


----------



## stevereeneo (Jul 16, 2007)

Nice rides - very sharp looking commuter... Interesting place for the disc tabs on the Cotic - the FRONT on the fork ... I've not seen that before. 
S


----------



## rickytan (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah the disc mount is pretty unusual. I think that you are limited to running 160mm discs up front, but it allows discs and full length mudguards - at least I think thats the idea behind it. Really nice as a commuter. Have had it for a year now, so its not quite so clean as in the photo but still rides the same.


----------



## stevereeneo (Jul 16, 2007)

Interesting ... I guess since I've never tried to put mud guards on any of my disc bikes and so I didn't know it would be a problem. It certainly makes sense ... a clean shot from the bottom of the fender to the bottom of the fork. It's always nice to see something a little different.

A clean bike is only good for this forum and for bike shows (which both have their place...) Mud/dirt is an indication of usefulness and/or the rider's enjoyment as long as everything ticks over smoothly. 

Once again sharp looking rides!
S


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

stevereeneo said:


> Nice rides - very sharp looking commuter... Interesting place for the disc tabs on the Cotic - the FRONT on the fork ... I've not seen that before.
> S


It looks like the steerer tube was put on 180 degrees backwards, So the fork was put on backwards.


----------



## REDGT (May 24, 2007)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> It looks like the steerer tube was put on 180 degrees backwards, So the fork was put on backwards.


Umm I thought all forks with disc tabs had them on the left side not the right.
So i would agree that the fork is on backwards


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

REDGT said:


> Umm I thought all forks with disc tabs had them on the left side not the right.
> So i would agree that the fork is on backwards


Check out what Cotic has to say about designing this fork. http://www.cotic.co.uk/geek/ (second article down). rickytan was right


----------



## stevereeneo (Jul 16, 2007)

*They are not backwards...*

The fork is not backwards... :madman: it was intentionally designed that way :idea: take a minute and look here

These look like very nice frames ... simple, durable and well thought out. I wonder what they'd be in US dollars...

S


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

boomn said:


> Check out what Cotic has to say about designing this fork. http://www.cotic.co.uk/geek/ (second article down). rickytan was right


A solution to a problem that does not exist!


----------



## Marshall Willanholly (Jan 27, 2004)

My new Black Cat 29er.


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

Clean lookin' bike...


----------



## cbharping (Mar 22, 2004)

Here's MY new Black Cat SS to add!


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

Love those Black Cat Dropouts!


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

i reeeaally like that curved seat tube black cat! beautiful bike. the second one is nice too, but i'm just a big fan of curvey seat tubes.


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

Seriously nice bikes!


----------



## cocheese (Jan 12, 2004)

coachjon said:


> Love those Black Cat Dropouts!


Me too! I've never seen that style before. It looks like more of a swinger than a slider. I had some sliders on a bike but they came loose twice and it left me with little confidence in their ability to stay tight. I know many have never had any issues with them, so mabe I got a bad set or the bike had some issues?


----------



## arcdesigns (Jul 24, 2007)

*Hybrid*

Here is my Hybrid.


----------



## PutAwayWet (Jul 6, 2004)

I finally finished my Gunnar Rockhound conversion. I never really noticed how soft the rear triangle was until I converted to SS and stuck a tire with tight clearances back there


----------



## Roc (May 9, 2006)

*Stunning!*

That bike is stunning! absolutely gorgeous it's so clean, perfect.

thanks for sharing


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

arcdesigns said:


> Here is my Hybrid.


Now, that is different :thumbsup: 
What exactly is it?


----------



## PutAwayWet (Jul 6, 2004)

Roc said:


> That bike is stunning! absolutely gorgeous it's so clean, perfect.
> 
> thanks for sharing


Thanks! (hoping you were talking about mine ) It might be clean in the clutter sense, but I've never been one for overly washing or caring for nice paint jobs :nonod: My next bike will be powder coated, I hope...


----------



## dashSC (Jan 27, 2008)

I think I hate all of you guys.  Silly people with nice bikes.


----------



## arcdesigns (Jul 24, 2007)

perttime said:


> Now, that is different :thumbsup:
> What exactly is it?


It's a 4.5 lb aluminum cruiser frame made by Giant a few years ago called quite rightly "Simple".


----------



## minus9 (Oct 7, 2005)

And, I suppose you could count a fixed gear, too...


----------



## Mallanaga (Jun 30, 2007)

trials bikes look so cool...

i'm sitting here thinking. and it'd be possible to make one more stickish. as in, make the frame out of a single tube, say 4 diameter or something. that'd be sick looking.


----------



## minus9 (Oct 7, 2005)

I have done a lot of SS/fixed conversions, too. This one was painted with a granite finish and was using Jones H-Bars.


----------



## David H. (Dec 28, 2005)

Here is my 19.5 pound 05' Kona Cinder Cone SS 69er:


----------



## ChuckUni (Feb 1, 2006)

The Retrotec has been posted in the 29er forum but this is a pic I didn't post before. Taken when I just finished building it. The Raleigh is single speed (fixed) but skinny tire. Still fun though.

ENO everything....


----------



## phxartboy (Jun 17, 2004)

ChuckUni said:


> The Retrotec has been posted in the 29er forum but this is a pic I didn't post before. Taken when I just finished building it. The Raleigh is single speed (fixed) but skinny tire. Still fun though.
> 
> ENO everything....


Great shots.


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

Love that Retrotec, so classy.


----------



## Mallanaga (Jun 30, 2007)

seriously... gonna need me one of those before i give up the ghost.


----------



## olganga (Nov 25, 2004)

Honestly thought I'd posted mine earlier, but here goes.

Seven Verve EBB 2004
Kelly steel fork
CK/DT EX 5.1 D wheels
Thomson
Mono Mini


----------



## Ptor (Jan 29, 2004)

olganga said:


> Honestly thought I'd posted mine earlier


Any Seven is worth posting at least twice! I like Ti frame/Steel fork combos -- there's something about that combination that just rides right...


----------



## spreadlight (Jan 5, 2007)




----------



## Mallanaga (Jun 30, 2007)

spreadlight said:


>


fail...


----------



## olganga (Nov 25, 2004)

PeT said:


> Any Seven is worth posting at least twice! I like Ti frame/Steel fork combos -- there's something about that combination that just rides right...


Thanks PeT.

The fork is great, the frame was built around a RS Reba 100 mm, but a friend had the Kelly lying around so I tried it with a Ventana 7mm crown race. See the gap betwen the head tube and the fork. It worked and I gave the fork a new, good, home.


----------



## Canoeman (Mar 7, 2006)

*Monkey*

Monkey with Big Apples


----------



## markito200 (Aug 27, 2007)

*my ss commuter/mtb*

in commuter trim. 36/12 

From bike pictures


----------



## stevereeneo (Jul 16, 2007)

Sha-Wing!!!!! That's a mighty flash commuter! I trust you have a safe place to leave it while at work... 

S


----------



## markito200 (Aug 27, 2007)

stevereeneo said:


> Sha-Wing!!!!! That's a mighty flash commuter! I trust you have a safe place to leave it while at work...
> 
> S


Lol I have access to a very safe place inside a large cage. To take my bike they must take the 30 ton cage. it is a fast little thing!


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

Nice Salsa, I noticed your Hadley's don't have those wide spacers like the ones that came with mine.


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

Marshall Willanholly said:


> My new Black Cat 29er.


Nice build, I really like your bikeand this was my first time seeing a black cat before. Looks very nicely built and the black ring w/ silver arms on the ENO crankset with the silver stem and seatpost is a nice touch


----------



## pooka (Jul 16, 2006)

Here is my beloved rig.









An old Rob Stowe Frame with Paragon track ends brazed in and those awesome Kelly ridid forks mentioned above. The geo is good for xc racing as well as for some gnarly freeride stuff ;-)


----------



## mattKHS (Jul 10, 2005)

how are those H-bars on climbs and descents?


----------



## pooka (Jul 16, 2006)

mattKHS said:


> how are those H-bars on climbs and descents?


I expect them to be great, but you better ask someone else. I mounted mine 3 days ago and managed to crash my ankle yesterday while bouldering, so; no appropriate testing in nearest future I guess

My first impression while cruising ´round the blocks were: same xc abilities like the former flatbar, but more freeride potential. Manuals and such stuff are much are easier in the rear hand position.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

pooka said:


> Here is my beloved rig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that Rob Stowe is awesome! Can you send me more photos of it to [email protected]

Thanks!!

Mark


----------



## Dubtastic (Dec 4, 2005)

I'm thinking of building one up shortly. Debating the 1x1 or the Ventana El Toro. Any suggestions anyone?


----------



## mattKHS (Jul 10, 2005)

Thanks for the h-bar notes. 


Dubtastic, If the price isnt an issue, id go with the Ventana. I think the 1x1 is cheaper cro-moly steel. Maybe im wrong though. If not, I'd presume the ventana would be lighter and handle a bit better depending on geometry. 

Although I do dig the shorter rear chain stays of the 1x1.


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

I rode a Ventana 1x1 last year on a test ride. It felt nice and was really light, but it was too expensive for me, not really into paying that much for analuminum hardtail no matter where it is welded. It had a suspension fork on there so I'm not sure about it with a rigid fork. I'm not a fan of the EBB much so I ruled it out as an option. Still, really nice bike. 

I have a 1x1 now and love it. Much cheaper and yeah, there is obviously a bit of a weight penalty with it. I ended up just lightening the load with lots of nice light parts. 1x1 is definitely more versatile if you ever want to put on fenders, racks, want more mud clearance, or use huge tires etc, something to consider. If a leightweight bike is your game, 1x1 is probably not the best choice.


----------



## Dubtastic (Dec 4, 2005)

mattKHS said:


> Thanks for the h-bar notes.
> 
> Dubtastic, If the price isnt an issue, id go with the Ventana. I think the 1x1 is cheaper cro-moly steel. Maybe im wrong though. If not, I'd presume the ventana would be lighter and handle a bit better depending on geometry.
> 
> Although I do dig the shorter rear chain stays of the 1x1.


Yeah, I think I may be leaning towards the Ventana. Thanks :thumbsup: If I had the money I'd be looking at a Moots 29er.


----------



## markw1970 (Oct 8, 2007)

*My Brand-X frame - can't beat cheap bits!*

Here's mine. Built out of spare parts laying around and a singlespeed kit. Hope you like the Magura brakes and the Pace forks - I can lock them out so that it has no bounce... Almost old skool (I'm too fragile for rigid forks 100% of the time!) :0)


----------



## Matty H (Aug 7, 2006)

Wish I had all that kicking around in my parts bin.


----------



## joeywv (Dec 14, 2004)

*Vicious x 2*

Mine and my wifeys vicious cycles monoliths in few different configurations. Our favorite bikes of all time!!!!

JOEY

ridealotwv.blogspot.com


----------



## Dubtastic (Dec 4, 2005)

nspace said:


> I rode a Ventana 1x1 last year on a test ride. It felt nice and was really light, but it was too expensive for me, not really into paying that much for analuminum hardtail no matter where it is welded. It had a suspension fork on there so I'm not sure about it with a rigid fork. I'm not a fan of the EBB much so I ruled it out as an option. Still, really nice bike.
> 
> I have a 1x1 now and love it. Much cheaper and yeah, there is obviously a bit of a weight penalty with it. I ended up just lightening the load with lots of nice light parts. 1x1 is definitely more versatile if you ever want to put on fenders, racks, want more mud clearance, or use huge tires etc, something to consider. If a leightweight bike is your game, 1x1 is probably not the best choice.


How much is the Ventana? I agree, paying too much for an aluminum hardtail may not be the best decision. I'm not too concerned with a small weight penalty.


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

nspace said:


> I rode a Ventana 1x1 last year on a test ride. It felt nice and was really light, but it was too expensive for me, not really into paying that much for analuminum hardtail no matter where it is welded. It had a suspension fork on there so I'm not sure about it with a rigid fork. I'm not a fan of the EBB much so I ruled it out as an option. Still, really nice bike.
> 
> I have a 1x1 now and love it. Much cheaper and yeah, there is obviously a bit of a weight penalty with it. I ended up just lightening the load with lots of nice light parts. 1x1 is definitely more versatile if you ever want to put on fenders, racks, want more mud clearance, or use huge tires etc, something to consider. If a leightweight bike is your game, 1x1 is probably not the best choice.


what no misfit plug???  your new ride is one of the nicest lookin rides on here!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

markito200 said:


> in commuter trim. 36/12
> 
> From bike pictures


That is super cool! And it looks like it would be a blast to ride on the street! Great color combination.


----------



## pao_168 (Jan 15, 2008)

Here's my SuperSweet ride  built it up so i can make used of the frame, it came out to be my favorite


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

pao_168 said:


> Here's my SuperSweet ride  built it up so i can make used of the frame, it came out to be favorite


Whatever that fork is, I like it :thumbsup:


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

Was just about to post the same thing about the fork.


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

coachjon said:


> what no misfit plug???  your new ride is one of the nicest lookin rides on here!


Thanks for the comment! I have ridden Misfits before and they have been great, but as for MY misfit, I cannot comment until I ride it (and when I do, a detailed ride report will follow  ). I'm waiting for nicer weather so I have been using my Zion for the ugly part of the year. It is so hard not to ride it though!

I was just keeping my response focused on the two mentioned bikes. I like the sliders better than EBB/Trackends and the Misfit is quite affordable, so in that respect I'd definitely recommend it!

The El Toro is about $1050 usd for the frame only.


----------



## eyefloater (Apr 3, 2006)

Motobecane Townie:




























More here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/shapelike/sets/72157603839012784/

* * *

Bonus "Snow Jump Session" Photos:


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

*too much time in my hands*

:thumbsup: nice bike shot pao_168, one minor advice is to align the chainring notch to your crank arm.

like playing ispy, there are few things that tell me that the shot location is the philippines: the standard cinder block, green garden hose you used as a sleeve on your bike stand (i know, that hose have thousand of uses other than watering), papaya tree grown in the backyard, blue colored gravel, small opening on the wall (neighbor's bathroom).










nice bike :thumbsup:


----------



## grundy (Jan 12, 2004)

almost ready for a test ride. my lockring tool isn't deep enough to torque the rear rotor, need to swing by a friend's house and get 'er done. can't wait to get it out on the dirt!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

eyefloater said:


> Motobecane Townie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jumping in slippery ice and snow with no helmet! Nice!


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

GT peace. 

Ebay frame. 

$500 total build.

Since been in for powder coat, I'll post the new look when I get to taking some shots.


----------



## eyefloater (Apr 3, 2006)

Shawn, no need to take a shot at the posting. It wasn't exactly a massive hit and 8" of snow + long grass underneath makes for a pretty fun landing. Anyway, helmet safety ... so on and so forth. Will do next time.


----------



## eyefloater (Apr 3, 2006)

Doh, double-post.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

eyefloater said:


> Shawn, no need to take a shot at the posting. It wasn't exactly a massive hit and 8" of snow + long grass underneath makes for a pretty fun landing. Anyway, helmet safety ... so on and so forth. Will do next time.


Right on! :thumbsup:


----------



## pao_168 (Jan 15, 2008)

you' ve got it!:thumbsup:



fishcreek said:


> :thumbsup: nice bike shot pao_168, one minor advice is to align the chainring notch to your crank arm.
> 
> like playing ispy, there are few things that tell me that the shot location is the philippines: the standard cinder block, green garden hose you used as a sleeve on your bike stand (i know, that hose have thousand of uses other than watering), papaya tree grown in the backyard, blue colored gravel, small opening on the wall (neighbor's bathroom).
> 
> ...


----------



## jmjones (Feb 24, 2006)

*SS coffee hauler*

Here is my finished winter project, to be used to haul that cup of coffee and myself to the bike shop on Saturday mornings to shoot the breeze with the guys:

It began as a Schwinn Varsity. the frame dates to October '69. All parts are original except for NOS spokes that I rebuilt the wheels with and NOS Weinmann brake levers and new cables and housings.

I bead blasted the frame, ground off all cable guides except the rear brake. hand sanded , polished and clear coated.

the tires are club roost cross terra 27 x 1 3/8

Cup and holder is by soma fabrications


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

grundy said:


> almost ready for a test ride. my lockring tool isn't deep enough to torque the rear rotor, need to swing by a friend's house and get 'er done. can't wait to get it out on the dirt!


I like the creative photo segue from old to new. :thumbsup:


----------



## auditunerb5 (Dec 29, 2006)

*New bike has me stoked!*

But the weather is keeping me on the pavement :madman:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

*MC Rumble SS*

Im really wanting to build a commuter like the white Diamondback with the red rims!


----------



## eyefloater (Apr 3, 2006)

auditunerb5 said:


> But the weather is keeping me on the pavement :madman:


Looks great! Did you spring for the singlespeed rear hub or go with the regular one?


----------



## mattKHS (Jul 10, 2005)

nspace said:


> I rode a Ventana 1x1 last year on a test ride. It felt nice and was really light, but it was too expensive for me, not really into paying that much for analuminum hardtail no matter where it is welded. .


Yeah, I cant whine about weight either. I have a cheap 04 monocog, with a dart 3 fork and hodge podge parts. Its like a 26lb bike. But thats okay, I still love riding it.


----------



## auditunerb5 (Dec 29, 2006)

> Looks great! Did you spring for the singlespeed rear hub or go with the regular one?


Standard hub on the rear.


----------



## 1x1_Speed_Craig (Jan 14, 2004)

Steelman Eurocross (road tires in pic, but I run 'cross tires all the time now)









Soulcraft Plowboy









The bike that started it all (now my Winter SS):









Craig


----------



## toyota200x (Sep 9, 2005)

I love the red cannondale.


----------



## manida (Feb 5, 2008)

*1994 Bridgestone MB1*

delete


----------



## Molasses (Aug 12, 2004)

*The bike that started it all...*

It will always have have a special place in my heart...


----------



## yules (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## juansolo (Dec 23, 2005)

It's gone through some changes but here is my Soul Cycles Hooligan as of late summer last year...










I'll take a newer photo to replace this one shortly.


----------



## senior salsa (Feb 1, 2006)

*My New Fovorite Bike*


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

is that the 631 frame??


----------



## FerrouSS (Oct 24, 2007)

*Fisher Ferrous*

My SS...../Users/Sarah/Desktop/th_DSC00711.jpg/Users/Sarah/Desktop/th_DSC00710.jpg


----------



## FerrouSS (Oct 24, 2007)

My SS....


----------



## Wiggles_dad (Jan 19, 2008)

I really like your bike. I have a Fisher Cronus that I just converted to SS, and my next frame will probably be a Ferrous. What kind of fork do you have on that bike?


----------



## FerrouSS (Oct 24, 2007)

A salsa cro-moto grande. It's light and flexes just enough. Might get a vanilla fork though:thumbsup:


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

My Black Sheep 26" SS. Its a gear frame with R Dr hanger running a white ENO hub. Great handling bike.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

just finished rebuilding it as my snow monster, i call it my kung fu gorilla.


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

sean salach said:


> just finished rebuilding it as my snow monster, i call it my kung fu gorilla.


i like that nickname for your ride

how wide are those fatties?


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

3", i could fit wider in the fork, but not in the chainstays.


----------



## LostBoyScout (Feb 7, 2008)

Here is my recently stolen Chameleon SS... I've quit work and gone back to school full time so no money to replace it right now either 










Thinking of picking up a Zion 737 frame..


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

sean salach said:


> 3", i could fit wider in the fork, but not in the chainstays.


what are they?


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

duro wildlife/leopard. you can get them through unicycle mailorder places.


----------



## jeng (Aug 12, 2005)

*Single speeder upgraded...*

So, since I have recently converted my single speed to a 27 speed and am loving it and since I am the creator of this Thread, I herby call an end to it. Read it and weep. 27 gears and all...


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

LostBoyScout said:


> Here is my recently stolen Chameleon SS... I've quit work and gone back to school full time so no money to replace it right now either
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:devil: :madmax: May, whoever stole your bike, die while riding it, without hurting your bike!!:madmax: :devil:


----------



## rox_clymer (Apr 6, 2007)

Im Inbred, right at 24 lb.


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

jenglish23 said:


> So, since I have recently converted my single speed to a 27 speed and am loving it and since I am the creator of this Thread, I herby call an end to it. Read it and weep. 27 gears and all...


lol


----------



## juansolo (Dec 23, 2005)

juansolo said:


> It's gone through some changes but here is my Soul Cycles Hooligan as of late summer last year...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Went for a ride today...here's some updated pics...

Fork set at 130mm









Fork set at 90mm


----------



## Gapp (Jun 7, 2007)

Here's my POS:


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

Gapp said:


> Here's my POS:


soooooo what is your "nice bike" carbon laced with gold leaf and XTR concept stuff? 

Your I9 Wheels cost more than my whole bike


----------



## ost (Oct 22, 2007)

jenglish23 said:


> So, since I have recently converted my single speed to a 27 speed and am loving it and since I am the creator of this Thread, I herby call an end to it. Read it and weep. 27 gears and all...


lame


----------



## bstrick (Nov 12, 2005)

I think there might be another forum in your future.... get out!rft:


----------



## singlestoph (Jan 7, 2005)

This one?

like it


----------



## BignOld (Feb 10, 2008)

Nice bike... I just finished a SS conversion on a late 1980's early 90's Specialized Hardrock. The antithesis of anything expensive. I spent less than $50 on the whole thing, and love it for what it is, but it is not something I can ride everyday and every place.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

nice bike stoph! fellow hs-33 lover here. if you're looking for brown grips in the future, check out the 'chocolate' model from spank, a uk company. they're lock-ons almost identical to 0d1 ruffians, but they don't develop play over time. really comfy, a nice brown with gold colored clamps.


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

jenglish23 said:


> So, since I have recently converted my single speed to a 27 speed and am loving it and since I am the creator of this Thread, I herby call an end to it. Read it and weep. 27 gears and all...


I'm afraid it has a life of it's own now J.

You may have started the thread, but it's all grown up now.

It's not daddy's little girl anymore.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

refreshinglygood said:


> I'm afraid it has a life of it's own now J.
> 
> You may have started the thread, but it's all grown up now.
> 
> It's not daddy's little girl anymore.


Oh its' still daddy's little girl. But now it's mature enough for all of us to bang the crap out of it!! :thumbsup:


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Oh its' still daddy's little girl. But now it's mature enough for all of us to bang the crap out of it!! :thumbsup:


All of us????????  :yikes: :yikes:

And the banjo music fades in!!!!!!


----------



## Gapp (Jun 7, 2007)

hehehehe...

:rockon: .


----------



## Esqo (Dec 25, 2007)

Cross-post from the 29'er forum, but here's my '08 Monocog in all of her 17" of glory. Upgraded with Titec Jones Bar on Thompson stem and M647 pedals.


----------



## singlestoph (Jan 7, 2005)

thanks

maybe i will buy those lock ons

i've took this from that bike

when i got some leather grips for that bike










i think the rubber brown ones are maybe not so comfortable i think i've felt the handlebar thru them maybe because of the grooves they have

,,,,

s


----------



## knuckledragger (Jan 16, 2008)

*knuckledragger's inbred...just another black bike*

New powder coat and decals for my On One Inbred 26er and Marzocchi fork. I know they're crappy pics. I either need a new camera or need to learn to use the one I have.


----------



## Calvissimo (Oct 7, 2007)

jenglish23 said:


> So, since I have recently converted my single speed to a 27 speed and am loving it and since I am the creator of this Thread, I herby call an end to it. Read it and weep. 27 gears and all...


Too late, Doctor...it's ALIVE...


----------



## LetsGoOutside (Sep 4, 2005)

My Monocog. Total investment so far $300, and it's my most ridden bike at the moment.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

LetsGoOutside said:


> My Monocog. Total investment so far $300, and it's my most ridden bike at the moment.


Plus ~$35.00 for your new tomicog?


----------



## robotkiller (Jan 20, 2004)

I've had this bike for a couple of years and converted it out of sheer curiosity. Never going back.....

If any Florida riders are out there - what gearing are you using?


----------



## bulldognz (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## LetsGoOutside (Sep 4, 2005)

slocaus said:


> Plus ~$35.00 for your new tomicog?


As soon as money starts sticking around long enough for me to stop reconfiguring all of my bikes from my parts bins.


----------



## manida (Feb 5, 2008)

*1994 MB1--bmx style*

1994 MB1--bmx style


----------



## oldskoolgiant (Mar 1, 2007)

*The Green Machine*

My first shot at this. Conversion of my '95 Giant ATX870. Actually put it out there already, but this thread seems to want another look.

Actually just getting in from a cold frozen night ride on her and cranking up the Wilco simulcast on WXRT Chicago. So solid.


----------



## oldskoolgiant (Mar 1, 2007)

Hey Gapp, Nice Niner. Looks like it came at the expense of the Chevy though. Good work.


----------



## bigkeith (Sep 7, 2004)

*I took the gears off*

After one ride, my legs want the gears back but the Jarhead in me will not let me give up. Its gonna be a long riding season.....


----------



## kistenjoe (Feb 18, 2008)

This is my almost finished 1x1. I will buy another crank and Wheels as soon as I got some spare money.


----------



## bgredjeep (Dec 25, 2006)

Just got back from the bike shop and this followed me home.



















and just so my old Trek still feels some love I'll add it here too. I'll still ride it from time to time and it will be a loaner to get my little brother out on the trails.


----------



## Krankensteine (Feb 3, 2008)

*Monument Cylces SS*

Finally got my build finished. Mostly build with parts I had laying around. Couldn't see having the boone rings laying around with no bike so this is what I came up with:

Frame....................Monument Cycles Buckhorn medium
Fork.......................Fox Talas RLC older 80-125mm
Wheels..................FSA XC-300
Tires......................front WTB Weirwolf back WTB Mutano Raptor
Crank.....................ENO 175mm
BB.........................Phil Wood
Front ring................Boone 34t
Cog........................Boone 20t
Chain.....................SRAM PC951
Brakes...................Hayes HFX9 Carbon with braided lines
Pedals...................Crank Brothers Candy SL
Seatpost................Pazzaz 27.2
Seatpost Collar.......Hope QR
Saddle...................WTB RocketV SLT
Stem.....................Thomson 120mm 10 degree
Headset.................Chris King
Handlebar...............FSA Carbon DH
Grips.....................ODI Rogue

Total Bike Weight: 23 lbs

Heavy tubeless tires with lots of Stan's in them. I've ruined too many light tires in areas I ride. Lots of sharp rocks and thorns.


----------



## yoginasser (Sep 14, 2006)

*Black Sheep Dream Bike Play*









Just got her the other day and I'm having a blast

Frame,fork,stem,seatpost and handlebars are all titanium and fabricated by James at Black Sheep.
Hubs......................Tune siglespeeder D (modded with Hadley internals) + Mig 70 ,both with HC bearings.
Skewers.................Hublox
Rims......................Velocity 24" Aeroheat
Rim tape................Rox
Spokes..................DT Swiss Competition
Nipples..................DT Swiss aluminum
Tires......................Schwalbe Table Top 24X2.25
Tubes....................Slime
Crank.....................Tune Bigfoot 172.5mm
BB.........................Tune AC38
Front ring................Actiontec Ti 36t
Cog........................Chris King steel 13t
Chain.....................Rohloff S-L-T 99
Rear brake..............Hope mono mini pro with Hope steel braided hydro-line.
Pedals...................Gusset slim jim mags
Saddle...................Persons Majestic donor saddle with all hardware replaced with custom titanium bits from Black Sheep.
Headset.................Cane Creek 110
Grips.....................Ame BMX
Badges.................Jen Green

Weight:18lbs

More about Play at this thread http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=384246


----------



## Matty H (Aug 7, 2006)

That's the bloody nicest BMX cruiser ever.


----------



## Mallanaga (Jun 30, 2007)

seriously... i want one real bad. too bad i'd never fit on a BMX style bike. damn my 6-4ness. 

maybe i'll have a 29in bmx built up for me some day... =P


----------



## yoginasser (Sep 14, 2006)

Mallanaga said:


> seriously... i want one real bad. too bad i'd never fit on a BMX style bike. damn my 6-4ness.
> 
> maybe i'll have a 29in bmx built up for me some day... =P


Matty H:Thank you.
Mallanaga:Luckily that's where your wrong:thumbsup: Play is an adult BMX,as pictured it already sports a 24.5" top tube.If the seat tube were not curved towards the the rear then that frame can easily take 29er wheel.I would however raise the bottom bracket height to make it ideal for being a 29er;that's an easy modification though.That's the beauty of it,you don't have to be a teenager to enjoy great BMX


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

*Soul Cycles Dillinger 29er*

This 29er from Soul Cycles will be tested and reviewed for the 29er forum at www.ridemonkey.com

Here are a couple of quick pics:


----------



## papajoe (Nov 20, 2005)

it's kinda finished:


----------



## manida (Feb 5, 2008)

this is kinda different than what we're used to seeing on here....but here's mine


----------



## Scott_in_Jersey (Apr 29, 2004)

Marin Bear Valley 2X Butted 4130 Frankensingle, completed yesterday.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## donfelipe06 (Feb 22, 2008)

Hello I am new on this forum I read you from europe

Just my single with an old frame ( 1950 )


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

*change is good*

Started of as a plain old Peace. Had the frame powder coated, had some extra lugs welded to the ebb shell, and then changed it out for a voodoo wanga.


----------



## bla bla (Feb 27, 2008)

*old school singles*

here be mines... a 1987 yeti fro and a 1972 ross with a wheel set built on specialized mtb hubs from a 86 stumjumper and suntour xc pedals.


----------



## Treybiker (Jan 6, 2004)

bla bla said:


> here be mines... a 1987 yeti fro and a 1972 ross with a wheel set built on specialized mtb hubs from a 86 stumjumper and suntour xc pedals.


Cool cranks on the FRO


----------



## mjcort27 (Sep 19, 2005)

*My SIngle Speed*










Santa Cruz Chameleon 2007
SS ENO Cranks 32T
ENO Freewheel 19T
Shimano 08 Disc Brakes and Levers
ENO HUB Rear,
Surly Tugnutt not shown.
CK Front HUB
CK Headset
Easton XC Handlebar
XC717 Mavic Disc Rims
DT Swiss Stainless Steel Spokes Silver


----------



## louen (Feb 16, 2007)

*Gary Fisher S.S.*

Had this Gary Fisher since 1994, finally pulled her out of the basement and converted to S.S.


----------



## Matty H (Aug 7, 2006)

Ahah! Smoke & Dart. Classic tires if ever there were.


----------



## Christopher_CK (Feb 21, 2008)

...


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

That Yeti is just so .......mmm,cant find a word but i would love a singlespeed like that .


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

I call it olde skool kool! :thumbsup:


----------



## Christopher_CK (Feb 21, 2008)

How do you like the handlebars? are you still using them?


----------



## topfuel98 (Sep 27, 2007)

[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

switch blade xlite fork
ec 70 handlebar
ritchey 4 axis stem
king headset
hope brakes
st lite barends
bontrager xlite wheels
custom cranks
American classic bb
salsa 32t front ring
niner 20t cog
specialized phenom sl saddle
kcnc seatpost
bontrager acx tires
candy pedals
all alum and ti fasteners
bontrager water cages
singulator with ti pin,
19.9lbs


----------



## Scott_in_Jersey (Apr 29, 2004)

Here's my Soma 4one5 (area code for San Fran). Reynold 631, Syncros Revolution 177.25 cranks, [email protected] 2.25 rubber & Ultimate levers, Nashbar fork & rear hub, Avid BB7s.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## louen (Feb 16, 2007)

*smoke and dart*

Yeah thought the classic smoke and dart combo went with the nukeproof and bullseye hubs!
Now if I could find those Tioga Psycho II's I'd be set!


----------



## bla bla (Feb 27, 2008)

*thanks*



LIFECYCLE said:


> That Yeti is just so .......mmm,cant find a word but i would love a singlespeed like that .


 The 184mm Bullseye cranks i bought same time as the frame. i love that bike...But it is so overbuilt and stiff that a long downhill will put one into physical therapy. i had a Matt chester UtlilTiMan for a time. that was the baddddest asrsss SS ever i rode....But me and the Yeti we got a special relationship. just rebuilt it recently and wanted to stay with the old skoool theme iwth the cranks..canti's and the big moto style levers...even have the original custom IRD seatpost, back then a 300mm post was a custom order item. Oh...and the stem is Tioga T-bone, heheheh. Must be what it's like to cruise around on friday night in 69 camaro.


----------



## Matty H (Aug 7, 2006)

Love that Soma and its refreshing to see someone still riding 26s


----------



## yoginasser (Sep 14, 2006)

*Black Sheep Dream Bike Eon*

She won NAHBS Ti bike of the year.


----------



## Mallanaga (Jun 30, 2007)

i'd mate it... err ride it.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

*another 26er*

my gf has been begging to give ss a shot. heres one i threw together out of the parts bin for her.

havent put it on a scale yet, but its stoopid light.

haro vgf frame
redline mc flight fork (might replace it with a kelly if i can remember where i put it)
paul hubs w/mavic x517 red ano rims and custom eccentric rear axle
eno fw
conti vertical tyres
wtb rocket v saddle
xtr brakes
xt levers
salsa big sweep bar
cane creek s2 headset (replaced w/pink ck off her fs when its retired in a couple months when her new one is finished)
sugino impel cranks
un73 bb
ti eggbeaters


----------



## yoginasser (Sep 14, 2006)

Mallanaga said:


> i'd mate it... err ride it.


lol


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

You'd think they could have paid more attention to the chain tension on that uber Ti Blacksheep NAHBS bike.


----------



## backlaboy (Oct 6, 2007)

*Santa Cruz mountain banana slug*

Here is my conversion!


----------



## yoginasser (Sep 14, 2006)

MMcG said:


> You'd think they could have paid more attention to the chain tension on that uber Ti Blacksheep NAHBS bike.


Your right,that's because we just put this chain on to just to take that picture in a bit of a hurry and is not its original chain that was used at the show.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

monogod said:


>


monogod, i tried google and everything, but where the hell i can get 30T 94BCD chainring??


----------



## mlavander (Jun 28, 2005)

Current SS, Cannondale 1FG










Previous SS, Cannondale CAAD1 frame I built up. 2.5 hours to build the bike, including lacing up the wheels. Gotta love the simplicity. The Bomber Z.4 rocked.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

fishcreek said:


> monogod, i tried google and everything, but where the hell i can get 30T 94BCD chainring??


good question.

quality recently discontinued them, but ill see if any other suppliers are still carrying them.


----------



## BrunoD (Aug 3, 2007)

My third singlespeed, a 1991 Performance Synapse Tange prestige.

Transmission 40/18, used to ride in the city








:thumbsup:


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

Yoginasser, I searched, came up with nothing. Is that a wood laid headset?


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

fastale said:


> Yoginasser, I searched, came up with nothing. Is that a wood laid headset?


Cane Creek 110 special "Reserve" edition. It is apparently $650.
More info: http://reviews.mtbr.com/nahbs/2008/02/14/cane-creek-custom-ti-wood-inlay-110-headset/


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

nspace said:


> Cane Creek 110 special "Reserve" edition. It is apparently $650.
> More info: https://reviews.mtbr.com/nahbs/2008/02/14/cane-creek-custom-ti-wood-inlay-110-headset/


wow, that is the coolest thing I have seen for a while :thumbsup:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

yoginasser said:


> She won NAHBS Ti bike of the year.
> 
> View attachment 338974
> 
> ...


*BOIIIINNNGG!!! :thumbsup: *


----------



## surly_an_instigator (Nov 3, 2005)

*made one for the little lady!!*

spared no expense, came out at 19lbs


----------



## dirtydownhill (Aug 11, 2006)

yoginasser said:


> She won NAHBS Ti bike of the year.
> 
> View attachment 338975


I like how the slack chain compliments the lines of the frame.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

fishcreek said:


> monogod, i tried google and everything, but where the hell i can get 30T 94BCD chainring??


Surly makes one.
http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=16040


----------



## phxartboy (Jun 17, 2004)

Only one chain, but I'm liking the new Surly:


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Schmucker said:


> Surly makes one.
> http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=16040


ooh la la... thanks!


----------



## Matty H (Aug 7, 2006)

Big frame phxartboy. Also, that's one of my fave stems ever. Those Race Face bits, you're not Canadian are you?


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

My singlespeed steeds....


----------



## singlesteel (Dec 19, 2007)

is that a duke? how much travel she got? i am puttin a suspension fork on my surly, and know its 80mm corrected, but would rather go with a 100. geometry looks clean on yours.

Nice build by the way


----------



## multiaxial (Jan 31, 2007)

*Vintage Bianchi Grizzly*

My SS conversion from this past summer: mid-1990s Bianchi Grizzly. Plus a shot in action at a local ice race. It's become my winter steed.


----------



## singlesteel (Dec 19, 2007)

i see your changed the routing of yoru chain and spring tension on your tensioner.

i did the same thing, works so much better


----------



## multiaxial (Jan 31, 2007)

Agreed. It became obvious that I needed to change when I moved up to the 22t cog in the back for the trail snow rides. Works much better now. Cleaner look, too.



singlesteel said:


> i see your changed the routing of yoru chain and spring tension on your tensioner.
> 
> i did the same thing, works so much better


----------



## pooka (Jul 16, 2006)

Some opportunities leads to strange results. I 69ered my rig for fun. And as you can see it doesn´t need to look like **** if you use the right background for the pic.


----------



## chuckjoga (Mar 3, 2008)

*Motobecane Outcast 29 SS*

Doing it in the Colorado winter time.

-Chuck


----------



## singlesteel (Dec 19, 2007)

hey, what size frame is the black 1x1 and whats the travel on that fox?


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

pooka said:


> Some opportunities leads to strange results. I 69ered my rig for fun. And as you can see it doesn´t need to look like **** if you use the right background for the pic.


What the heck is that tubing in the tree overhead?


----------



## pooka (Jul 16, 2006)

If I recall it right, that is a part of a garland.
The photo was taken above Zürich/Switzerland at a restaurant called Felseneck-Haus.

But anyway? There are mountains on the photo, and a tree and a bike. Even a part of a lake.


----------



## bcd (Jan 27, 2004)

sub 20 race bike, i love her.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

pooka said:


> If I recall it right, that is a part of a garland.
> The photo was taken above Zürich/Switzerland at a restaurant called Felseneck-Haus.
> 
> But anyway? There are mountains on the photo, and a tree and a bike. Even a part of a lake.


Yes, beautiful view. I just fixated on the tube when I first saw the photo as I was scrolling down for the full view. The more I looked at it, the more curious I got about what it was in the tree.


----------



## theodash (Apr 11, 2007)

bcd said:


> sub 20 race bike, i love her.


What crankset and chainring is that?


----------



## David H. (Dec 28, 2005)

yoginasser said:


> Your right,that's because we just put this chain on to just to take that picture in a bit of a hurry and is not its original chain that was used at the show.


What tires are those yogi?

Great bike. Killer.


----------



## stevereeneo (Jul 16, 2007)

*MC Flight before and after...*

Clean and shiny post build... and then covered in mud - the way it should be! Weight 24lbs


----------



## bcd (Jan 27, 2004)

theodash said:


> What crankset and chainring is that?


fsa ss/track/bmx carbon isis crank, ring is fsa too i think.
that with the cromo issi bb weight per $ is hard to beat


----------



## dlmlaw (Sep 9, 2004)

*Salsa El Mariachi SS*








Here's my Salsa El Mariachi.


----------



## Calvissimo (Oct 7, 2007)

multiaxial said:


> My SS conversion from this past summer: mid-1990s Bianchi Grizzly. Plus a shot in action at a local ice race. It's become my winter steed.


Awesome bike...my dad has one, but he drank the 29er Kool-Aid a while ago, so now I ride it. Hurrah.

Is the rigid fork on yours stock?


----------



## phxartboy (Jun 17, 2004)




----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

creepy....


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

bcd said:


> sub 20 race bike, i love her.


I love her to.

Can we love her together, over and over again??


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Would that be a Menage A Troi or a Specialized sandwich with a little Stumpjumper on the side


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

Tag team of course


----------



## mudpluger uk (Feb 2, 2005)

Hello all.Ive recently learned how to post pics,so thought i would post this up.My pride and joy! Weighs in at 22lb.


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

Awesome build mudpluger! I love the soft green panels with the Ti frame! Looks great!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

mudpluger uk said:


> Hello all.Ive recently learned how to post pics,so thought i would post this up.My pride and joy! Weighs in at 22lb.


That is flippin' gorgeous!!!

Now I really want an IF!


----------



## mudpluger uk (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanks,glad you like it.

Ive just put a couple other pics over on the custom builders thread.However,im still learning so the pics appear joined side to side,rather than down the page.Oh well!


----------



## aka bubba (Jul 12, 2006)

Here is mine at 24.25 lbs. :thumbsup:


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

now that's sexy.

titanium??


----------



## dbo43867 (Aug 27, 2007)

*Awesome!*



mudpluger uk said:


> Hello all.Ive recently learned how to post pics,so thought i would post this up.My pride and joy! Weighs in at 22lb.


Wow that is really pretty. May I suggest a silver titanium seat binder which would give the seat post an integrated look to the frame? I think I saw some on ebay with a brand name of OMNI. Great bike!


----------



## mudpluger uk (Feb 2, 2005)

Your one step ahead of me there,im shopping around for a ti seatclamp right now but havent found one i really like the look of yet.Some look really flimsy.The search continues....


----------



## Hardguy (Nov 4, 2006)

I would get an annodized green one from Hope or Salsa to continue the green theme.


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

Salsa is your best bet, Hope doesn't make a green one.


----------



## singlesteel (Dec 19, 2007)

Still riding my Rockhopper 29er single speed, but building this one up part by part, untill i sell the Specialized

Heres my latest addition to my 1x1 frame,

Surly New Hub 135mm Disc Special Ed. Jim Brown Color
DT Swiss Champion Spokes
DT Swiss XR 4.20 Hoop

First Wheel i have ever built myself


----------



## amishscum (Nov 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

hmmm, that ventana looks like a tight trail weapon


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Wow that Ventana is hot. YOu need some silver headset spacers.


----------



## bruno_vr (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi to everybody from Italy,
here is my bike, from a 1992 Giant Cadex which I've used until end of 2007. I would have never believed that I could ride with a 32/20 on single tracks that I usually do with the granny gears
&#8230; thank you for sharing your experiences, they inspired my singlespeed! Also thanks to Luca the owner of BIKE STORE here in Verona for helping me in choosing all components!



















So this will be my destiny?


----------



## tsj9197 (Mar 3, 2008)

here's my new Zion SS build.
still waiting on a few more parts.


----------



## Gapp (Jun 7, 2007)

The new steed built up (new to me anyways; thanks Beerman!)

21.10lbs w/pedals


----------



## duotone (Dec 31, 2006)

Every Easter I'm reminded that it wasn't the nails that kept Him on the cross.


----------



## alpka (Aug 20, 2007)

*Nope*

Not the nails, is was the promise of all the SSingeltrack in heaven


----------



## Dirt_Diggler (Jun 7, 2006)

here's my baby. just got the wheels built this weekend.


----------



## Dirt_Diggler (Jun 7, 2006)

holy crap that thing looks fast. i like the ritchey fork. if i come to italy i'm looking you up. an old race team mate llives in grenoble and i've meaning to come visit.



bruno_vr said:


> Hi to everybody from Italy,
> here is my bike, from a 1992 Giant Cadex which I've used until end of 2007. I would have never believed that I could ride with a 32/20 on single tracks that I usually do with the granny gears
> &#8230; thank you for sharing your experiences, they inspired my singlespeed!
> 
> ...


----------



## bruno_vr (Sep 27, 2007)

hey DD if you come to Italy , just email me maybe we go for a ride ... btw , during Easter holidays I'll be 1 hour by car from Grenoble !


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

*Sexy!!*



Dirt_Diggler said:


> holy crap that thing looks fast. i like the ritchey fork. if i come to italy i'm looking you up. an old race team mate llives in grenoble and i've meaning to come visit.


Do you have any close ups of the drop outs. I would like to see your disk adaptor setup.


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

*Sexy!!*



bruno_vr said:


> Hi to everybody from Italy,
> here is my bike, from a 1992 Giant Cadex which I've used until end of 2007. I would have never believed that I could ride with a 32/20 on single tracks that I usually do with the granny gears
> &#8230; thank you for sharing your experiences, they inspired my singlespeed! Also thanks to Luca the owner of BIKE STORE here in Verona for helping me in choosing all components!
> 
> ...


Do you have any close ups of the drop outs? I have a cadex CFM-1 and I would like to see your disk adaptor setup.


----------



## bruno_vr (Sep 27, 2007)

blak_byke: the dropouts are handmade by an artisan that works in my city. 
Sorry for the poor chain tensioners, I did'nt have the time to look for something better ...


----------



## k0y0te (Oct 29, 2006)

*Who said the wheels have to match??*

Covered in dirt, the way it should be.:thumbsup:

My pride and joy, Redline Monocog.

I just added the Origin8 bar. Still getting used to it.


----------



## bui (Mar 16, 2007)

Rock on man! Monocogs are great. I keep mine for sentimental reasons.

Those bars take about a ride or two to get used to, but once you do, they're pretty dang comfy, and feel way better than any straight or riser bar I've ridden. Ignore the heckling you'll get about your bike being a beach cruiser or Mary Poppins grandma bike:thumbsup:


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

bruno_vr said:


> blak_byke: the dropouts are handmade by an artisan that works in my city.
> Sorry for the poor chain tensioners, I did'nt have the time to look for something better ...


Thank you!

I love the ingenuity and the paint with the CF weave showing through is just sexy! I'm still trying to figure out if I will attemp the same mod or just put it on e-bay allong with the 7 other frames that I need to part ways with.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

bui said:


> Rock on man! Monocogs are great.


yes they are!i've been on mine fer several seasons (it's an '03 or '04),and it's still by FAR my most ridden bike (i get to ride 6-8 miles @ work each nite...not sweet singletrack,but it's ridin never the less,and keepin me fit...and sane-sort of ).have no plans of retirin her,but maybe this'll be the year i get to add a 29er (monocog) stablemate:thumbsup:


----------



## phxartboy (Jun 17, 2004)

Purdy.


----------



## HOG farmer (Jun 11, 2005)

looks like it smells good too.


----------



## HAGAY1974 (Oct 6, 2006)

*my CX SS TS (26")*

an old RALEIGH A200 
upgrades on the way


----------



## bgredjeep (Dec 25, 2006)

Here are some updated pics of my Haro.


----------



## singularidad (Jun 24, 2007)

could you please tell me which fork that is?

Thank you very much.


----------



## Ratman (May 13, 2005)

bgredjeep said:


> Here are some updated pics of my Haro.


Nice Haro!! BTW that's a nice looking YJ you got there too! :thumbsup:


----------



## tsj9197 (Mar 3, 2008)

almost done, just waiting for the front brake to arrive.
and i need to cut the steerer tube.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/tsj9197/sets/72157604104611238/detail/


----------



## Christopher_CK (Feb 21, 2008)

robotkiller said:


> I've had this bike for a couple of years and converted it out of sheer curiosity. Never going back.....
> 
> If any Florida riders are out there - what gearing are you using?


I used the stock MC 32x20... I like it fine. I could really only see changing to 32x18 if I changed at all...


----------



## beewee (Mar 17, 2008)

*Bontrager Race*


----------



## bgredjeep (Dec 25, 2006)

singularidad said:


> could you please tell me which fork that is?
> 
> Thank you very much.


On mine? Its the stock fork that came w/ the Mary. It will be coming off before long. Too many bumps of the local trails for me to keep riding rigid.



Ratman said:


> Nice Haro!! BTW that's a nice looking YJ you got there too!


Thanks. Doing a little flat tire garage flexing in that pic.


----------



## kev0153 (Sep 2, 2004)

IF 29er


----------



## Coach417 (Jul 13, 2007)

*Work in progress*


----------



## LFASS (Sep 23, 2007)

21.5 pounds


----------



## rzims (Sep 7, 2005)

Here are some updated pics of my SOMA


----------



## Crit Rat (Mar 13, 2008)

LFASS said:


> 21.5 pounds


We need bigger pics!


----------



## vpfreesinglespeed (Sep 24, 2007)

frame started as a KHS team frame from the mid 90's Reynolds tubing... I picked it out of shop bin, and have had it chopped and painted it with some old house paint.
hadley 108pt SS rearhub, XT front hub, fox F100RL, 2008 XT brakes, LX cranks, Blackspire mono veloce chainring, sram pc850, chain to surly 16 or 18 tooth cog.


----------



## Mallanaga (Jun 30, 2007)

i take it you've had a bike stolen before?

only the trained eye would want anything to do with that monstrosity, eh? haha. very nice.


----------



## mahatma (Nov 18, 2006)




----------



## TechTrailer89 (Sep 18, 2007)

That is a very different chain tensioner does it have more than one contact point, or just the lowest wheel?


----------



## mahatma (Nov 18, 2006)

TechTrailer89 said:


> That is a very different chain tensioner does it have more than one contact point, or just the lowest wheel?


... just the lowest ...


----------



## robenne (Nov 30, 2007)

That looks like the Dome in Köln. :thumbsup:


----------



## mahatma (Nov 18, 2006)

robenne said:


> That looks like the Dome in Köln. :thumbsup:


YESSSS


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

kev0153 said:


> IF 29er


wow kevin! that's friggen gorgeous.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

My everyday, do-it-all bike. She'll keep gettin my love till she falls apart


----------



## robenne (Nov 30, 2007)

mahatma said:


> YESSSS


I thought it looked familiar. I've visited it a few times in the past. It's a beautiful sight for sure! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

now that's a one of a kind.

Ghandi would be proud


----------



## zipzit (Aug 3, 2005)

Dirt_Diggler said:


> here's my baby. just got the wheels built this weekend.


Dirt, I'm very impressed with the paint job on the overall bike and specifically the match on the front fork. How much work was involved? Did you replace the front seals or just masking tape them up carefully? What kind of paint is that? (Powder coat, enamel, spray on?) Did you do the prep and paint work yourself? (I'm guessing not powder coat, as removing the paint from the front fork would be an exceptional task.)

nice work,
zip.


----------



## pooka (Jul 16, 2006)

vpfreesinglespeed said:


> frame started as a KHS team frame from the mid 90's Reynolds tubing... I picked it out of shop bin, and have had it chopped and painted it with some old house paint.
> hadley 108pt SS rearhub, XT front hub, fox F100RL, 2008 XT brakes, LX cranks, Blackspire mono veloce chainring, sram pc850, chain to surly 16 or 18 tooth cog.


That looks really great. I have a favour for that kind of understatement. And the proportions just look right.

Definitly the other (imho better) side of bling.


----------



## robkhoo (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## darrencw (Jan 13, 2008)

robkhoo said:


>


love the bar ends/grips ! What are they ?


----------



## robkhoo (Jun 28, 2005)

Cane Creek Ergos, the comfiest bar ends you can buy.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

robkhoo said:


> Cane Creek Ergos, the comfiest bar ends you can buy.


But heavy - I use them. There are some old Syncros, very light, that have the same shape, extend in front and behind the bars like the Ergos, but are no longer being made.


----------



## tsj9197 (Mar 3, 2008)

finally done building it.
now its time to ride it!!!


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

zoom zoom, looks like a fast one


----------



## Qfactor03 (Dec 8, 2005)

*The WW on an early morning ride.*

Over a year now and still leaving my geared bike at home most of the time.


----------



## jh4rt (Sep 5, 2007)

mudpluger uk said:


> Hello all.Ive recently learned how to post pics,so thought i would post this up.My pride and joy! Weighs in at 22lb.


NICE !!!

Are you running a magic gear on that? If so, would you mind sharing the details? I have an IF like that which I am now running as a gearie, but am thinking about converting to SS. I have a fairly fresh set of I-9 wheels, and would prefer to continue using them, and do not want to run a tensioner.

Thank in advance for any info.

***** never mind.... just noticed the EBB. ... thanks.


----------



## stenu (Dec 8, 2006)

*Another kind of early morning ride..*


----------



## mtb_crzd47 (Jan 3, 2008)

i got the frame for xmas and built 'em up thru mid feb. she's named maverick


----------



## springbok (Apr 23, 2004)

Mahatma Ghandi would approve of this SS! The gold and sparkly touches are awesome!


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

WaltWorks = noice.


How do you keep those sliders in place??


----------



## atomlab (Sep 15, 2007)

noice och nice? 

I´m waiting for my Walt frame now!.....


----------



## Qfactor03 (Dec 8, 2005)

*Thanks!*

As far as the sliders slipping, I replaced the stock bolts with hex cap head bolts from the local hardware store. They are not as nice to look at aesthetically (much deeper than the stock head), but you can torque them a lot more without stripping the allen out. I'm a clyde+ and have had zero problems with slipping in almost a year of hard use.



refreshinglygood said:


> WaltWorks = noice.
> 
> How do you keep those sliders in place??


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

awesome, thanks for that.


I'm a hefty lad as well, my Voodoo sliders keep slipping, put some locktite between the slider plates and the frame, seems to be working better, but still not really a permanent fix


----------



## mazdaspeed (Mar 13, 2008)

Well it's not as nice as most of your guys' bikes but I'm enjoying it so far 

Any guesses on the weight?


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

*i'm torn*



mazdaspeed said:


> Well it's not as nice as most of your guys' bikes but I'm enjoying it so far
> 
> Any guesses on the weight?


 I can't tell the exact parts on her so I'll throw two numbers out,
1.) supersick build=9 lbs. 4 oz., or...
2.) superstock build=either 33 or 37 lbs

am I right?


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

running a half link on that chain??


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

mazdaspeed said:


> Well it's not as nice as most of your guys' bikes but I'm enjoying it so far
> 
> Any guesses on the weight?


It is a nice bike. I dig the poo brown oury's. 24lbs?


----------



## mazdaspeed (Mar 13, 2008)

fishcreek said:


> It is a nice bike. I dig the poo brown oury's. 24lbs?


Thanks. I actually have no idea what it weighs yet, I'm guessing in the 25# ballpark, I'll know when I can borrow someone's scale


----------



## mazdaspeed (Mar 13, 2008)

refreshinglygood said:


> running a half link on that chain??


Nope just magic geared it. The chain is pretty saggy but I haven't had any problems with it yet. I'm using a BMX freewheel/cranks/chain BTW.


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

yeah, watch that. Had a mate bust his ankle with a loose chain.

It just jumped of as he was hammering up a hill.


----------



## Treybiker (Jan 6, 2004)

mazdaspeed said:


> Well it's not as nice as most of your guys' bikes but I'm enjoying it so far
> 
> Any guesses on the weight?


Thats a pretty crusty looking front hub. And is that a plastic chain guard on the back wheel? Cool bike none the less.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Finally got a pic of my SScirocco. I mean a pic where you can actually see something...


----------



## GPeezy (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## singlesteel (Dec 19, 2007)

what crankset? hone? i like the matt black color, havnt seen a hone on one here yet thinkin about one for mine.


----------



## mazdaspeed (Mar 13, 2008)

Can someone link me to a cheap chain tensioner that will work for my bike?


----------



## GPeezy (Sep 12, 2006)

singlesteel said:


> what crankset? hone? i like the matt black color, havnt seen a hone on one here yet thinkin about one for mine.


Yup. Hone crankset with a Blackspire MonoVeloce 36-tooth chainring.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

mazdaspeed said:


> Can someone link me to a cheap chain tensioner that will work for my bike?


What I am using right now: Gusset Bachelor for just over $20
Pros: Very simple and isn't spring-tensioned so you wont risk dropping your chain.
Con: the arm doesn't seem long enough to run in push-up mode on my bike with a 20t cog. It might work just fine for this with a different sized cog or a different chainstay length.


----------



## mazdaspeed (Mar 13, 2008)

Is it easily adjustable? I can't really tell.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

mazdaspeed said:


> Is it easily adjustable? I can't really tell.


It pivots around the rear axle, so just loosen the lower nut and move into position by hand. You may have to flip the quick release lever as well to let it move


----------



## mazdaspeed (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice, maybe I'll get that one.


----------



## cableguy46 (Feb 18, 2008)

Just got my new Industry Nine Ultras on...they are sickening light...love it!!!
http://www.kodakgallery.com/BrowseP...rt_order=0&navfolderid=0&folderid=0&ownerid=0


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

cableguy46 said:


> Just got my new Industry Nine Ultras on...they are sickening light...love it!!!
> http://www.kodakgallery.com/BrowseP...rt_order=0&navfolderid=0&folderid=0&ownerid=0


*Album Not Found*

The link you are using is no longer valid. If this link was sent to you in an email and you would like to view the photos, you will need to contact the album owner and have them share the album using the Gallery's share feature.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Treybiker said:


> Thats a pretty crusty looking front hub. And is that a plastic chain guard on the back wheel? Cool bike none the less.


Dang man, leave the poor guy alone, nothing wrong with a well used hub or a plastic chain guard. It's a nice bike!


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

boomn said:


> What I am using right now: Gusset Bachelor for just over $20
> Pros: Very simple and isn't spring-tensioned so you wont risk dropping your chain.
> Con: the arm doesn't seem long enough to run in push-up mode on my bike with a 20t cog. It might work just fine for this with a different sized cog or a different chainstay length.


I used to run that tensioner. Is really tough but it doesnt have much movement to push-up. Go with a DMR STS instead.


----------



## atomiclotusbox (Feb 2, 2004)

built this from spare parts, new tensioner, and a frame i found in the trash a long time ago.

rode it last night, and i really, really enjoyed it. so quiet and light!


----------



## Treybiker (Jan 6, 2004)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Dang man, leave the poor guy alone, nothing wrong with a well used hub or a plastic chain guard. It's a nice bike!


I was just pokin. He has a clean setup.

Besides, shouldn't you be over moderating the MTBR word association thread?


----------



## cableguy46 (Feb 18, 2008)

Lets try my new Blog site and see if this works...

http://oldguysrule46.blogspot.com/


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

cableguy46 said:


> Lets try my new Blog site and see if this works...
> 
> http://oldguysrule46.blogspot.com/


That works, but I like the kokopelli tat better.


----------



## cableguy46 (Feb 18, 2008)

Scuffed that baby good this past weekend at the Sonoma Lake race..did a heck of a slide around a corner on my side...weeeee...scuffed my forearm, shoulder, lat on right side and my knee/shin on right side too...hopefully no ink comes off, first time I've injured my tat..thanks.

Ed


----------



## *Scott* (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi all, been lurking for a while, gleaned knowledge from here and clydes forum (I am 6'5" and 230lbs), got the Hoss at the start of this year and within a month realised I had no need for multiple gears, now running 33x16 and love it.
Good, honest, cheap and fun riding, S/Sing makes me feel like a kid again. 
Not the prettiest bike but too bling and the thieves will notice it:madmax:


----------



## hihache (Aug 17, 2006)

she's all I got


----------



## DG5 (Apr 30, 2007)

The best bike in the world....For me.


----------



## Mike A (Jan 14, 2007)

Got the Bonty all fixed up. I love this bike, bought it new 11yrs ago!


----------



## aztec1993 (Aug 28, 2007)

*1997 S-Works*

Here is my singlespeed. Half-link works fine - so much nicer than a tensioner. I'm the original owner of the bike and it was collecting dust for years until I re-purposed it as a singlespeed. Now I ride it as much as my 2007 Epic.


----------



## indian fire trail (Nov 22, 2007)

Here´s my upgraded ride: XT-XTR disc brakes and Bontrager Race X Lite wheels


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

*My Old SS.*

This is my old SS. It is one of the original Niner Bikes One Niners. It was the first 29'er in Australia.

...Still going strong, that is the original AC wheel on the rear, too.

The carbon Pace fork broke, but I repaired it myself.

This frame is still true, and the bike handles really well. It has had a hard life, but never let me down.

Weight is around 20lb.

R.


----------



## singlestoph (Jan 7, 2005)

*Grip Update*


----------



## Reini 65 (Mar 14, 2007)

...


----------



## Mallanaga (Jun 30, 2007)

hydraulic V brakes?


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Mallanaga said:


> hydraulic V brakes?


Magura rim brakes (not actually V).
I am not sure how things are now but trials riders used to love Maguras for the ability to lock the wheel when they absolutely did not want it to move.


----------



## dropspace (Jan 1, 2007)

newly refreshed jabber

most of the stuff is off ebay with the exception of the crank bros headset and the on one carbon fork.

weight: who knows, light enough

just took it out today to an extremely rocky bit of trail and it performed amazingly...I don't even miss the suspension even on the rough stuff. rampages @ 25psi seem to be more than enough. on one has a great product in that carbon fork.

This bike climbs like crazy...great ride so far :thumbsup:

full album: https://picasaweb.google.com/stevens.jw/VassagoJabberwocky


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

markito200 said:


> in commuter trim. 36/12
> 
> From bike pictures


What size tires are those?


----------



## froan (May 28, 2007)

*My 2-nd SS (updated)*





Gear ratio 32:14 (2.28)
Wight total: 9695 gr.


----------



## duotone (Dec 31, 2006)

Winter's loosing it's grip here in Michigan!
Here's one of the steeds.

Weight: Yeah, what ever.
Ratio: A magical 2.3:1


----------



## duotone (Dec 31, 2006)

Here's my freshest build.
Previously a GT I bought at a salvage yard for $10. I guess you could say it's born again?

Ratio: Magic 2.3:1


----------



## tao (Jan 27, 2008)

how offensive


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

tao said:


> how offensive


:devil: I agree! :devil:


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

...but highly original... Quite a _different _way to present your bike to the world


----------



## duotone (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm just the messenger.


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

how violent!!


----------



## duotone (Dec 31, 2006)

I think you mean, how loving that He took our place on the cross!!


----------



## OFSFrank (Feb 29, 2004)

Does your husband ride?


----------



## XCARTELX (Nov 11, 2007)

duotone said:


> Here's my freshest build.
> Previously a GT I bought at a salvage yard for $10. I guess you could say it's born again?
> 
> Ratio: Magic 2.3:1


How depressing.


----------



## XCARTELX (Nov 11, 2007)

These are my propaganda free rides:
Spot SS:









Sycip 29er:


----------



## duotone (Dec 31, 2006)

Depressing? How can you say that. We're talking about the single greatest event of all man kind. Salvation!

Or were you talking about the bike being in the salvage yard? ;-)


----------



## XCARTELX (Nov 11, 2007)

duotone said:


> Depressing? How can you say that. We're talking about the single greatest event of all man kind. Salvation!


Show me proof... oh wait, you can't. neither can any of the other hundreds of religions. :nono:


----------



## beewee (Mar 17, 2008)

Jesus! Can't we get along... For Christs sakes!


----------



## beewee (Mar 17, 2008)

*Some oldies from the 1 speed old world*

https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3033/2313684786_3282e0a782_m.jpg
https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2289/2312873163_c4bc36c232_m.jpg

1934 b10e (first US 26" bike"
1986 Excelsior (old 29er)


----------



## DG5 (Apr 30, 2007)

I think this is a free speech forum and he (duotone) isn't trying to tell all of you,that you are wrong about your chosen religion or lack there of.He is simply stating HIS Faith.If that Offends you, turn the proverbial page and get over it.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Didn't we all just come here to look at SS pictures? Let's just quit the arguements and post some more sweeeet bikes...

duotone: I went to you page, like your concept... who cares what anyone says cos your doing something like no one else is doin it and original stylin' is cool... nice bikes.


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

Here's my bike: a 20" On One Inbred I've been riding for three to four years now. Middleburn cranks (165mm, I love fixed riding), Azonic double wall bars (28" wide, 2.5" rise), Crank Brothers 50/50 platform pedals, 32:18 ratio (with freewheel), HS-33 in the rear and an old Weinmann cantilever (from a cyclocross bike) up front. I absolutely love it, but sadly it is too small. Soon the frame will be replaced (but not written off!) by a custom steel frame based on the Inbred.
Before anyone suggests 29" wheels, I'm going to stick with 26" because I do quite a bit of cycle touring (using a 1x9 setup) and maximum tyre availability is king.


----------



## BrendanC (Aug 11, 2005)

*Bag O' Hammers*

Yes, this is real...
and it works!


----------



## coffeespecial (Feb 3, 2007)

im in the design works of building one of these right now... lots of challenges ahead.. im trying to design a front end with some kind of squish to it..not that it needs it but just because..WHY NOT!!!!.....i may ne your help down the line

NICE RIG !!!


----------



## eyefloater (Apr 3, 2006)

XCARTELX said:


> Sycip 29er:


:thumbsup:


----------



## kvojr (Apr 14, 2005)

Here is an updated pic of mine with a rigid fork now. Going back to a squishy though, just need to find something CHEAP!


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 4, 2008)

1991 Trek 7000 converted to singlespeed.


----------



## Tricone (Apr 21, 2007)

Rainman said:


> This is my old SS. It is one of the original Niner Bikes One Niners. It was the first 29'er in Australia.
> 
> ...Still going strong, that is the original AC wheel on the rear, too.
> 
> ...


As I have a Pace RC31 Ti rigid fork as well I'm curious as to what broke and how you fixed it? Nice Bike by the way.


----------



## navgatr (Jan 4, 2008)

*Giant xtc two2one*

Hi all, here is my single speed, fresh from its first ride after a rebuild. love the bike, just climbs and descends so well. however it does need some new brakes, which im looking into. either magura hs33 or some xt/xtr, or avid ultimates?
and a question, has anyone run magura v's on american classic wheels, just worried about crushing them as they are kind of thin walled?
cheers, enjoy.


----------



## rox_clymer (Apr 6, 2007)

*Update*

Now its tensioner-less, with bmx/fixie tight tension


----------



## markw1970 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Loads of upgrades since last post!*

Changed: wheels (Hope/Mavic 717), added Hope Mono Mini discs, new Hone crankset with Blackspire 34t chainring, new 17t On One rear sprocket, new Gusset half link chain (still couldn't lose the tensioner... so changed the horrible orange roller to a spare Blackspire one I had). New Thomson stem and Easton carbon bars... Too much time on my hands  Enjoying this thread


----------



## kanerdog1x1 (Dec 18, 2007)

*cotic simple*

hi all, heres my new toy, not its first ride, but the first without allen keys as she fits me now. king/salsa/surly/thomson/mavic/sapim/custom hope brakes.
clicky to make biggy.


----------



## 420sailor (Jan 18, 2007)

Woah, markw, thats a really cool chain in your last pic!


----------



## markw1970 (Oct 8, 2007)

Cheers - it's a Gusset half link chain... seems really stiff and strong - time will tell


----------



## woodenpaddler (Aug 2, 2004)

I just put my single speed together finally, and I'm gotta say I'm rapidly getting hooked on the simple ride. It's built from mostly used parts collected the last couple years, though I splurged on a new rear wheel with White eccentric hub and free wheel.


----------



## The Slanted One (Feb 24, 2008)

*My new hooligan*

Some before and afters for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

it's all about that hub.

A good hub can make all the difference


----------



## dashSC (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm working on getting mine up, anybody have any advice for getting images off a Verizon Razr ? It seems they've disabled all the studio features have been disabled, so MPT and such doesn't work. The only workaround I've found so far is to essentially "hack" the phone, rendering support and warranty void, so I'd rather not do that. I also don't have picture messaging, else I would just send them to myself. Any suggestions ?


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

My razr hsa a memory card in it. Save it to the memory card, and then find something that will support the memory card (camera, other phone etc.)


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

*mine*

LandShark turned a bit rusty after a year of getting it custom built.
Now? new coat of powdercoat n' ready for commuter action.


----------



## dealy663 (May 3, 2004)

*Sette Reken Update*

Here is an update to the photos of my Sette Reken which I built up into a singlespeed a little over a year ago.

You can see pics of the first build here:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=2504187#poststop

Since then I've upgraded to disc brakes, a Fox Float RL, Eno Hub, tubless wheelset and a Brooks saddle (among a few other things).

The bike is pretty nice, and the original cost of entry was pretty low, though slowly upgrading parts like this has made it into a more expensive bike.

Enjoy!

Derek


----------



## konadude (Feb 2, 2005)

*2006 Kona Unit*

Out in the shade...


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

very nice. Low entry price always makes an sser that much nicer I think.

Might be the angle of the photo, but your chain line looks a little off. Might want to put the chainring where the big ring would go, that should give you more wear out of the chain.


----------



## rox_clymer (Apr 6, 2007)

*Another one from me*

my XXIX is summer commuter trim


----------



## rox_clymer (Apr 6, 2007)

here it is


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

woodenpaddler said:


> ... It's built from mostly used parts collected the last couple years, ....


Looks like pretty decent stuff to me.


----------



## cooper58 (Aug 30, 2006)

My BIanchi SISS


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

That Phil hub is simply delicious... Big surprise there...


----------



## Gapp (Jun 7, 2007)

rox_clymer said:


> here it is


Why the tensioner? My XXIX had an EBB. Does yours not?


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

*The 'Cuda...*

Been a while since I've been around here.. Keen rides posted, now I'm lusting.

So here's the Barracuda - frame rescued from a LBS, and built up with mostly scraps:


----------



## Captain Crash (Apr 24, 2004)

04 Soul Cycles Titan (Bring it back Chad!)
RS Pike, Sun Wheels (Disc Jockey on RHYNO LITE XL), Hayes Mags, Rennen Rollenlager (highly recommended), SDG saddle, Surley gears and a short Holzfeller stem.

This is my favorite bike setup ever, half XC half FR. Kind of ahhh.. FXCR.


----------



## papajoe (Nov 20, 2005)

XCARTELX said:


> These are my propaganda free rides:
> Spot SS:
> 
> 
> ...


wow, that sycip is damn sweet!


----------



## PhattTyre (Mar 28, 2007)

My Paragon, 21.5lbs as pictured. I'm hopping to get a Switchblade which would knock another half pound off.


----------



## Matty H (Aug 7, 2006)

Captain Crash said:


> 04 Soul Cycles Titan (Bring it back Chad!)
> RS Pike, Sun Wheels (Disc Jockey on RHYNO LITE XL), Hayes Mags, Rennen Rollenlager (highly recommended), SDG saddle, Surley gears and a short Holzfeller stem.
> 
> This is my favorite bike setup ever, half XC half FR. Kind of ahhh.. FXCR.


Nice bike, but shorten that chain son! It's slack as f**k.


----------



## trekbuddy (Aug 31, 2007)

Here are shots of my recently converted Scott Scale (SS) 50. 

Now if only it hasn't been raining for the past 14 hours straight I could ride it instead of staring at it in the living room!


----------



## NorCalSS (Mar 13, 2008)

*Slanted One - Cable Housing?*

What kinda cable housing is that on your Soul Cycles, The Slanted One? It's wild! Nice bike too.


----------



## Hardguy (Nov 4, 2006)

The red/black/silver cable housing is custom from Nokon. They will do almost any custom color combo for you.

http://nokon.com/NokonUSA_Home.htm


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Mountain Cycle Moho STS with Tioga City Slicker tires. It's soon to become a 9 speed so I can go faster on the street. Im looking for a rear disk brake adapter for it. Mountain Cycle made a bunch at one time, but finding one has proven to be searching for a needle in a really big hay stack.

Sorry for the crappy picture. Could some one please teach me how to post big clear pictures and still have a small enough file size to post here??


----------



## The Slanted One (Feb 24, 2008)

you can go to nokon and get them to custom do a set for you. or you can be cheap (smart). i just went and got their extension kits in the black and red (i already had some silver lying around). you can get away with the extansion kits because you really don't need all the crazy fittings they give you in the full kits. and the extensions come with longer inner housings, which is nice.


----------



## Justin Fox (Mar 23, 2008)

Here's my 1997 Specialized Hardrock:

Before:









After:


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

wow, it's amazing what a paint job, and a new set of grips will do for a bike.


Can I come over to play atari??


----------



## Justin Fox (Mar 23, 2008)

Well spotted mate


----------



## UmbrousSoul (Jul 19, 2007)

I am telling you people all you need is a half link and a master link and you don't even need a tensioner. 
Tensioners are ugly and useless, defeats the point of having an SS. In all truth, tensioners are for lazy people.
The only thing you don't see is all of the tools on the floor just a few feet out of frame. Not even going to mention
what the smallest chainring did to the paintjob, got my revenge though.




I will post another after I finish working on it (if you look closely you can see the pin isn't finished in the chain) and get out and ride it. 
I will edit this post and put one of mine up here after its REAL first voyage as a non-geary.

EDIT 1: This picture is old now I just finished pushing the pin all the way through.


----------



## eyefloater (Apr 3, 2006)

Plunge = taken:


----------



## zipzit (Aug 3, 2005)

Justin Fox said:


> Here's my 1997 Specialized Hardrock:
> Before: ... After:...


Justin, that cream color and accessories look truly awesome on that bike. congrats...

I also have a wonderful '90's era bike that I used to love, but I have to ask. For the price
you paid for all of those accessories (crank, wheels, hubs, brakes, seat, headset, fork, 
brake adapter, etc...) couldn't you have bought a new 29er SS, painted it cream color 
with $$ left over? (Or was this a work in progress, one new upgrade each year since the '90's?)

I struggle with this. Should I convert my old Giant ATX770, or sell it for $100 or $50 and buy 
something else? Once I've started riding 29er, why would I ever want to go back to 26?

Don't mean to degrade your work... it really is nice, but if you had to do it all over again, 
would you do it the same way? It is great work, and a beautiful presentation in that room.

--zip.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

nice bike justin, i dig your voltes v robot.


----------



## bgredjeep (Dec 25, 2006)

I left the rigid ranks this morning. Too bad it had to start raining today or I'd be out riding instead of posting about it... I enjoyed rigid while I had it, but I prefer riding w/ some suspension.


----------



## Straws (Mar 28, 2008)

eyefloater said:


> Plunge = taken:


I think you turned a bunch of people over at bfssfg to mtb'ers. they were drooling over this, myself included.


----------



## eyefloater (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks!

The local trail system has juuust about dried up enough to ride (aside from the 3 days of rain we just had) so I think I'm going to be making a b-line there every day I can this week after work/school. As far as the bfssfg crowd is concerned, I hope some of them get out and try something new. Just when you think you've got bikes figured out you can take off to the trails and have your eyes opened wiiide by all the new possibilities.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

eyefloater said:


> Plunge = taken:


Wow! You have the batmobile of bikes. Sleek and intimidating.


----------



## bdc88 (Sep 27, 2005)

*13.29 LBS*


----------



## Justin Fox (Mar 23, 2008)

zipzit said:


> I also have a wonderful '90's era bike that I used to love, but I have to ask. For the price you paid for all of those accessories (crank, wheels, hubs, brakes, seat, headset, fork, brake adapter, etc...) couldn't you have bought a new 29er SS, painted it cream color
> with $$ left over? (Or was this a work in progress, one new upgrade each year since the '90's?)
> 
> Don't mean to degrade your work... it really is nice, but if you had to do it all over again,
> ...


Hey zipit. I consider the journey as the destination. Modifying is what I am addicted to. The research involved, obsessive compulsive nature, thinking bike parts when I put my head on the pillow at night, and first thing on the brain when I wake up, countless dollars spent on trial and error because I can't settle for reading other peoples reviews on a product (as I'd much rather test it all for myself). It's the same with cars for me, it's all about art, and to me, it's infinitely more satisfying than buying a bike that is "already done".

I'm about to start a new project. This one is also open ended, but most likely it'll be a weight weenie, with gears and front suspension:









Uncoated, raw Ti frame.









Lovely welding.

PS: eyefloater - that's just ridiculously super cool. Love the bike, the photo even more.


----------



## cha_cha_ (Mar 25, 2008)

justin, you even have rad scales. hoi hoi from farkin...


----------



## Justin Fox (Mar 23, 2008)

Yo cha_cha_  Farkin FTW! 

eBay scales FTW too!


----------



## eyefloater (Apr 3, 2006)

boomn said:


> Wow! You have the batmobile of bikes. Sleek and intimidating.


I've already installed the retractable Brooklyn Machine Works handlebars for getting through narrow gaps at high speeds. 










(https://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=403219) <-- Details ...


----------



## UmbrousSoul (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow at the above post, I mean if you're on the bike there is a certain amount of human still blocking the walls, so maybe the handle bars don't have to be pushed ALL the way in, i'd be afraid of wrecking its like you have nothing to hold onto.

I feel the same way as #1299. 

The only reason I bought an already built kona was because I KNEW I did not have the tools to take apart or build a bike from scratch yet. So it wouldn't make any sense to build one if I didn't have the tools to do it. But now that I have more of the tools I am considering building my own SS (my only problem is the grease and trueing it) from scratch, can anyone recommend any kits? Do name brands sell kits like cannondale?


----------



## Space Wrangler (Apr 9, 2006)

*Stumpjumper Comp 29 ss*

~23.3 lbs, small frame


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

eyefloater said:


> Plunge = taken:


You better be ready to bring it if you show up on a bike that hot!!!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

UmbrousSoul said:


> I am telling you people all you need is a half link and a master link and you don't even need a tensioner.
> Tensioners are ugly and useless, defeats the point of having an SS. In all truth, tensioners are for lazy people.
> The only thing you don't see is all of the tools on the floor just a few feet out of frame. Not even going to mention
> what the smallest chainring did to the paintjob, got my revenge though.
> ...


I have to use a tensioner, see post #1285, my bike has rear facing dropouts.


----------



## UmbrousSoul (Jul 19, 2007)

Yeah that is odd, the LBS where I bought the bike tried their hardest to convince me that converting wouldn't work, because I have vertical dropouts (literally stated that as the reason) and well, he was a lying bastard.


----------



## stenu (Dec 8, 2006)

Here is mine, a '04 Explosif 18" frame with canti bosses totally removed. Older Fox F80, Hope Pro II SS hubs, wtb rims and R. Ralphs. Truvativ riser, FCF stem, Controltech seat post and Selle Italia saddle. Running with 36 teeth Blackspire Mono Veloce on old LX cranks at the front and a 17 teeth Surly Single Cog at rear.


----------



## eyefloater (Apr 3, 2006)

okie_calvin said:


> You better be ready to bring it if you show up on a bike that hot!!!


Hah. I'll do my best.


----------



## mattKHS (Jul 10, 2005)

okie_calvin said:


> You better be ready to bring it if you show up on a bike that hot!!!


I dont really see this bike as that hot. Its just a jamis. Sure its a great frame, and dscent parts, but its nothing over the top amazing to me.

Although Its a great photo. Is it from Jamis?


----------



## austinmark (Oct 8, 2007)

Gee whiz, mattKHS. You sure are a breath of fresh air in this world, aren't you? Aren't all bikes just a frame and collection of other parts? And isn't the choice of what to assemble a combination of personal interest, suitability, and budget? And could it simply be that this Jamis is exactly the right bike for eyefloater? Could it be that the Jamis fits him better and his riding style better than any other bike on the market? And seriously, invest in a new keyboard: you seem to be missing some keys.


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

Sorry for the lack of resolution. It's my early 90's Bontrager race lite. Built in Santa Cruz, the way nature intended. Converted using white industries ENO. XT V's, Paul's levers, ringle post, salsa stem, titec crow bars, king hs... fun times.


----------



## eyefloater (Apr 3, 2006)

mattKHS said:


> I dont really see this bike as that hot. Its just a jamis. Sure its a great frame, and dscent parts, but its nothing over the top amazing to me.
> 
> Although Its a great photo. Is it from Jamis?


Hey, to each his own. It fits my needs and budget and I happen to like it a lot. The photo is mine.


----------



## mattKHS (Jul 10, 2005)

Sorry for the missing keys, Its actually one of those new apple keyboards with laptop style key strokes. Its hard to get used to.


Sorry for coming off like an ass. It is a nice bike. Nicer than my 2003 MonoCog. I wasnt trying to say that it wasnt nice. I just found it funny all the praise it was getting. There are normally 10x nicer bikes on here. Overpriced, TI frames, awesome paint jobs, etc. 

I too would take a Jamis, as I will probably never own a hard tail SS over $1000. 

Sorry. Its a nice bike, an amazing shot (Should be the standard of sexy bike photos).


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

eyefloater said:


> I've already installed the retractable Brooklyn Machine Works handlebars for getting through narrow gaps at high speeds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT, is funny.


----------



## dashSC (Jan 27, 2008)

Sorry for cellphone-quality. 

Btw, this is a first for me in several ways. It was the first bike I've build, rather than bought. It is also the first steel steed, rather than aluminum. It's the first singlespeed. The first 29er. The first rigid bike. The first with disc brakes. And the first decidedly pretty bike I've owned.


----------



## UmbrousSoul (Jul 19, 2007)

Finally rode it tonight, seems that night riding is fun and I was paranoid for no reason.

Heres my Kona Blast '07 SS. I am thinking about a beefier gear, 16T gets spinning really fast so maybe (Edit: correction)14-15t is right for me.



I am proud of myself for making it to and fro my location without walking on any of the inclines. I was drained by the time I got there and when I got home but I took an optional route and challenged myself right up a steep hill. My words of encouragement: "Its a bike, you don't walk it you Ride it".

Also that mt.dew is full of water, useless info just wanted those to know that it isn't pop (I've posted about drinks before).


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

UmbrousSoul said:


> I am thinking about a beafier gear, 16T gets spinning really fast so maybe 17-18t is right for me.


Apologies if I've read your post wrong but don't you mean go to 14-15T? If you go to 17-18T you'll be spinning out more, it will only make the gearing easier.

And nice ride... sorry forgot to mention that earlier!


----------



## UmbrousSoul (Jul 19, 2007)

Ok yeah sorry I mean it the other way around, thank you for informing me. I figured if you add more teeth to the cog it would be beafier and not spin faster, instead of the other way around.


----------



## mattKHS (Jul 10, 2005)

UmbrousSoul: what is your tooth count on the crank?

it looks normal, like a 32t or so. I personally find a 32:16 perfect for mountain biking, But i feel you on the spinning alot on flats, and minor up hills. 

I have tried a 32:15, and on the street it was great. But on the trails I normally ride, it killed. I had to go back to the 16.


----------



## mattKHS (Jul 10, 2005)

Space Wrangler said:


> ~23.3 lbs, small frame


So does this have the adjustable dropouts?


----------



## UmbrousSoul (Jul 19, 2007)

mattKHS said:


> UmbrousSoul: what is your tooth count on the crank?
> 
> it looks normal, like a 32t or so. I personally find a 32:16 perfect for mountain biking, But i feel you on the spinning alot on flats, and minor up hills.
> 
> I have tried a 32:15, and on the street it was great. But on the trails I normally ride, it killed. I had to go back to the 16.


Yeah it is just a 32t cog. The only time 32:16 gets spinning too fast for me is on the flats/downhill. I am use to a lot more pull on the streets but certainly wouldn't want to die if I tried to take it to the trails. The best solution for this is to just have two cogs and change them out when you are going to a certain area. This would work for me because I am basically surrounded by streets therefor I won't be "riding to a trail" anytime soon, we have to drive there and that gives me the oppurtunity to change the cog before we left for the trail.

Pesonally I can handle 32:16 but I feel that if it was one or two sizes down that i'd get a lot more "oomfph" if you know what I mean. I can remember my ol' kiddie SS and it was very stiff in its pedaling but once you got up to speed it basically cruised. Besides thats why SSers use their arms and the handlebars for leverage.

Do you think a completely different ratio would work? Like 30:16/30:15 or something like that?

P.S. I was also thinking about replacing the crank/pedals (pedals to metal platforms) and the crank (FSA alpha drive which came with the geared bike) to an SS FSA crank. What do you think any suggestions or advice?


----------



## mattKHS (Jul 10, 2005)

White Industries makes an eno cog with 2 gear settings. But I think a 16 is usually the smallest of the pair. I think I have seen a 18/16, and a 19/17. 

I think going to a double crank in the front would work out. Maybe both. then you can run the 32:16, and a 36:16 if the chain length would work on your drop outs. That may be an issue. 

my old cranks were XTs, and I removed the inner granny gear, and ran a 32 middle & 34 outer. Worked well, but was dangerous on the calves if I had my chain on the 32. 

I personally ride my SS (32:16) as a commuter daily. But my ride is only 2 miles of pavement. I jun specialized Fast traks LK, aired up to 70psi, and I can roll at 15mph. Any faster im spinning too fast. It works for my 2 miles, and I just deal. 

Since I ride the trails almost every weekend, I like my clipped pedals. I rock the Candy Egg Beaters so I can still ride to work in shoes. I cant go back to flats for trail riding. im too hooked on being attached to my bike.


----------



## UmbrousSoul (Jul 19, 2007)

mattKHS said:


> White Industries makes an eno cog with 2 gear settings. But I think a 16 is usually the smallest of the pair. I think I have seen a 18/16, and a 19/17.
> 
> I think going to a double crank in the front would work out. Maybe both. then you can run the 32:16, and a 36:16 if the chain length would work on your drop outs. That may be an issue.
> 
> ...


Hmm seems people do conversate a bit, ok whatever. I thought the qoute from the OP was funny. What a lamer. (He converted his ss to 27 and "called and end to the thread" people laughed at him lol)

But yeah, I always understood how clip-in pedals are a good idea, but I have read Lots of stories of people really beefing it by being clipped in and not being able to get out. What disturbed me the most was Falling Backwards and not being able to clip out. Mainly because when I was young my uncle took me up a VERY steep loose dirt hill on a crappy run down three wheeler and well, it turned back on us. Yeah I was 8.

Currently, I am running the 32 on the outside ring and all of the previous rings were taken off. I like the idea of a double setup but I wonder which gearing would be better for trails (is higher better?) and personally I think many ratios will fit because I have a missing, master, and half link to work with (not to mention the dremel). Really though it would be easier just to have different end wheel cogs & chains and change before the trail, at least in my situation. Don't think the 32T is an issue is it?

I don't have a computer for my bike so I really don't know how fast I am going, but I did notice that I still slip on those damn pedals. Really though, I don't know how good clip-ins would be if you were spinning out. @[email protected]


----------



## mattKHS (Jul 10, 2005)

once you get used to it, you can unclip really fast. I dont even think about it anymore. I rarely fall due to being clipped in. Usually for other reasons, where a foot out wouldnt save me.


----------



## Space Wrangler (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: stumpjumper dropout*



mattKHS said:


> So does this have the adjustable dropouts?


Yes. I picked this over the GF Rig (with EBB) b/c it will be easy to switch back to the dropout with a derailler if I decide to switch back to gears (maybe 1x9 if I cant handle climbing...)
So far with 32/19 i've been able to make it up some (short) steep stuff, so I think I'll be able to stick with the SS. Ive had the bike about a week and lovin it so far.


----------



## manida (Feb 5, 2008)

Space Wrangler----fan of Widespread Panic??


----------



## mattKHS (Jul 10, 2005)

Space Wrangler said:


> Yes. I picked this over the GF Rig (with EBB) b/c it will be easy to switch back to the dropout with a derailler if I decide to switch back to gears (maybe 1x9 if I cant handle climbing...)
> So far with 32/19 i've been able to make it up some (short) steep stuff, so I think I'll be able to stick with the SS. Ive had the bike about a week and lovin it so far.


Awesome. So did you replace the drop out with a SS specific? or does it still have the hanger?


----------



## UmbrousSoul (Jul 19, 2007)

mattKHS said:


> Awesome. So did you replace the drop out with a SS specific? or does it still have the hanger?


I know you aren't asking me but I have to use that hanger still otherwise the nut on the quick release skewer doesn't have a nice flat surface to grip onto and skrew down. I figure I can put a bottle cap opener or something on it lmao.


----------



## mattKHS (Jul 10, 2005)

i was just wondering if Spec. has a SS specific replacement. 

Im sure the hanger there is fine, and probably not in the way or anything.


----------



## UmbrousSoul (Jul 19, 2007)

mattKHS said:


> i was just wondering if Spec. has a SS specific replacement.
> 
> Im sure the hanger there is fine, and probably not in the way or anything.


Yeah it has just enough room, I am hoping it might even protect the chain from something....



Spec.? Specialized? I don't know I bet they have a website though. If anything, I was just going to use the dremel or something and hack half of it off, but its ok.


----------



## Space Wrangler (Apr 9, 2006)

manida said:


> Space Wrangler----fan of Widespread Panic??


Yes. Its my screen name on several other forums. I joke with my fiance that I want to name our first child Space Wrangler (great name for boy or girl IMHO...). She is not a WSP fan and doesnt get it.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

If my parents named me that, Id kill them!


----------



## manida (Feb 5, 2008)

Lily would be a good one for a girl or Jack for a boy---both with WSP references!

on the reverse, my wife is the biggest WSP fan I know!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

What is WSP?


----------



## manida (Feb 5, 2008)

WSP=Widespread Panic. The kickarse jamband from Athens, GA


----------



## UmbrousSoul (Jul 19, 2007)

Reminds me of a story I was told about how these people were named driver so they named their kid screw.

True story.

And yes, if I was that kid I'd have to kill you too. 

One of the worse things you can do to a child is give him a lame name that can be made fun of easily. Then they get tortured all through school.

And besides, Space Wrangler? That is just a ripp off of Cowboy bebop AND 'Steve millers band' song - Space Cowboy, a much better saying.

Steve Miller:
"Yeah, ... i'm the Spaaaccccceeeeeee CowBoy, Bet you weren't Ready for That."

Good song.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

UmbrousSoul said:


> Steve millers band' song - Space Cowboy, a much better saying.
> 
> Steve Miller:
> "Yeah, ... i'm the Spaaaccccceeeeeee CowBoy, Bet you weren't Ready for That."
> ...


Wierdness. 
About the same time you posted this I was listening to that song on my favorite streaming radio.  http://www.kpig.com/playlist/


----------



## manida (Feb 5, 2008)

Space Wrangler by Widespread Panic and The Joker by Steve Miller Band are completely different songs/styles


nothing to do with cowboy beebop---whatever that is


----------



## UmbrousSoul (Jul 19, 2007)

manida said:


> Space Wrangler by Widespread Panic and The Joker by Steve Miller Band are completely different songs/styles
> 
> nothing to do with cowboy beebop---whatever that is


Well I wasn't even talking about The Joker, I am talking about the song Space Cowboy. Of course they are completely different, one is some lame new music that sucks like the rest of the trash out there today, and another is oldies that really rock.

And on Cowboy Bebop at the end of episodes (This is targetted at the main character) it declares "See you Space Cowboy.", its an anime.

As for Space Spangler, or whatever, its sub-par, at best. :/


----------



## manida (Feb 5, 2008)

mmmmmkay


----------



## IBBW (Mar 24, 2006)

*My SS*

[URL="







[/URL]

My lastest, nothing fancy.


----------



## zipzit (Aug 3, 2005)

stenu said:


> Here is mine, a '04 Explosif 18" frame...


Stenu, what's the dohickie mounted on your front fork? 
It looks like something on the right side of the hub... Is that a wireless transmitter for a speedometer? 
Some kind of a lock mechanism to stop a casual thief? 
It doesn't look like the brake assy, as that would have spokes running across it...

thanx, zip.


----------



## DiDaDunlop (Oct 22, 2005)

My best guess is that it is the transponder for timing purposes at races. I've used something similar a couple of times.


----------



## Arek (Jan 27, 2004)

*My new Misfit diSSent*

Haven't had a chance to try it out on dry trails yet - just one winter ride so far, but it felt great. Big thanks to Peter @ Misfit!


----------



## singlesteel (Dec 19, 2007)

nice detailed shots bro, hope your enjoyin the ride


----------



## mrkillerwhale (Jan 10, 2008)

*dirty drops*

currently geared for commuting, will soon be back to offroad ratio


----------



## Matty H (Aug 7, 2006)

Ack! Top-tube pad!


----------



## manida (Feb 5, 2008)

that bike looks EVIL! 

I love it.


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

that thing is a mongrel beast.

I love a good blinged up, custom fancy pants single speed. 
I love a well loved mongrel, junkyard dog single speed more

that seat tube looks bent.

Probably just the horizontal lines behind it.


----------



## Justin Fox (Mar 23, 2008)

Latest pic, now with Mary Bars which looks strange but I love them!


----------



## hydrogeek (Feb 20, 2006)

*Zion EBB660*

Here's my low budget SS. I picked up one of the clearance Zion EBB660 frames from JensonUSA and put together a budget bike with some new parts and some used stuff I had in the garage. She's all steel and with the $40 Nashbar 3.3 lb rigid fork she weights in at 25.5 lbs. At some point I will be looking for a lighter fork .


----------



## ibismojo2001 (Jul 21, 2006)

*2001 Ibis*

Here is the newly painted Mojo in Bubblegum Pink. Needs a chain and will be replacing the front disc brake with another Paul v-brake. Rigid??? Steel or Carbon?


----------



## mete (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## rox_clymer (Apr 6, 2007)

mete said:


>


I have seen that drive before, pedal forward for high gear and backward for low gear right?

What is the proper name of that drive?


----------



## Matty H (Aug 7, 2006)

Gosh I want a Lefty. If only to make my bike weirder. Are you running that thing with adapters?


----------



## madcap (May 26, 2007)

one of my singlespeeds is sooo confused now as to what exactly it is...


----------



## rox_clymer (Apr 6, 2007)

madcap said:


> one of my singlespeeds is sooo confused now as to what exactly it is...


A Raleigh Detour, Vassago Pitchfork/ODIS, mary bars and a Nuvinci hub?


----------



## madcap (May 26, 2007)

rox_clymer said:


> A Raleigh Detour, Vassago Pitchfork/ODIS, mary bars and a Nuvinci hub?


close...Redline MonoCog and Origin-8 Space bar (Mary clone)


----------



## yoginasser (Sep 14, 2006)

Since when does a nuvinci hub qualify as a single speed?


----------



## madcap (May 26, 2007)

yoginasser said:


> Since when does a nuvinci hub qualify as a single speed?


eh, it's a singlespeed frame.

singlespeed with adjustable drive ratio? there are no set "speeds"

I didn't see the "Infinite speeds" forum


----------



## mete (Apr 20, 2007)

Matty H said:


> Gosh I want a Lefty. If only to make my bike weirder. Are you running that thing with adapters?


Yes, it's a standard frame (which I painted myself) with 1 1/8" Headtube, the adapters are available on ebay, but I think it's not too complicated to copy them.

The bike is no longer running two-speeded (it's called retrodirect), because I don't need it.


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

now that one looks quick


----------



## phxartboy (Jun 17, 2004)

That Misfit and Cannondale are bad ass!

Then there's my commuter.


----------



## Matty H (Aug 7, 2006)

Big frame. And those tires are heavy, man. Probably over a pound each.


----------



## toyota200x (Sep 9, 2005)

I love the Green cannondale. Simply amazing. What brakes are those? Those levers are funky.


----------



## mete (Apr 20, 2007)

Brakes are Formula B4 with modified levers (black anodized, new covers for the brake fluid reservoir). The frame is not a Cannondale, it is a painted "chaka hoku" standard taiwan frame with sliding drop outs. The Lefty just fits, because I installed these adpters:

https://cgi.ebay.com/1-1-8-Steer-tu...ryZ42317QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Here my former singlespeeds, weight is 6609g:



and 7874g:


----------



## yoginasser (Sep 14, 2006)

> singlespeed with adjustable drive ratio?


The word single in "single speed" communicates none adjust-ability,when you have a mechanism on your bike that can adjust your "ratio" (whether it's marketed as infinite or not ) then it is no longer a single speed.



> there are no set "speeds"


Sure there is,the ratio (aka speed) on a nuvinci is set buy the position of the twist shifter.


----------



## dankilling (Feb 24, 2004)

mon-KEE! My 3yo son named him George, as in Curious George - I think thats the perfect name! Now I just need to get a yellow helmet......


----------



## kvojr (Apr 14, 2005)

Just picked up a new Monocog 29er. Way better over the rooty trails, climbs better than my Barracuda when seated, not as good standing. I think it has to do with the gearing differences (32x18 on the 'Cuda and 32x20 on the 'Cog) and better more comfortable position on the 'Cog. SOme changes to come...Tektro brakes Suck!... so gonna swap out the Avids I had on the 'Cuda.


----------



## singlesteel (Dec 19, 2007)

Just finished building this up. Only post first ride photos sorry, not quite as shinny as all these bikes that i hope do get ridden...


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

yeah, thats the way, a shiny bike is a sad bike


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

*Another Sette Reken...*



















Frame is an 18 inch, wasn't sure how it was going to measure up, and if I did it again, I might go for the 16 inch (I'm 5' 8"), I like a smaller frame, but it's comfortable.

Was hoping to get a Zion, like the one posted up a few posts from here, but they were sold out at the time... Not sure how I like the ride - the geometry feels a little kicked back, but I'm sure I'll get used to it. Forks are Redline Monocog, and I just put a flatter stem on this afternoon.


----------



## eyefloater (Apr 3, 2006)

dankilling said:


> mon-KEE! My 3yo son named him George, as in Curious George - I think thats the perfect name! Now I just need to get a yellow helmet......


That blue photographs really well. Makes my (black) bike pine for a flashier look.


----------



## 2na time (Feb 15, 2008)

*Fresh pics to come next week.*

Meet "Blacky".


----------



## donkeyWC (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

*1991 Litespeed*

Litespeed (for CBO) ti frame, Spicer Ti fork, RF stem & cranks, Syncros headset & post, WI ENO hub, Nokon cables, Avid brakes, 20.5 lbs

JMJ


----------



## Justin Fox (Mar 23, 2008)

Latest pic thanks to Felix Alim (https://www.felixalim.com).


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

Got all my new goodies on now.. I'm content for the moment with my built.
KHS Solo One
Avid BB7's 185/160 - Speed dial SL levers - Flak jacket cables
Crank Brothers Mallet 2 pedals
Sun wheels
Kenda tires


----------



## cableguy46 (Feb 18, 2008)

WOW, there are some fabulous bikes on here, so I hope mine lives up to it...LOVE MY SS THOUGH...


----------



## yehaaabiker6 (May 1, 2008)

*Brodie Miscreant*

https://yehaaa6.com/S6300094.JPG

this is my brand new 07 brodie miscreant. I'm new here, but it looks like a nice place 

I can't figure out how to make the pic smaller, or I'd post it right on here, but it's huge


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

yehaaabiker6 said:


> https://yehaaa6.com/S6300094.JPG
> 
> this is my brand new 07 brodie miscreant. I'm new here, but it looks like a nice place
> 
> I can't figure out how to make the pic smaller, or I'd post it right on here, but it's huge


Go here; get the *Image Resizer*, install, use.


----------



## cableguy46 (Feb 18, 2008)

Slocaus to the rescue again...you saved me too when I first started posting...now look at all my pictures... Be careful yehaaabiker6 slocaus does create "picutre monster"...


----------



## yehaaabiker6 (May 1, 2008)

let's try that


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

cableguy46 said:


> Slocaus to the rescue again...you saved me too when I first started posting...now look at all my pictures... Be careful yehaaabiker6 slocaus does create "picutre monster"...


Thank Google. 

I just hate it when someone cannot get the picture up! I wanna see the bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## ozbikebuddy (Mar 3, 2004)

*my new 69er project*

Here is my new 69er,
On-One inbred frame, Pro Carbon rigigd fork XT cranks and some generic bits. 
Hope this will be a fun bikew it gets its christening today:thumbsup:


----------



## alpka (Aug 20, 2007)

*Ozbikebuddy_*

I would love to know how you end up liking that fork!!


----------



## ozbikebuddy (Mar 3, 2004)

*the verdict is in!!!!!!!*

Frame: bloody stiff after repair
Fork: feels good it did vibrate under braking but thats the shitty disc i was using have plans to upgrade brake anyway this should be cured but super comfy with the big wheel up front feels like a sus fork.

The 69er was a bit of a revalation, very smooth even as a rigid, steering took some getting used to (felt like it flops to 1 side if u lean too much when holding the bike stationary, however this wasnt noticable on the trail, climbing was cool, decending fun, but it needs better brakes! And Soon!


----------



## dgaddis1 (Jul 1, 2007)

Here's my single speed (only bike actually). It's a 2006 Giant Anthem 3...originally converted using the Forte kit. The Forte tension lasted about 30 miles, then bent. Now using the Yess ETR-V w/the Full Suspension kit. Worked pretty well so far. Other mods include a Salsa bash guard, WTB Weirwolf front tire, Kenda Komando rear tire, and Forte carbon riser bar.

I love this bike!


----------



## LostBoyScout (Feb 7, 2008)

Mine's got skinny tires but otherwise fits the bill (actually its fixed but has freewheel capabilities)


----------



## Pax_Eco (Aug 10, 2007)

Justin Fox said:


> Latest pic thanks to Felix Alim (https://www.felixalim.com).


I love this bike!


----------



## IBBW (Mar 24, 2006)

*My latest*










? year Bianchi BOSS.


----------



## Calvissimo (Oct 7, 2007)

My two cents' worth...


----------



## AlliKat (Apr 28, 2006)

*Bridgestone MB-3 SS*

I just built this up last night. I'll get a ride on it in the next couple days I hope.

I was given the tensioner. my other investment is $0.

I didn't have chainring bolt spacers or shorter bolts so I pulled another middle ring for spacing. The small 11t cog is left in place for the lock ring. It would be really easy to switch to a road gear if I wanted to commute on it. I have to pull the whole handle bars apart to pull off the shifters. Tires will be installed before first dirt ride on it.


----------



## manida (Feb 5, 2008)

NICE! kinda like my MB1


----------



## j_aguilar5142 (Dec 1, 2005)

X-post from the Zion Forum...


----------



## Toth (May 15, 2007)

Here's my '97 GT Tequesta. I bought it new back then and it has been pretty much perfect.



















I removed the gears about 2 years ago when I lost a derrailleur wheel in the middle of the forest (second and still last defect in those 11 years). By then I had heard about singlespeeding and I could finish the ride by simply shortening the chain (picking 42-16 wasn't the best idea though).

Since then I've upgraded to some White Industries hubs, with the eccentric axle in the back. I'm very impressed with them so far, they have been simple to set up and work flawlessly. Actually, if i ever get a new frame it will have to have V-brakes because I'm definately taking these wheels along.

The suspension fork is probably not such a good idea...it works well and I like the comfort but it's about 5 cm longer than the original rigid fork. I like slow steering, but this is a bit much even for me. I tried to measure the headtube angle, it should be about 66-67 degrees :eekster: I wouldn't so much mind a rigid fork, but by now I'm so old and worn I can't have my bars much lower than where they are now. A new frame for a second bike is an option (rather a second bike than 5 cm of spacers ) but I still enjoy this one too much. It'll be a long time before this bike goes into retirement.


----------



## markham_guy (Mar 9, 2008)

*1993 Specialized Rockhopper*

First SS


----------



## bulldognz (Jan 10, 2008)

Thats Nice! I would love to find a frame like that and do a build. Great job.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

markham_guy said:


> First SS


Whats up with you rear cog system? It looks funky, I can see what I think are spacers but then the chain looks like it is wrapped around them directly then the chain rises a lot.

Also what size ring you got on there?


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

markham_guy said:


> First SS


Sweet, vintage beauty. :thumbsup:

That gear looks a little tough for us here on the left coast, we have a few places that gain 1000 feet in 2 miles, and some 3-4000 foot total climbs. That looks like a lotta walkin' to me.


----------



## markham_guy (Mar 9, 2008)

fastale said:


> Whats up with you rear cog system? It looks funky, I can see what I think are spacers but then the chain looks like it is wrapped around them directly then the chain rises a lot.
> 
> Also what size ring you got on there?


I've welded the chain to the spacers.....no....... I'm using a 18 tooth cog and I believe the chain ring is a 42, its the original chainring of the 93 Rokhopper. 
A friend was riding his SS around and it looked so cool that i decided to go for it. First time getting my hands dirty on a bike, ussually go to LBS for all the work.


----------



## john_mcdonough (Apr 20, 2008)

*Marin Pine Mountain 29" SS*

Swapped out the Reba for a rigid fork. Much lighter and simple. Handles great!! Only had it for a couple of weeks, but so far, so good!


----------



## markham_guy (Mar 9, 2008)

slocaus said:


> Sweet, vintage beauty. :thumbsup:
> 
> That gear looks a little tough for us here on the left coast, we have a few places that gain 1000 feet in 2 miles, and some 3-4000 foot total climbs. That looks like a lotta walkin' to me.


Chainring i believe is a 42 and 18 tooth cog. Living in Florida and dont have to climb much. Thanks for the :thumbsup:


----------



## markham_guy (Mar 9, 2008)

*93 Specialized Rockhopper*

Rear cog system


----------



## trail topher (Apr 24, 2004)

*G2 Fisher Rig*

Rig Build:
Frame: Gary Fisher Rig
Fork: Fox G2 F29
Wheels: Bontrager Race X Lite
Crank: Shimano XTR 175mm
Ring: Blackspire 32t
Cog: Surly 18t & 20t
Spacers: Surly
Post: Bontrager Race X Lite carbon
Saddle: Bontrager Race Lite
Stem: Thomson X4 90mm
Bar: Bontrager Race Lite Big Sweep
Grips: ESI Racers Edge
Pedals: Crank Bros Egg Beaters SL
Chain: SRAM 8 speed
Tires: Bontrager Jones 2.2
Brakes: BB7
Weight: 23.7lbs


----------



## towers07 (Dec 15, 2007)

The Rev. Patrick said:


> I'll get in on this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice wheels


----------



## towers07 (Dec 15, 2007)

austinmark said:


> View attachment 302425
> 
> 
> View attachment 302427


nice bell :thumbsup:


----------



## Slow Eddie (Jun 13, 2007)

*Echelon Cycle Works Custom SS*

Brazed by a friend I went to college with, now out of Mount Tabor, VT:

Frame: Steel, lugged; navy metallic w/ cream panels - paint by Chris Bull of Circle A Cycles
Fork: F80X
Headest: King
Stem/Handlebar/Grips: Origin8, BikesOnSnow FloWing, Ruffian Lock-On
Seapost/Saddle: Ritchey Comp, SSM Bontrager
BB/Cranks: RF: Taperlock Ti/Turbine Compact, 32/Bashguard
Pedals: Ringle ZuZu
Chain: SRAM PC-91
Freewheel: ACS 20t
Wheels: Paul WORD/Fhub laced to WTB Speedmasters, SBC Rockster Team
Brakes: Marinovative Cheap Trick; SRAM 9.0 levers


----------



## STS01 (Dec 29, 2005)

mete said:


> Here my former singlespeeds, weight is 6609g:


What are the forks on that one? Disc only? I was looking at the Disc only Mosso carbon fork, but these look even nicer.


----------



## clayd (Jul 18, 2005)

*'03 Epic Comp SS*

So here is my humble submission.

2003 Epic Comp
32/18
Surly Singulator


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

that dog in the doorway is looking mighty sad. I think you should get it and the bike out for a ride.


----------



## Slow Eddie (Jun 13, 2007)

refreshinglygood said:


> that dog in the doorway is looking mighty sad. I think you should get it and the bike out for a ride.


He's a little flaky off-leash still. A few more low-speed training sessions and I'll feel a lot more comfortable on the trail with him.

We did hit the dog park later that day, though. Much happiness.

Oh - he was totally working over a shin bone while I was taking the photo. He didn't seem too unhappy to me :thumbsup:


----------



## Walker (Oct 5, 2006)

This is my new bike (and pretty much my first). I am really loving it so far, it rides like a champ. I live out in Arizona, and it really seems to like the terrain out here. The only thing new that isn't included in these pictures are my new ESI grips, which I am really glad I chose. Let me know what you guys think of my setup (opinions appreciated!).

*Raleigh XXIX 2007*

*OEM Stuff:*

20" double-butted 4130 cro-mo steel frame/fork with eccentric bottom bracket for chain tensioning
truvativ firex ss crankset
avid bb5 disc brakes w/avid fr-5 levers
cassette ss hub on the back with wtb speed disc 29'er rims
wtb exiwolf tires 
easton ea-30 seatpost
wtb laser v saddle
cane creek headset

*replaced:*

primo mag pedals
thomson elite x4 stem and control tech bars
specialized speedzone sport wireless computer
esi chunky black grips

(click to enlarge)


----------



## chris_nor_cal (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## stenu (Dec 8, 2006)

*Kilauea '98 SS*

Raynold 631 frame, Salsa CroMoto fork (brake bosses removed), Self made "eccentric" GT by Hadley rear hub and DT Onyx front hub
with Mavic XM317 rims, LX cranks, Ritchey, Avid and Selle Italia other stuff.


----------



## FastFix (Sep 29, 2007)

*Here's mine*

Recycled steel frame from dumpster. Home made flip flop hub. Trying my best to kill it so I have a reason for a new bike.


----------



## messofzero (Jul 8, 2005)

dining room = garage










lady friend's 925










a friend's very gold steamroller with the paint stripped off










single speed pugsley and fixed iro rob roy with hacksaw mods










monocog w/ marys and a poorly painted fork

and this is a monocog that i never rode, even though it was pretty cool.










i think im due for a geared bike for a bit of balance

(ducks)


----------



## NixFoc85 (May 16, 2008)

where did you pick up those orange ourys?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

A better image of my Mountain Cycle Moho STS City Slicker.


----------



## jimsbbc (Jan 18, 2007)

Kinesis Maxlight XC>120 from the UK. Has a Salsa Cromoto Grande fork (26" wheels) that I swap with my Manitou minute 3 sus fork and its a perfect swap.


----------



## Reini 65 (Mar 14, 2007)

....


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

My Rockhopper in its current state. ~25lbs, and a lot of fun on the trail. I'd like to get a new, lighter wheelset and run tubeless, maybe even try a rigid fork. That cage is crap to use on the trail, but I never lose bottles I guess.


----------



## deanmachine (Feb 25, 2006)

*2005 km*

2005 KM has been 1x9,3x9, now SS.


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

My first SS. Took it out for the first time tonight. Fun stuff. Bike was a pawn shop find, used some other spares i had laying around to finish it.


----------



## bdc88 (Sep 27, 2005)

Pedal Force MT SS - Last modification was performed this last weekend and she is not complete.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

bdc88 said:


> Pedal Force MT SS - Last modification was performed this last weekend and she is not complete.


Dang, That's cool!

Here is something on the other side of the SS Spectrum. I was going to sell this frame, but my GF's son wants to ride it, so I put it back together last night. It weighs 28.5 pounds. I think he'll have fun riding it.


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

EGF168 said:


>


So you bought the demo Singular?


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Forgive my rudeness but not in a million years, I'm a FS guy but they are both great single speeds so I thought I'd post them up for anyone who didn't see the Singular on the 29er thread and whatever the other nice bike is in black, I must say I'd like to try swept back bars on one of my bikes though.


----------



## chadbmx462 (Apr 11, 2008)

Here is my Zaskar SS.

The frame is a '95 Zaskar USA Made (new powder coating) Found it in the classifieds for $25. Don't think the guy knew what he had......I did. LOL! A true mountain goat. 
'08 Reba Race 85mm

Superlight!


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

man,the sweet rides just keep comin!!!love this thread!:thumbsup:


----------



## nutallabrot (Jul 12, 2005)

my Surly with purple rims. I love them!


----------



## pawe1 (Dec 31, 2007)

Well im converted lol, not literary but mentally, I ride a DBack










I have an appointment for june 6th to get a tune up, Im gonna go to the bike shop tomorrow and talk prices for a single speed conversion.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

pawe1 said:


>


ewww.. :ciappa: gears! just kidding, post before and after shots, looking forward with the conversion. :thumbsup:


----------



## pawe1 (Dec 31, 2007)

i like the idea of becoming a stronger rider, not having speeds will push me to work up hills instead of shifting over and riding it out...like I said, gonna go talk prices tomorrow..any suggestions for a front sprocket, rear sprocket, not to expensive? or maybe a whole crank / sprocket for the front...whats a good gear size, so many questions ahhh!


----------



## hitek (Feb 22, 2006)

That Surly is sharp white and purple


----------



## pawe1 (Dec 31, 2007)

hahah I go to my locale bike shop (devils gear) seeking price for single speed conversion and come out with a new bike, Im gonna be putting my down payment on a 29er SE Stout next thursday, getting the 08 Army Green. But my mind is raceing 100miles a minute so I might end up getting a GT SS any of you guys have any thoughts what I should do? Im keeping my DBack thats for sure, put some more money down for the tune up.


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

I had a peace 26. Great bike, low BB so you have to be careful going through rocky sections.

Carve machine, loves singletrack twisty bits. EBB was hard to keep from moving though. I was pushing a 34:16, at 220 pnds.


----------



## baja1974 (Dec 29, 2006)

My 29er (Size 17"),Single Speed, Full Rigid... 

Now running 33x20




























Baja


----------



## deanmachine (Feb 25, 2006)

pawe1 said:


> hahah I go to my locale bike shop (devils gear) seeking price for single speed conversion and come out with a new bike, Im gonna be putting my down payment on a 29er SE Stout next thursday, getting the 08 Army Green. But my mind is raceing 100miles a minute so I might end up getting a GT SS any of you guys have any thoughts what I should do? Im keeping my DBack thats for sure, put some more money down for the tune up.


 A LBS had a 2007 on sale for $329 .I almost bought it but I already have a Surly Karate Monkey. A nice bike.


----------



## So Cal RX (Oct 1, 2005)

My new Voodoo Zaka


----------



## pomalift (May 24, 2008)

*San Jose*

2008 Bianchi San Jose - 55 cm. Stock except for new Bontrager Jones xCr tires.


----------



## sfcyclist (Apr 26, 2006)

*21" Fisher Rig*










The Genesis 2.0 works like a charm! This bike handles like a razor....


----------



## MIN (Apr 14, 2007)

*a new spanish singlespeeder*

hi! this is my singlespeed, a new update is coming soon, a pair of crosmax xl wheels with spz captain front tire and schwalbe RR rear.
the final weight with this wheels will be 18.0 lbs
regards!


----------



## cableguy46 (Feb 18, 2008)

So the new Geometry is quick, huh? Did you ride the older geometry to notice that there is a big diff? I have the older Geometry and have thought of updating, but I really love mine, and yet haven't had a chance to ride the new...


----------



## jmfrankl (Aug 12, 2007)

On the Outcast 29, what parts did you swap, how much did it cost to do so, and what differences has it made?

Thanks,

John


----------



## ysrchris (May 25, 2008)

*convert?*

Hi I just found this sight in my search for converting to ss.
I have a few questions...I have an early 90's Trek 7000 aluminum frame.
I have seen some pics with vert. drop outs some have tensioners some don't...what gives?
Also I have heard some ask about half links...what are these?
I have also seen some rear hubs with two gears...but how do you switch and is there any advantage to this?

Thanks for any help that you can give. I want to reasearch and buy products this summer and build over the winter.

Chris


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

ysrchris said:


> Hi I just found this sight in my search for converting to ss.
> I have a few questions...I have an early 90's Trek 7000 aluminum frame.
> I have seen some pics with vert. drop outs some have tensioners some don't...what gives?
> Also I have heard some ask about half links...what are these?
> ...


most of your questions are answered in *FAQ*


----------



## ysrchris (May 25, 2008)

Found it...Thanks


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

jmfrankl said:


> On the Outcast 29, what parts did you swap, how much did it cost to do so, and what differences has it made?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> John


yea,@ $400 shipped that's a _*smokin*_ deal!!!:thumbsup:

BTW,did you have rear dropout/wheels fit probs?i've heard from some trusted resources about that issue.and how's it ride for a rigid alluminum bike?i'd considered it so i wouldn't have to wait much longer on a 29er SS,but like you,i'd @ least hafta swap the gearing around (a LOT),and w/ my spinal injuries,i've shied away from alluminum non full sus'ers.but that price...


----------



## Alumni (Mar 2, 2007)

GF Rig.


----------



## awightden (Oct 4, 2007)

*mines*

recently bought


----------



## Alumni (Mar 2, 2007)

awightden said:


> recently bought


What are those funny looking things in the spokes?


----------



## pimpy (Jul 7, 2004)

*Dekerf Solitaire*

here's mine
those race king tires are great!


----------



## mattKHS (Jul 10, 2005)

I like the looks of the tread on that tire. You said they are "race king" Who makes that? Google didnt come up with much.


----------



## alauver (May 21, 2008)

and what size are they? 2.5 - 3??


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

continental race king


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

awightden- How do you like your Centrum so far? I'm really intrigued by it as a knockaround bike for the street...

also how much did you pay if you don't mind my asking?

Thanks!
Rob


----------



## awightden (Oct 4, 2007)

*Globe*

The reflectors are gone :thumbsup: (though I did add a seatpost rack)
I had been looking at this bike online for a couple weeks. I love it. I bought the Sport and paid $550 as advertised on the website. I am also a 'clyde, and haven't broke a spoke yet!! The pedals suck; they are rubbery or something and feel kinda' flimsy. I will replace the bar and maybe the stem for a more upright ride, but the pedals are goin' fer sher. I bought 2 bikes that week at the same shop (got the wife in my life a beach cruiser). When I went to pick up her bike the guy says, "oh we didn't get you a cage for yer water bottle when you got the Centrum." I'm like, "I just spent close to a grand up in here...f'er oughtt'a be free!"...so he gave me the water bottle cage.


----------



## dashSC (Jan 27, 2008)

You should replace the bash guard and put black spokes on that Centrum. Stealth Biker and all.


----------



## bigdbiker (Aug 10, 2004)

*My New SS*

Banjo Cycles Blinglespeed - Stainless Steel (Reynolds 953), 650B wheels and bunch of really nice parts...


----------



## jpatkinson (Jan 15, 2007)

Almost seems too nice to ride! I would hang it on the wall and stare at it all day ... well, probably not. Beautiful.


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)




----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

*New Jabber Build.*

Here's my new Jabberwocky. Picked it up this weekend. Absolutely LOVE it!


----------



## Milk of SS-Italy (Jan 24, 2004)

singlesteel said:


> Just finished building this up. Only post first ride photos sorry, not quite as shinny as all these bikes that i hope do get ridden...


klein deathgrip tires?

how much i loved those tires....


----------



## DEADBEEF (May 25, 2005)

*have to share after waiting almost 9 months for the frame*

the old manitou mars-1 fork is temporary...


----------



## bread (Nov 27, 2007)

This is mine,from France.
Redline monocog aluminium frame,CK hubs,FRM brakes,levers and headset,Dura-Ace bracket,Tioga Spyder white saddle,ZTR rims,paint with the "Red Lucifer" from Citroën cars
Weighing in at 16 lbs exactly.

I'm in love with it!!


----------



## shanem (Apr 15, 2008)

*Sycip Diesel*

Here's mine. Scored the frame and fork off ebay and just got it built up yesterday


----------



## fontmoss (Oct 30, 2006)

fisher ferrous with modifications


----------



## RSW42 (Aug 22, 2006)

I have everything for my latest masterpiece, but the Frame is still being worked in CO...

Here's a taste of what I built up for it so far... 




























Now if only the folks out in CO finish that frame...he said (on the 29th) that it is "2 weeks out"...I CAN'T WAIT!!! :madman:



.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

RSW42 said:


> I have everything for my latest masterpiece, but the Frame is still being worked in CO...
> 
> Here's a taste of what I built up for it so far...
> 
> ...


Those are nice! I really like the red and black contrast. I think if I were going to spend huge coin on a wheelset, I would buy a multi gear rear hub and convert it to SS. That would give me some flexibility in case I wanted to use them on a geared bike.


----------



## IntheBush (May 31, 2008)

Brand spanking new Haro Mary SS. Went on a 5 mile shake down ride this morning, on varied terrain including gravel road, and primitive double track.

Damn nice production 29r SS bike. The gearing it good for hill climbing and trails, a little high for the flats but very acceptable for a 1st SS bike.

The BB5 brakes when properly dialed in are certainly a cut above the old center pulls I used to run downhill back in the day..

I can heartily recommend this bike. Kudo's to Haro for this one. Fit, finish and ride quality are very good. Expected for a $900 bike.

Other than expected adjustments, no problems whatsoever right out of the box..


----------



## RSW42 (Aug 22, 2006)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Those are nice! I really like the red and black contrast. I think if I were going to spend huge coin on a wheelset, I would buy a multi gear rear hub and convert it to SS. That would give me some flexibility in case I wanted to use them on a geared bike.


Thanks! I like the contrast too...the rest of the bits for the bike are same red, frame will be brushed Ti...should be porn-star hot.

I hear you my bruthah, but this project is part cathartic for me, and I vowed to build this bike as a SS, and only SS 

Besides, I have three other "gearies" (one is a road bike!)

Cheers,

R


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

Got the whole fleet of SS bikes out today for general maintanence and a good cleaning.


----------



## dashSC (Jan 27, 2008)

nspace, I don't like you anymore.


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

nspace said:


> Got the whole fleet of SS bikes out today for general maintanence and a good cleaning.


Are you not ever tempted to put a few gears on one?


----------



## deanmachine (Feb 25, 2006)

nspace said:


> Got the whole fleet of SS bikes out today for general maintanence and a good cleaning.


Which one is your favorite MTB ?


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

Gears?! Never! haha. I had a geared Kona but I sold it to fund my Misfit project.

The Misfit by far is my favourite ride. So comfortable, just right!


----------



## cha_cha_ (Mar 25, 2008)

surly is 26 and the zion + misfit are 29er? very nice...


----------



## sschica (May 16, 2008)

*Pretty New Spot*

Here is my new singlespeed. Took her out for her maiden voyage this weekend at one of the more technical spots in the Bay Area and the bike was amazing. Truly a great ride.


----------



## sschica (May 16, 2008)

*Sweet new ride*

I think it got it to upload this time. Hopefully the details are still clear.

Not only pretty, but a great ride as well. Spot rocks and knows how to design a great frame.


----------



## Pax_Eco (Aug 10, 2007)

Great bike!!!

That tire in the front is a wtb weirwolf 2.1 or 2.3?


----------



## sschica (May 16, 2008)

The front wheel is a 2.1


----------



## eyefloater (Apr 3, 2006)

nspace said:


> Gears?! Never! haha. I had a geared Kona but I sold it to fund my Misfit project.
> 
> The Misfit by far is my favourite ride. So comfortable, just right!


Hey, what model's the Black Sheep?


----------



## the_colorado_kid (Apr 5, 2006)

Nice Ernesto. Guess the ENO played well with the canti brakes....Any alignment issues? On my road bike I had to get a longer reach caliper to make the rear wheel work.


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

eyefloater said:


> Hey, what model's the Black Sheep?


Black Sheep..do you mean the Steelwool?

It is the Sweet City SS.


----------



## eyefloater (Apr 3, 2006)

Hahaha, ya (oops).


----------



## eyefloater (Apr 3, 2006)

Double oops, all this time I thought that bike was set up w/ cantis ... no wonder I never found a singlespeed 'cross bike on the Steelwool site! *facepalm*


----------



## Justin Fox (Mar 23, 2008)

Finished? (Never!).


----------



## dashSC (Jan 27, 2008)

Both your house and your bike are rather minimalist. I like it.


----------



## cruiserman (Jun 9, 2008)

Ramble Tamble


----------



## phxartboy (Jun 17, 2004)

Justin Fox said:


> Finished? (Never!).


I love this thread. So much awesomeness!


----------



## integradriv3r (May 24, 2007)

Here is my 04 Rockhopper:


----------



## 42hz (Apr 15, 2005)

*My Pugsley*

Trying again in the right thread. 

My Pug, better post a photo here before I put some gears on it.


----------



## robcycle (May 10, 2006)

42hz said:


> Trying again in the right thread.
> 
> My Pug, better post a photo here before I put some gears on it.
> View attachment 368127


That's just beautiful. The bike and the picture. :thumbsup:

-Rob.


----------



## liam2051 (Apr 19, 2008)

Justin Fox said:


> Finished? (Never!).


ok this may well be a very very very stupid question but how the hell is that standing up? i cant see no stand is all????

oh and nice pad mate lovin the minimalism


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

thats the old, stand the bike up, race to position take the shot before it falls over trick. Takes heaps of practice that one.


----------



## liam2051 (Apr 19, 2008)

42hz said:


> Trying again in the right thread.
> 
> My Pug, better post a photo here before I put some gears on it.
> View attachment 368127


HOLY MOLEY!

let me just say first wow u have a eye for photography - and secondly what the hell is with the tires how big is the bag size on those suckers? they look like motor-cross


----------



## 42hz (Apr 15, 2005)

Robcycle: Thanks!

Liam 2051: Thank you! The tires are Surly Endomorph's, for 26" rim and 3,7" wide, the diameter is like a 29" wheel though. Luckily I have never had to replace the inner tube. =)


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Gosh I wish I owned a Pugsley and maybe a Big Dummy to boot... I don't know what they do over it Surly (prob sit around playing computer games or something) but man they are just innovators... great bike and great photo... hello new desktop!


----------



## November (May 21, 2007)

Posted elsewhere, but here is my older Jamis Dakar that I converted (32t x 28t) with a Yess tensioner. No problems at all during yesterday's shakedown run (other than I landed on my ribcage on a simple log-over and lost my glasses for good).


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

liam2051 said:


> ok this may well be a very very very stupid question but how the hell is that standing up? i cant see no stand is all????
> 
> oh and nice pad mate lovin the minimalism


there was something under the pedal holding it up. it was photoshopped out of the pic


----------



## Alumni (Mar 2, 2007)

Justin Fox said:


> Finished? (Never!).


WOW

Your girlfriend is Cute!


----------



## lcd550 (Mar 15, 2007)

Here's my recently converted '95 Cro-Mo Specialized Rockhopper Singlespeed (also posted in the Specialized forum). This is the bike that got me hooked on the sport. Definitely not as fancy as others on the forum, but I enjoy riding it. 

Feels different feel from my full suspension rig and I can see why people are hooked on riding Singlespeeds. It brought life back to my trusty old rig.


----------



## IntheBush (May 31, 2008)

That Specialized is a fine looking bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## CanOnlyRide (Oct 27, 2005)

*Mine*

Heres my SS mountain bike Im currently working on. Its a '99 Marin Palisade's Trail that I got new in '99 for my 14th b- day and its still working nice, although, all that is stock is the frame, cranks, bb and chainring... Anyways, I have a lot of Weight Weenies stuff on her and I even sanded the whole frame and took all the stickers off to shed even more weight. After taking off all the gear shifting devices the other day, I dropped 822 grams! I still need a SS chain and some spacers for the rear but she is down to about 16lbs right now.


----------



## phxartboy (Jun 17, 2004)

CanOnlyRide said:


> I even sanded the whole frame and took all the stickers off to shed even more weight.


Hmm, that's really stupid. At least put some air in your tire...


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

CanOnlyRide said:


> I even sanded the whole frame and took all the stickers off to shed even more weight.


Has anyone ever weighed the paint? This just sounds crazy.. but looks mint


----------



## danthesoundman (Jun 29, 2006)

*finished this hours ago!*

Just finished building her up. Got the frame for a hundred bucks off craigslist and parts from ebay and old bikes and had to get some new stuff from the bike shop.

Old XTR Cranks (Had to use spacers for bottom bracket)
Tyrannosaurus Rex Squeeze horn courtesy of Kona Smoke 2-9
Surly 32t chainring w/5mm chainring bolts
Avid Mechs front and rear from Kona Unit 2-9
WTB Laserdiscs with Pivot hubs from Haro SS Mary (LOUD and Heavy)
Handlebar and stem from girlfriend's KHS Solo One 26er (red)
Pedros lock-on grips new from store
KONA Jackshit Pedals from Kona Smoke 2-9
Chris King 16t cassette-type cog new from store
Fork is butted chromoly from Haro SS Mary 29er
tires from Kona Unit 2-9
Tubes are Slime new from store
Seat is from an old Rocky Mountain Element
seatpost is a five dollar salvage from bike shop (for now)
chain is brand new from bike shop
Lock is OnGuard Mastiff 5022C w/5 digit combination (fits perfectly around my waist)


----------



## kbollox (May 27, 2008)

Recently built up GT Peace 9r


----------



## zevy voom (Sep 12, 2007)

Here's my "new" old singlespeed, I bought it new in 1985 and rode it until 2000. I wanted to get this cool steel frame back on the road.

(MTB content: it has a Surly spacer kit in the rear, and it's owner has a Zaskar and Racer X)


----------



## danthesoundman (Jun 29, 2006)

"Murdered Out" 29er Rigid SS: (My Pride and Joy)


----------



## CanOnlyRide (Oct 27, 2005)

phxartboy said:


> Hmm, that's really stupid. At least put some air in your tire...


I knew someone would say it, I dont have another tube right now so itll have to sit like that, and it really doesnt matter b/c there is no chain on it anyways...

Why is sanding it stupid? It doesnt affect anything.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

CanOnlyRide said:


> I knew someone would say it, I dont have another tube right now so itll have to sit like that, and it really doesnt matter b/c there is no chain on it anyways...
> 
> Why is sanding it stupid? It doesnt affect anything.


sanding isn't stupid,but being so obsessive compulsive about weight that you sand it to bare metal just to save,what,1/2 a gram?,seems pretty dumb to me as well...but,that's my opinion and to each his own,it's all good,man,it's SS's:thumbsup:

BTW,if thats a steel frame,then yeah,i will affect something...rust


----------



## CanOnlyRide (Oct 27, 2005)

Longhaultrucker: I respect your opinion. It is aluminium.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

kool.won't hurt a thing on alluminumnumnum:thumbsup: 

of course,my opinion wuz related to my own rides...i don't race or anything,so other than my chicken legs,weight's not an issue,other than when i struggle up a mean spirited hill 
i'll prolly wanna lose a little weight on my new 29er gearie,tho,it's rigid and v-braked and the website claims 27lbs:eekster: ...since i'll be adding @ least a set of bb5/7's...


----------



## CanOnlyRide (Oct 27, 2005)

That is a lot! Mine came stock around that weight also.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

see,for some reason,on my gearie bike (it bein my 1st 29er too),i have this mental block (my obsesive compulsive? ) that i _need_ a good low granny gear...not so much the big ring.it came as a 1x8,but i'll be making it into a 3x8 (unless i find a bash gaurd that'll fit),and adding the fairly new discs off my 26er gearie...as long as i can get it back down to the 27-ish lbs,i'll be happy

i'll be puttin some other parts back on my other (_way_ more expensive) gearie,because since i built it up in the fall of '06 from a frame,i've put exactly 200 miles on it,meanwhile,my monocog got about 2400-ish miles in the same time .

so after spendin all the dough,it sits i feel i'll be puttin the miles in on the 29er now,so i may end up sellin off the 26er gearie to finance a 29er SS


----------



## Uumske (Apr 1, 2004)

*Jeng, is this your bike?*

http://www.pvdwiki.com/index.php?title=Wanga_one


----------



## stephen11364 (Jan 31, 2004)

*OnOne*

Two pics of my new SS - I'll be losing the MRP soon and going 34:17


----------



## explorer (Oct 29, 2007)

Very nice inbred !
:thumbsup:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

longhaultrucker said:


> sanding isn't stupid,but being so obsessive compulsive about weight that you sand it to bare metal just to save,what,1/2 a gram?,seems pretty dumb to me as well...but,that's my opinion and to each his own,it's all good,man,it's SS's:thumbsup:
> 
> BTW,if thats a steel frame,then yeah,i will affect something...rust


It cracks me up how you call him, "dumb", with a :thumbsup: about losing weight by sanding his frame, which by the way can drop 1/2 pound on some bikes, instead of "1/2 gram". That's like pissing on a guys bike and and wanting them to thank you for it. Then, later you talk about dropping weight from your 29er. I guess if anyone drops weight, they have to consult you and make sure it's not, "dumb". Sometimes opinions should be kept to yourself! ut:


----------



## mike5468 (Feb 3, 2007)

*What do you think??*








Sweet


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

CanOnlyRide said:


> Heres my SS mountain bike Im currently working on. Its a '99 Marin Palisade's Trail that I got new in '99 for my 14th b- day and its still working nice, although, all that is stock is the frame, cranks, bb and chainring... Anyways, I have a lot of Weight Weenies stuff on her and I even sanded the whole frame and took all the stickers off to shed even more weight. After taking off all the gear shifting devices the other day, I dropped 822 grams! I still need a SS chain and some spacers for the rear but she is down to about 16lbs right now.


I think you should take it a step further and polish it!


----------



## phxartboy (Jun 17, 2004)

CanOnlyRide said:


> Why is sanding it stupid? It doesnt affect anything.


Just tired of the weight weenie insanity. I watched a guy at the LBS a few weeks ago weighing the tiny screws that tighten his lock on grips. I was too hungover to kick him in the teeth...


----------



## stephen11364 (Jan 31, 2004)

explorer said:


> Very nice inbred !
> :thumbsup:


Thanks!


----------



## Philipk (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## mattKHS (Jul 10, 2005)

i agree the weight weenie thing can go too far. 

Me, I ride a 30lb SS. 

2.35" tires, thorn resistant tubes, dart 3 fork on a Cro Mo Redline. I still love riding it. And I dont feel any faster on a 20lb rigid aluminum SS. 


Is it sad my SS hardtail is heavier than my FS gearie (Epic comp @ 26lbs)?


----------



## mattKHS (Jul 10, 2005)

Philipk said:


>


How do you like that fetish carbon fork? Where did you get it? how much?


----------



## Fernand Naudin (Jun 20, 2008)

That's mine. It is a Skydecomp SoloTomillo, with SKyde forks, bars and seatpost.
Wheels are Tune with ZTR rims. It is made of titanium and it weights 16.5 pounds (yes, I can be a weight weenie), and most of all : I LOVE IT !


----------



## MRDBS (Feb 20, 2008)

Nice whitewalls bro.


----------



## Philipk (Mar 1, 2008)

mattKHS said:


> How do you like that fetish carbon fork? Where did you get it? how much?


I can't compare it to much since I only did one mild ride on the stock fork. However it is two or so pounds lighter and that makes a big diff. As for price I bought the whole bike from a buddy who up graded so I'm not sure what he paid originally.


----------



## ColoradoCovert (Nov 25, 2007)

I love this bike. It reminds me of the Swobo Sanchez. What kind of rims?


----------



## stephen11364 (Jan 31, 2004)

stephen11364 said:


> Two pics of my new SS - I'll be losing the MRP soon and going 34:17


Just lost the MRP guide and upgraded to a 34t Surly chainring - I'll post up pics later. I just noticed how ghetto the red tape looks on the chainstay! Any suggestions on how to drop some weight. The only thing I can think of are cranks and possibly lighter tires.


----------



## duotone (Dec 31, 2006)

...


----------



## grundy (Jan 12, 2004)

found an old pic of my (retired) 1x1. that bike carried me through so many fun night rides...


----------



## havnmonkey (Apr 22, 2007)

*2005 Hardrock SS*

finally finished w/ the build... it'll be on it's maiden voyage this afternoon!!!


----------



## stephen11364 (Jan 31, 2004)

*Almost complete Inbred!*

All I want now is a new crankset!


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> It cracks me up how you call him, "dumb"... which by the way can drop 1/2 pound on some bikes, instead of "1/2 gram"... I guess if anyone drops weight, they have to consult you and make sure it's not, "dumb". Sometimes opinions should be kept to yourself! ut:


reread yer last sentance there poppy."dumb" was admittedly the wrong choice of words,i kinda meant "obssessive".so i guess i'm dumb,having never known anybody personally who's sanded their frame,so i guess i was sposed to be born knowing it could be up to 1/2 lb?indeed.i guess if anybody wants to answer a question with their opinion on an open forum,they need to pm n ask you if you think they're dumb for doing so?

he had asked a question,i offered my opinion (admittedly w/ a bad choice of words).you just butted yer big nose in there to flame someone,so who's the ass?BTW,the conversation wuzn't just on this thread,there wuz another thread where i had gave him a thumbs up for his efforts _and_ thanked him for teaching me that all his efforts made a big diffrence.that's why buttin yer nose in sometimes is _dumb_,when you don't have all the facts.so again,reread yerlast sentance before ya jump in a conversation that ya may not have all the facts for the sole purpose to flame someone:ciappa:

BTW,2 things ya wuz misquotin...1)not tryin to lose weight on my 29er,just wanna keep it close to the same when i add a couple heavier parts,2)i didn't give the thumbsup smilie when said it wuz dumb (never said HE wuz),i gave it after sayin to each his own.twuz never my intention to "piss on" anyone's bike...where'd ya pull that one from i wonder?someplace dark n stinky?


----------



## Alumni (Mar 2, 2007)

Gary Fisher SS.


----------



## vikingtarga (Dec 4, 2007)

*2003 trek 4500*

heres my baby


----------



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

why the derailleur?


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

scoutcat said:


> why the derailleur?


why not?


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

tension


----------



## SiamSingleSpeed (May 17, 2008)

*hi all*

my bike, 4 everyday riding, downtown BKK


----------



## vikingtarga (Dec 4, 2007)

scoutcat said:


> why the derailleur?


just a cheap tension option until my surly singleator gets here


----------



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

just take some links out


----------



## mattKHS (Jul 10, 2005)

he'll still likely need something for tension. Finding the perfect gear / chain length is tough. I'd rather run a tensioner too on a non SS frame. Just in case you got a rear flat it would be easier to change on the trail. 

But i run an SS frame.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

mattKHS said:


> i agree the weight weenie thing can go too far.
> 
> Me, I ride a 30lb SS.
> 
> ...


@ the risk of "pissing on someone..." again ,lol...nah it ain't sad,matt...like i had origonally said before misquoted somewhat,it's all good,it's bikes:thumbsup: ...personally,i'd rather own that 30lb monocog 29er that the little dual susser.i'm hoping to park one beside it's d440 sibbling (which sits beside the m'cog 26er) this year too,or at least by spring).


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

i guess the thing that keeps me riding ssers is that it's not about the bike, all this talk about weights etc to me is not what ssing is about, but hey, thats just me.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Fernand Naudin said:


> That's mine. It is a Skydecomp SoloTomillo, with SKyde forks, bars and seatpost.
> ...


Hey, I've noticed the Skyde stuff before but could not find anyone who is using them. I think I posted in the Custom builders' section.

How do you find the quality of the Skyde parts? The cost is low for titanium. What about service (communication and delivery)?

I saw a comment somewhere, that the fork was very soft. That might not suit me as I am on the heavy side. What do you think about the "character" of the frame and fork?


----------



## nixgame22 (Apr 10, 2008)

Just finished up building my first single speed. this was definitely on a budget. I found an older yellow Cannondale on Craigslist for $100, completely stripped it down to the frame. 
This is what it looked like (not the same frame, just a pic for ref)








Then stripped off all the paint, and spent about 10 hours wetsanding it from 400/800/1000/1500/2000 grit sand paper. Then I polished it 
I then stripped the paint off the old Judy fork, and repainted it.

Built it up with some parts laying around the garage. It has some crap wheels, and the fork is pretty shot....but it's a nice commuter for now, and 21 lbs to boot


----------



## gunit (Jun 9, 2007)

Hey nice work Nixgame, that sand job give the budget build some serious blingage!! :thumbsup:


----------



## UmbrousSoul (Jul 19, 2007)

Now all you need to do is something to that yellow crankset. Laquer Black anyone?

Serious sandjob though. Nice look to a budget bike, I saw how much you paid for that and that is a sweet deal. Always wanted a cannondale, and an iron horse. :/

Its kind of what guitar players do to their guitars after they get nicked up or scratched, just buff all the paint and color away and you have a nice autographable guitar with real wood look. 

1337


----------



## nixgame22 (Apr 10, 2008)

UmbrousSoul said:


> Now all you need to do is something to that yellow crankset. Laquer Black anyone?
> 
> Serious sandjob though. Nice look to a budget bike, I saw how much you paid for that and that is a sweet deal. Always wanted a cannondale, and an iron horse. :/
> 
> ...


Thanks for the nice comments. The yellow crank is starting to grow on me 
I found the complete bike on CL for $100, with the RaceFace crank and all XT components. I ditched a lot of the crappier parts on the bike (stem, handlebar, grips, headset, ....) and put about $100 into it with new tires, chain, ss conversion kit and tubes. I did cheap out on the SS kit though, it's the $20 one from Performance. I wish I would've gone a different route. It's SUPER loud and annoying actually. Is it the tensioner itself that's making all that noise?


----------



## HOG farmer (Jun 11, 2005)

Nice. Alot of work ehh?


----------



## oldskoolgiant (Mar 1, 2007)

The Silver Bullet! Awesome. Nice work.


----------



## gunit (Jun 9, 2007)

nixgame22 said:


> Thanks for the nice comments. The yellow crank is starting to grow on me
> I found the complete bike on CL for $100, with the RaceFace crank and all XT components. I ditched a lot of the crappier parts on the bike (stem, handlebar, grips, headset, ....) and put about $100 into it with new tires, chain, ss conversion kit and tubes. I did cheap out on the SS kit though, it's the $20 one from Performance. I wish I would've gone a different route. It's SUPER loud and annoying actually. Is it the tensioner itself that's making all that noise?


I say keep the yellow cranks, it gives your ride some personality. Sweet deal you got there. Ya it is the tensioner making all that noise. I suggest the DMR STS tensioner, it is silent and will do a better job keeping the chain on in the bumpies since its not spring loaded.


----------



## gunit (Jun 9, 2007)

HOG farmer said:


> Nice. Alot of work ehh?


I would wager that it was. However, you can get similar results much easier by using a can or two of paint stripper, then polishing or not.


----------



## UmbrousSoul (Jul 19, 2007)

I would suggest NO tensioner, you do not truly have an SS until you have a straight chain with no wheel on it. It isn't that hard to do and only requires a few extra links, like half links.

here is my old post:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=4329750&postcount=1306

Edit: I just now noticed the back wheel's frame/rim(?) looks Slick dude, Slick. I see how the crankset goes with it.


----------



## gunit (Jun 9, 2007)

UmbrousSoul said:


> I would suggest NO tensioner, you do not truly have an SS until you have a straight chain with no wheel on it. It isn't that hard to do and only requires a few extra links, like half links.
> 
> here is my old post:
> 
> ...


Ya it is great if it works for you, but some people can't make it work with even a chain of half links. I don't think magic gear is a good option, unless it happens to be the gear that you wanted anyways (unlikely).


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

*trek jet 16*

does this count?it's the newest SS in our fleet! :lol:

lol,i figured everybody could use a laugh,and my son will be highly stoked seein this tomorrow:thumbsup:


----------



## Movemint (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## Mark E (Feb 7, 2006)

http://gallery.mtbr.com/showphoto.php/photo/185253/size/big/cat/502


----------



## mtbnachos (Feb 1, 2007)

*My new SS 29er*

Any excuse to show my new fun bike, wahoo!!! :rockon:


----------



## Linus81 (Mar 10, 2006)

*My first but not last SS!!!*

Finaly! I've built it.
Alu IDEAL frame, the gear ratio is magic, 38/16 i got the tensioner but never had to put it on. A perfect Stockholm City bike!


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Linus81 said:


> Stockholm City bike!


The angle of the saddle is a bit unusual. Don't you keep sliding forward?


----------



## Linus81 (Mar 10, 2006)

It keeps me padling!


----------



## Arek (Jan 27, 2004)

*My Misfit diSSent*

Here are a few updated pics of my Misfit with F29 fork


----------



## mtbnachos (Feb 1, 2007)

Dude nice build job, very good contrast w/ the Fox29. Makes me want to buy one!


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

Do it, they are great bikes!!!

Looks awesome with the white and black, nice job Arek.


----------



## PTV (Jul 1, 2008)

OLD SKOOL !


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

Arek said:


> Here are a few updated pics of my Misfit with F29 fork


Very tidy. Nice


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Are thos "Z-Rims" with the ACS hubs? wow..... And the Oddesy Barefeet tires... 



PTV said:


> OLD SKOOL !


----------



## PTV (Jul 1, 2008)

That's right - real NOS barefoot tires... and yes - original ACS z rims with ACS hubs... the only items I bought that were used and not NOS - check the NOS Dia Compe MX100 brake !


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

I thought I saw a familiar looking barrel adjuster on there with the brakes... Keen set up, brings back all sorts of memories (not sure if that's good or bad )


----------



## EuroPete (Oct 15, 2004)

Surly 1x1. Frame (20") and fork are two years old now. Parts change every now and then...

Quick partlist: Mavic Crossmax (the all mountain version), Michelin Mountain Dry 2.15 tires, tubes, Saint brakes, Middleburn Uno cranks (32t), DMR v12 Mag pedals, KMC chain, some spacers in the back and a 14t sprocket, FSA stem, post and headset, On-One Fleegle bars, two pairs of Odyssey Levan grips with barend caps, mini-bell, Fizik Arione saddle with the rear triangle shape cut off (it's a road saddle).










And a riding shot from the other night.


----------



## Flboy (Mar 18, 2008)

I just finished building my custom KONA SS. No ride on it yet other than up and down the street. No bling yet. Just a nice alternative to my full squish.


----------



## Scudweiser (Jul 13, 2008)

first single spped ive had. old specialized rockhopper i repainted and converted, fun ride around town, ill hit trails this weekend.


----------



## Scudweiser (Jul 13, 2008)

...


----------



## dynamic213 (Nov 24, 2007)

Here's my newly converted Cannondale Furio. Currently running a chain tensioner until I find that magic gear combo. The fork may be too long for a single speed (130mm), I may have to drop the travel down to 100mm.


----------



## Scudweiser (Jul 13, 2008)

EuroPete said:


> And a riding shot from the other night.


slow down, youre killin livestock


----------



## EuroPete (Oct 15, 2004)

Aha. I dunno why that calf was just lying there... Normally farmers dispose of dead animals in some less natural way.


----------



## Hologram (May 30, 2008)

*Pedal Force MT Singular*


(click for details)










Weight: 8139 grams, 17.95 lbs.


----------



## dashSC (Jan 27, 2008)

Hologram said:


> (click for details)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What, no carbon cranks ?


----------



## RSW42 (Aug 22, 2006)

dashSS said:


> What, no carbon cranks ?


Carbon Saddle?

Carbon spokes?

Carbon Grips?

Carbon Saddlebag?



Seriosuly though...Cool Sled! :thumbsup:

.


----------



## Hologram (May 30, 2008)

dashSS said:


> What, no carbon cranks ?




I tought about carbon stem & cranks, but I think it would have been over doing it. Red anodized cranks woud be cool though.

Thanks RSW42


----------



## PTV (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks way too small for you - or maybe that's an optical illusion !


----------



## darrencw (Jan 13, 2008)

My dear old 1998 Gary Fisher Supercaliber I've been riding for the past 10 years. Recently retired her and spent hours upon hours upon hours prepping and sandling. Powdercoated her cream and and after almost 8 months..here she is finally ! Almost all parts from the 90s. My ride around the neighbourhood. She makes me smile..


----------



## CaptainBlackout (Oct 31, 2007)

Scudweiser said:


> first single spped ive had. old specialized rockhopper i repainted and converted, fun ride around town, ill hit trails this weekend.


Why the tensioner when you have semihorisontal dropouts?


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

update from older pictures...


----------



## duotone (Dec 31, 2006)

Climbs like a goat.
Dances like a gazelle.
Stops on a dime.

I just put the bars and levers on. I had no idea I could like biking soooo much.


----------



## holstein71 (Apr 7, 2008)

*29r*

added bb5 disc brake up front, changed the bottom bracket, bar ends and thats it...fun to ride and race....


----------



## CaptainBlackout (Oct 31, 2007)

Kona Firemountain ´95


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

nice half link chain!


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Finally my first post in this forum! i've been lurking for a while. after i messed up the fork on my fully i started riding this old steel hardrock that i got from my dad. it ran great with gears and the newer parts, but i had been dying to try SS. cost me $0 to convert it using PVC pipe and other cassette cogs for spacers as well as the old Der. for the tensioner. i actually don't know for sure how many teeth i'm running up front but i'm pretty sure it's 34, possibly 36..paired with a 17T cog. all i know is it feels great. this thing has quickly become one of the funnest bikes i've had. pics are from a local park in the city that has a few fun trails and a lot of fireroad as well as lots of random cement piles. great place to go when you don't feel like going all the way to the hills..


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

love to see a pick of the pvc pipe spacer set up.

That sounds pretty McGyver


----------



## VERT1 (Mar 1, 2006)

This is my 1st Gen DMR Trailstar with Rockshox Reba Races, Custom paint job and new decals


----------



## JoseCarlos (Jul 24, 2008)

Hello all,

It's my first post here on Mtbr and it has to be on the SS thread... 

Here's my old Cinder Cone (1995) with Surly horizontal dropouts, new stickers and paint job.

Currently I've changed the original Project Two rigid fork (now with a longer steerer welded for headset system) to a suspended "thing" ONLY because of my lower back problem.

The Cromoly version makes the front too low... (and no, I can't put a high rise bar and a more angled stem to solve that)... 

Ohhh, and of course... because I couldn't put a front disc brake on the P2 fork... 
(I'm a top notch downhiller and need that) ... :lol:

Hope you like it: :thumbsup:


----------



## upstatesspdr (Dec 21, 2005)

*'98 Gary Fisher*

pic is from a couple years ago but I still ride her a bunch.


----------



## upstatesspdr (Dec 21, 2005)

*'98 Fisher*

Here is another one ,sometime I will take some new pictures

yeah, sorry, can't upload those...the file size is too big or something-my bad


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

...


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

*Not new anymore...*

Here's mine. I posted once before (I think) but that was brand new. Now it's got a couple months worth of riding and actually looks like it's been doing something. Unfortunately it's been cleaned off a few times thanks to some rides in the back of the truck home from the trail in a rainstorm... but it's got a little dirt on it anyway.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Yeah. 
Dirty bikes are best. :thumbsup:


----------



## vladid (Jul 10, 2008)

Just took delivery yesterday:


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

refreshinglygood said:


> love to see a pick of the pvc pipe spacer set up.
> 
> That sounds pretty McGyver


here it is. works really well. had to use a few other cogs as well to get the spacing right. works fantastic.


----------



## floorguy724 (Apr 20, 2004)

Nice ss vladid! Be sure to give us a ride report soon!:thumbsup:


----------



## upstatesspdr (Dec 21, 2005)

*Gary Fisher update*

ok, let's try this again with a couple of changes..Thomson seatpost and different wheels


----------



## upstatesspdr (Dec 21, 2005)

As long as I have the camera out this looks a little better- here is the stuff

Sun/Deore wheels
Avid v's
Old STX crank with a Surly in back- 32x16 right now
San Marco saddle, Thomson post, Gt house brand bar and stem

Like alot of you guys I built it up with stuff I had around and it's my fav. bike to ride , I also have a high end Trek hardtail 1X9 and a 4" travel race bike but this probably gets the most use


----------



## chromejesus (Jan 23, 2008)

*my "new" singlespeed*

Heres my new ss ride. Just finished the build today, its a little burly but thats how I like my bikes. "New" because I cannibalized the original parts to build up a coiler. Its geared at 32-16, gonna be killer until I get back into ss shape.


----------



## upstatesspdr (Dec 21, 2005)

floorguy724 said:


> Nice ss vladid! Be sure to give us a ride report soon!:thumbsup:


I rode one briefly last year and loved it! The Mav fork was fantastic and the bike was a rocketon the trails...too rich for this guy though
Enjoy and let us know what you think after some rides


----------



## IntheBush (May 31, 2008)

ebfreerider510 said:


> here it is. works really well. had to use a few other cogs as well to get the spacing right. works fantastic.


Hahhahhahha..

Kick ass work.. :thumbsup:


----------



## jesseheath (Apr 30, 2008)

i LOVE the s&m sticker on the headtube.


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

awesome


----------



## GNR (Oct 16, 2004)

*Mine*

My attempt at a SS, and my attempt at posting a pic...


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

GNR said:


> My attempt at a SS, and my attempt at posting a pic...


You can probably hold your head high and forget the word 'attempt'... it appears you succeeded greatly at both.


----------



## anvil_den (Nov 6, 2007)

my first SS, after months of deliberation and many more moons of budget hunting for parts:

Frame: 1994 Hei Hei
Fork: Manitou THREE
Rear Hub: WI Eccentric, 16t and 15t soma fixed on NDS.
Front ring: Middleburn 34t


----------



## sansibar (Jul 31, 2008)

Quiet new, October 2007


----------



## Imre (Dec 10, 2005)

super sweet!

Love the XT singlespeed cranks. But you probably can't do anything wrong building up a steel kona...


----------



## robcycle (May 10, 2006)

anvil_den said:


>


 Hookworms and a suspension fork? What terrain do your normally ride?

-Rob.


----------



## anvil_den (Nov 6, 2007)

Just using it on the road for now. The 96 Manitou is nothing more than a polished pogo stick I have lying around from the old days.

Eventually this rig will get a rigid ti up front and some knobbies for the trail.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

darrencw said:


> My dear old 1998 Gary Fisher Supercaliber I've been riding for the past 10 years. Recently retired her and spent hours upon hours upon hours prepping and sandling. Powdercoated her cream and and after almost 8 months..here she is finally ! Almost all parts from the 90s. My ride around the neighbourhood. She makes me smile..


She may make you smile, but she makes me pop a chubby!


----------



## calvinjp (Oct 12, 2004)

*Heres my new Generic....*

.....just built it.


----------



## dashSC (Jan 27, 2008)

Heh, "Bike". In case you forget ?


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

nice.

When you say you built it, do you mean that you "BUILT" it, or that you put the parts on the frame???


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

yes, lots of people say they built their "bike". "building" a bike is not just putting parts on a bike. Thats assembly.

So you welded the frame yourself??


----------



## dashSC (Jan 27, 2008)

Agreeing with yourself online is silly.


----------



## calvinjp (Oct 12, 2004)

Chris welded the bike together, I assembled it. Since were on the topic of the frame, its 3.5 pounds, uses paragon sliders, and the bottle opener is a paragon keychain.


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

dashSC said:


> Agreeing with yourself online is silly.


I concur


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

fastale said:


> I concur


Of course you do, brown-noser


----------



## robcycle (May 10, 2006)

calvinjp said:


> .....just built it.


 The HT, ST, geometry, and swoopy tubes make it look like a 26", double-diamond interpretation of a Jones. Was this the plan, and if so, how does it ride?

Hell, if it didn't work, how does it ride. That's a hot bike.

-Rob.


----------



## calvinjp (Oct 12, 2004)

No, no plan to knock off a Jones. Chris asked me if I wanted a swoopy , curvy , bike. I said yes and pretty much let him go at it, my only request was the ability to run big tires and 70 deg. head tube angle with a 100mm fork. I still haven't taken it off road yet, just bounced it down some stairs on the way to school so Ill have to wait till Sunday to let you know how it really rides. You can check out some of his other stuff at his site, genericcycles dot com. He has some other customer bikes up too.
-Paul


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I got the impression that Generic has been making swoopy, curvy, frames for some time already.


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

very nice indeed. Looks like it would be nice in the corners.


----------



## phxartboy (Jun 17, 2004)

Hookworms on a hardtail for street and/or commuting. I say hell yeah!


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

More of the same


----------



## charboucher (Jul 20, 2008)

heres my cannondale m700. just needs bash guard ^___^ sorry its late so pic is crap. took it in my mini workshop.


----------



## CaptainBlackout (Oct 31, 2007)

Jus t awesome. You stripped it gave it som clear coat? I remember how baad I wanted those forks. I ride 1995 ss Kona myself.


anvil_den said:


> my first SS, after months of deliberation and many more moons of budget hunting for parts:
> 
> Frame: 1994 Hei Hei
> Fork: Manitou THREE
> ...


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

a little heavy, but its OK.


----------



## FerrouSS (Oct 24, 2007)

My SS.........:skep:


----------



## anvil_den (Nov 6, 2007)

CaptainBlackout said:


> Jus t awesome. You stripped it gave it som clear coat? I remember how baad I wanted those forks. I ride 1995 ss Kona myself.


The good old Konas eh! 

Nope-- just metal polisher on the THREE. Have since refitted (an old TALAS @ 85mm travel with diy paint, proper tires and bars) for today's offroad needs..


----------



## Hardguy (Nov 4, 2006)

Beautiful kona there, Anvil Den. Who makes that brake booster by the way?


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

looks snappy


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)




----------



## anvil_den (Nov 6, 2007)

Hardguy said:


> Beautiful kona there, Anvil Den. Who makes that brake booster by the way?


Thanks.

I rigged up this old frame with a lot of donated parts, including this 10yr old non-descript booster. None of us can quite recall the brand...


----------



## MartinCreek (Nov 30, 2006)

*Custom Brew SS*

I spent five days at the Brew Frame Buliding Class makeing this bike!


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

now thats very cool


----------



## Harryburgundy (Nov 28, 2007)

*Guyzer*

Well....it's not mine just yet....bought the frame and forks, just waiting for delivery.
Will set it up with Paul Word hubs and White Industries Eno crank.
History on the frame builder is hard to find...his name Guy Rogers. From the West Country here in the UK....maybe you can help?
Columbus Max OR tubing.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

MartinCreek said:


> I spent five days at the Brew Frame Buliding Class makeing this bike!
> View attachment 382498


Wow Nice bike!!!!


----------



## MartinCreek (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks, I tried to use as many USA parts as possible. I plan on upgrading the wheels and the headset. I'm real happy with the way it rides.


----------



## phatpat1 (Feb 16, 2007)

My newly converted Jamis.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

those slx cranks look hot!


----------



## thepimpmessiah (Apr 12, 2006)

My much loved and abused Kona Explosif from 1995 with proto 1996 paint - owned and
thrashed by me since new:thumbsup:

SS'd in 2001 with a tensioner, chainstay cracked in 2005 so I got the local framebuilder to
put the track ends and V-brake mount on - Hammerite for the new bits, there is no way
this baby gets a respray:nono: , every paint chip and ding tells a story You could argue 
the same about the mud seeing as I never clean it either










Jericho 33t Suffering.

Rear hub is fixed/free flip flop bodge on an old Hope spline disc hub.










Love it long time.


----------



## atomiclotusbox (Feb 2, 2004)




----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Built this one up yesterday.....




























Steve


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Built this one up yesterday.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice bonty! :thumbsup:


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

John Jencks said:


> Was going to have it re-sprayed and branded as a "Generalized" But I aint got the cash right now and I'm having too much fun riding it.


or cover the IZ and its Special ed


----------



## PTV (Jul 1, 2008)

*On One Inbred*

Here she is ... finally done... may change a few things - but she rides really well...... Phil Wood hubs/bb are heavy - but like butter...


----------



## PTV (Jul 1, 2008)

*full pic - On One*

This got missed on first post...


----------



## robcycle (May 10, 2006)

Awesome bike :thumbsup: 

Love the dropouts. Why don't more companies place the disc mounts in front of the dropout?  

-Rob.


----------



## mete (Apr 20, 2007)

Bianchi Martini Racing





Colnago Cyclocross, self-painted:


----------



## robcycle (May 10, 2006)

I wish I could think of more to say than "HOT!"  

Those are two seriously beautiful bikes. Carbon Canti's, who knew? 

-Rob.


----------



## RaD (Jan 12, 2004)

Not as beautyfull as many others here but still does the job and is sooooo much fun to ride!



:thumbsup:


----------



## LeonOfBristol (Oct 4, 2006)

*2005 Explosif, hand customized*

I just sold this frame, and wish I'd taken more photo's now...

The customization is pretty basic. I took off the canti bosses, filled out the continous hose guides so the hose just clips in, and added a chaintub type grub screw on the drive side after pulling the wheel out with my awesome power one time too many.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

not sure if i should Clean mine or not .what do u guys think?:skep:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

mete said:


> Bianchi Martini Racing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like this bike, it looks great with all the black parts. It reminds me of the Gulf racing cars.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

No longer feeling the love of the rigid on my rocky and rooty trails, now sporting a Tora Solo Air 130mm. Me happy. Back closer to the head angle the bike was originally designed around. Refreshing on shorter rides/close to home/car to toss a bottle, tube, tool, tire lever on the frame and ditch the pack.


----------



## Reini 65 (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## jro75 (Aug 17, 2006)

*microdrive*

what size is that chainring?!?



FerrouSS said:


> My SS.........:skep:


----------



## psOption3 (Feb 3, 2004)

*SyCip SS at Annadel State Park, CA*

Got this in June 2008. I couldn't be happier:thumbsup:


----------



## mtbnachos (Feb 1, 2007)

Ohh very nice, more pics of the front too! That baby custom?


----------



## psOption3 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Sort of custom...*

The frame is a production medium but I told SyCip that I wanted slider dropouts with the option to go geared. Which will probably never happen....


----------



## willem3 (Apr 14, 2007)

*Ventana El Comandante*

Build:

Ventana Comandante 18 Inch Frame - Superdust - 2007
Fox F29 RLC 80mm - 2009
Chris King Headset - Red
Salsa Pro Moto Carbon Bar
Thomson X4 Stem - 0 Degree - 100mm - Silver
ODI Lock On Grips - Rogue 
Cane Creek Ergo II Bar Ends
Shimano LX Disc Brakes - 2008
Thomson Post - Silver
WTB Titanium Rocket V Saddle
Shimano XT Cranks - 2008
Salsa Chain Ring - 32T
Sram Chain
Chris King Cog - Steel - 17T
DT Swiss Hubs 240's
Hope Skewers Red
Hope QR Seatpost Clamp Red
Mavic TN 719 Rims
DT Swiss Spokes
DT Swiss Nips
Panaracer Rampage 29x2.35 Tires
Shimano XTR Pedals

Awesome bike! Rides like a dream!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## psOption3 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Nice!*

Sweet Ventana :thumbsup:


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

I'll play, although my bike is quite humbled by many here. 
The Chameleon:









And the commuter:









And just for kicks, the bike that has been collecting dust for nearly a year due to the SS's:


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

DanD said:


>


do you sleep next to your bikes?


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

fishcreek said:


> do you sleep next to your bikes?


I think I did the night before the pictures were taken, was watching a movie on the computer I think, but not generally.


----------



## Patriot222 (Dec 16, 2007)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Steve


Oh my goodness! What kind of barstem is that? It looks like a suspension component on a 5 ton truck!


----------



## -Devil- (Feb 28, 2008)

figure i will add a pic of my 29er singlespeed here ... nothing fancy about it, built it up to get my feet wet so to speak.


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

-Devil- said:


> figure i will add a pic of my 29er singlespeed here ... nothing fancy about it, built it up to get my feet wet so to speak.


Nice bike. Your brake lever angle is just a bit steep, you might want to adjust that.


----------



## -Devil- (Feb 28, 2008)

yeah i have moved them down a lot already, going to play around with the handlebar location and stem angle next.


----------



## Patriot222 (Dec 16, 2007)

-Devil- said:


> yeah i have moved them down a lot already, going to play around with the handlebar location and stem angle next.


Have someone view from the side and follow your forearm angle down and put the levers in line with them. That's usually an ideal starting point then you can fiddle around with small tweaks from there.

Nice ride!


----------



## -Devil- (Feb 28, 2008)

got the lever angle better, also flipped the stem and spacers around to get the bars more level with the seat.


----------



## rox_clymer (Apr 6, 2007)

Devil- is that a Spicer or a Voodoo fork?


----------



## -Devil- (Feb 28, 2008)

rox_clymer said:


> Devil- is that a Spicer or a Voodoo fork?


it is the one you get from soul cycles if you purchase their rigid fork, no clue if it is in house made .. or another company only label on it says "CroMo" for what it is made out of ... other then that, nada.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

-Devil- said:


> figure i will add a pic of my 29er singlespeed here ... nothing fancy about it, built it up to get my feet wet so to speak.


Freddy - FYI - you do not need to use a tensioner with that frame. It has an eccentric bottom bracket and you can rotate that to adjust the tension on the chain and to get a straight chainline as well.

So ditch that "faux singulator" and work the ebb to get a tight chainline! :thumbsup:


----------



## -Devil- (Feb 28, 2008)

yeah i figured out how to work the EBB to adjust it after i had it all together and rode it once, will redo it prob after another ride or three when i am going back through everything and checking it out ... got the chainline straight on tho ... went with a conversion kit in the rear that has multiple spacers to play around with the cog pos.


----------



## VegasSingleSpeed (May 5, 2005)

Patriot222 said:


> Oh my goodness! What kind of barstem is that? It looks like a suspension component on a 5 ton truck!


IIRC, wasn't Klein making something like that back in the 90's? meh...I dunno for sure; I wasn't MTB'ing back then.


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

An old Chromo Giant that I got my hands on. It's had one diy paint job before this but I think this one is way better, in quality and looks. I use it mostly for just riding around town, occasional mountain biking but lots of jumps and drops as I go. Since I ride a fair bit at night, the paint is practical too!


----------



## mattKHS (Jul 10, 2005)

why does that chain look so different? Is it just the pic, or is it really not normal?


----------



## robcycle (May 10, 2006)

mattKHS said:


> why does that chain look so different? Is it just the pic, or is it really not normal?


Half-link chain.

-Rob.


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

woody45 said:


> View attachment 385145


Just curious, where do you find those chains? Please tell me you don't buy the links individually and then piece them together. They look sweet but damn that would be expensive and time consuming.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

fastale said:


> Just curious, where do you find those chains? Please tell me you don't buy the links individually and then piece them together. They look sweet but damn that would be expensive and time consuming.


BMX shops like Flat and Fuel or Dan's Comp

https://flatlandfuel.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=780


----------



## zion (Jan 21, 2007)

Brodie Expresso


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

woody45 said:


> An old Chromo Giant that I got my hands on. It's had one diy paint job before this but I think this one is way better, in quality and looks. I use it mostly for just riding around town, occasional mountain biking but lots of jumps and drops as I go. Since I ride a fair bit at night, the paint is practical too!
> 
> View attachment 385144
> 
> ...


haha!! nice!!! where did you get that painted to glow in teh dark!!??

very cool:thumbsup:


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

Yeah it's a Shadow Conspiracy BMX half link chain, you can get them from most BMX shops here, was long enough with four links to spare on a 34/16. I went into a lot of paint stores asking about glow in the dark spray paint and most didn't think it existed but I eventually found it in Bunning's, pretty pricey at $20 a can though but oh well, gives a good effect.


----------



## WKD-RDR (Sep 1, 2007)




----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

WKD-RDR said:


>


Those are some clean looking bikes.


----------



## WKD-RDR (Sep 1, 2007)

DanD said:


> Those are some clean looking *bikes*.


I only see one bike...

I assure you, this bike and its FS geared counterpart see plenty of dirt.

Althought the FS geared bike has been seeing more _dust _lately. :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdtown1 (Jul 19, 2007)

*My SS*










'98 Jamis Dakota
Seen here with my thrown together commuter set up, was dedicated to the trail before I purchased a Chameleon frame which will be posted once complete.


----------



## AleHole (Aug 19, 2008)

*1994 Cannondale M300*

Just built this and love it!


----------



## mattKHS (Jul 10, 2005)

those are some high bar ends. i didnt know they made any that big. 

the all black with slicks looks great.


----------



## AleHole (Aug 19, 2008)

I love those bar ends because they are way comfy on my brutal uphill battle to work :thumbsup:


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

could you get those bar ends any higher? lol


----------



## AleHole (Aug 19, 2008)

hey whatever works right?


----------



## mcdtown1 (Jul 19, 2007)

*98 Jamis Dakota*

trying to get a better picture


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Patriot222 said:


> Oh my goodness! What kind of barstem is that? It looks like a suspension component on a 5 ton truck!


Patriot,










It started life like this...a bit of polishing and all is good. It's light as #$%$ with a titanium bolt and aluminum wedge.

Steve


----------



## wiiija (Jun 23, 2005)

Something a bit different for my latest, not as light as my rather boutique SS Ti mtb I used to have (15.5lbs) but still light enough and a joy to ride.


----------



## guy sprukt (Apr 3, 2008)

*My GF ferrous 29er*

Lean mean fast babe


----------



## BOSS (May 23, 2005)

My Hbicycles BeasTi 









my Hbicycles Fonz 27,5"


----------



## indian fire trail (Nov 22, 2007)

I like the Gary and the H...which are rarely seen around here in Europe...

Here´s the third evolution of mine, with a retro touch to it.

Changes are: X Lite titanium bars, Control Tech stem, Amaro custom made titanium forks, XT brake levers, Eggbeaters Sl pedals and Larsen TT 2.0 tires with No Tubes Sealant...


----------



## NorCalSS (Mar 13, 2008)

*OSS - Orange Single Speed*

'Nuther NaSShbar 853 frame, Bomber forks, Phil, Mavic, Hayes, Crank Bros, Shimano, Easton, Chris King, SDG, all represented here! This bike is a kick to ride!


----------



## duotone (Dec 31, 2006)

Like baby bear's bed this is jusssssst right!


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

*My singlespeed*

Just added a new bike to my ever growing stable. This is the third bike I've bought in 2 months. lol

Here she is:

2003 Jamis Eureka










I can't wait to go out and ride it. It's been raining all day here.


----------



## dookie (Sep 6, 2005)

'99 ti kona. 32x17. '09 SID. best mtb i've ever owned.


----------



## mtbnachos (Feb 1, 2007)

Nice. Right back at ya! When one bike isn't enough......I got 2 complete 29ers and 2 26er frames. When will it stop?!


----------



## dmcgoy (Apr 16, 2006)

EndersShadow - your chain is WAY too loose.


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

I am aware. I'm going to fix that today. Thanks for the info.


----------



## rapidcarbon (Dec 12, 2007)

BOSS said:


> My Hbicycles BeasTi


Nice bike, what kind of bar is that and where you get it?


----------



## BassBikerD (Mar 19, 2008)

wiiija said:


> Something a bit different for my latest, not as light as my rather boutique SS Ti mtb I used to have (15.5lbs) but still light enough and a joy to ride.


How do you like that Exotic fork? I was looking into getting the carbon 29er series...but really haven't found any reviews on them (im sure they're out there, but im lazy).


----------



## robcycle (May 10, 2006)

BassBikerD said:


> How do you like that Exotic fork? I was looking into getting the carbon 29er series...but really haven't found any reviews on them (im sure they're out there, but im lazy).


 Use the search function. I'm sure I have read a brief review here or on the SS forum, with a link to a blog with a detailed review. As I remember, it was a positive review.

-Rob.


----------



## PBR me! (Feb 23, 2008)

SISS 








Photo taken right before the man wielding a chainsaw appeared!


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

Very nice. very clean looking. Clean as in lines, as well as polished.

better get it dirty


----------



## PBR me! (Feb 23, 2008)

refreshinglygood said:


> Very nice. very clean looking. Clean as in lines, as well as polished.
> 
> better get it dirty


As of right now that bike has over 2000 miles on her! Believe me it gets dirty!


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

wow, thats one tough paint job.


----------



## BassBikerD (Mar 19, 2008)

Ah, sure thing....thanx man..

andrew


----------



## goyoyl (Aug 10, 2007)

During the SSWC08









Updated pictures:


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

goyoyl said:


> During the SSWC08


Strange .... suddenly I am craving for ice cream


----------



## BOSS (May 23, 2005)

The bar is a Hbicycles
my own bicycles compagnie (in france)
you could see their
http://rspdesigns.nexenservices.com/catalog/index.php?manufacturers_id=151


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

BOSS said:


> The bar is a Hbicycles
> my own bicycles compagnie (in france)
> you could see their
> http://rspdesigns.nexenservices.com/catalog/index.php?manufacturers_id=151


My French is not the best....
Did I understand correctly that custom options are available for your products:
custom geometries, heavier tubing for heavier riders, reinforcements... ?

At your prices, I assume you are subcontracting the production.


----------



## BOSS (May 23, 2005)

and my english is not good to
everrrry thing is possible with Hbicycles

yes the frames are made in china


----------



## springbok (Apr 23, 2004)

*Karate Monkey*

Here's a pic of my new Karate Monkey with my Cross Check. I'd love a black 1x1 to complete this trio!!

I don't think I'll ever go with suspension forks again, the Rigid steel fork on the KM allows me to do the same things as I did with my REBA fork.


----------



## bricke (Jul 23, 2008)

That's mine
Specy crosstrail elite

























Next step: Magura Marta Disk Brakes and a wheelset of some sort, naturally 29er.

Sorry for the low quality photos


----------



## RSW42 (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice pair of Surlys

I used to have a 1x1 Fun Bike  


.


----------



## chexem (Jan 22, 2007)

*Niner S.I.R. new to SS*

I just converted this SIR Niner XL 3X9 to a SS. My first ride was amazing. 
I couldn't make all the hills but I made more than I thought I would. 
I figured it would take me months to ride like I did today. 
It is truly amazing what happens when you have no choice but to hammer or walk...








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## VWMTBScott (Sep 25, 2007)

*From Pittsburgh Pa with love *










Used up to this point as an urban, rail trail, light off road bike, seriously considering making it an all out off road assault weapon


----------



## pcgibson (Sep 13, 2008)

*My Hard rock SS*

Here is my Hard Rock SS


----------



## submariner (Feb 10, 2007)

*Ebay Special*

Here is my first singlespeed, just finished. All parts bought from ebay total cost £249 and on the digital scales 22lbs exactly, not bad I think. 
Is going to be used as a commuter to save my full suss from getting pinched, feels a bit cramped so I may need to get a layback seatpost or longer stem.


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

This one's not mine. You know you want one, I certainly do&#8230;as you can see in the last photo it had its own little group of admirers.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

EGF168 said:


> This one's not mine. You know you want one, I certainly do&#8230;as you can see in the last photo it had its own little group of admirers.


Those have always intrigued me! Nice looking bike. How does it ride?


----------



## mattKHS (Jul 10, 2005)

I test rode one. I hated it. I went for a full 29er.


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

mattKHS said:


> I test rode one. I hated it. I went for a full 29er.


Really? Everyone I've heard that rides one swears by them and I must say that although I rarely like HT's or SS's I thought it was pretty impressive when I rode it a year or so back. What was it you didn't like about it?


----------



## jdeane4 (Apr 17, 2008)

I wasn't too impressed with the ride of a 69er either.


----------



## jmilliron (Aug 24, 2007)

Here is my Vassago Jabberwocky 29er:


----------



## mattKHS (Jul 10, 2005)

i didnt like the steering / handling, and the climbing of a 69er. Going down was fine, but I felt like my back wheel was like dragging a weight on rocky sections. 

jmilliron: nice jaber. What hubs are those? Also looks like you could use some more tension on that chain.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

EGF168 said:


> This one's not mine. You know you want one, I certainly do&#8230;



I do not like that fork, _especially_ in the long legged 29er setup, and the small rear wheel _still_ hangs on rocky techie climbs with the smaller angle of attack and more proportional body weight on it.

Not for me, thank you. :nono: I'll keep my three (two SS) 29ers with beeg wheels front and rear. :thumbsup:


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Wow, tough crowd! You'll be relieved to know the 2009 has a Fox F29. Obviously it's not the be all and end all and some people just won't like it for whatever reason but I think that much like Mbr magazine you are focusing too much on what it can't do compared to what it can do. Anyone ride the 69er that doesn't have a 29er?

BTW your views don't reflect how fast Trek sold out of them&#8230;


----------



## mattKHS (Jul 10, 2005)

Yeah, i heard about the fox 29. It looks like since the spot brand take over of maverick not many manufacturers have the fork OEM. 

Yes, my cant do's are more than my can do's. Bigger list I guess. 

Yeah, the 69er is not my cup of tea. I went full 29er hard tail. 

Yes, trek sold a lot. But I also see more for sale than i do people riding them.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

jmilliron said:


> Here is my Vassago Jabberwocky 29er:


hot :thumbsup:


----------



## toyota200x (Sep 9, 2005)

My custom hand built Marino trials bike.









Tensioner


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

for shame!!!!lettin this kool,killer thread get 4 pages back!


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

Took my SS out on Saturday for the first time since about last April (shame on me). Icy trails made for a SS challenge but I loved riding it again, it's definitely going to get more use in the next few months.

'06 Fisher Paragon converted to SS with the $20 Performance kit and a PC-1 chain.


----------



## SSdaveo (Nov 10, 2008)

On that Marino: does it look like a section of the chain is flipped, or am I drinking too much coffee?


----------



## Defiant32 (Feb 15, 2009)

My old Klein Attitude 1990 with Phil Wood ss wheels










more pictures here

and high res: https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_HYwqH0yA...4k/-HS-GV5hubY/s1600-h/KleinAttitudeRear.jpeg


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

*1992 Scott Peak rev.2*

After having tire clearance issues, gearing has been changed so that the tires are pulled backward away from the chainstays. 44:16 ratio.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

*another old thread but not dead*

not your everyday cruiser.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

650b Ragley Blue Pig!!


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

fishcreek said:


> not your everyday cruiser.


that thing is awesome!


----------



## rewarder (Nov 23, 2006)

*Wait til you see the ARC*


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

rewarder said:


>


that's a beautiful bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## Nico8cal (Oct 15, 2016)

Looks awesome. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## buell (Oct 15, 2015)

toyota200x said:


> My custom hand built Marino trials bike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is cool


----------



## beerdles (Aug 22, 2016)

*sunset at the lake w my Jamis Exile*

Paris Mountain State Park, Greenville, SC


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

My '09 Kona Unit rebuild. I cracked the driveside dropout soon after swapping to some 35mm-wide carbon wheels and Ardent 29x2.4 tyres. I suppose it was too much fun.

Anyway, I had it fixed, added a port for an internal dropper, powder coated bright yellow, and then cracked it, again. It's off to get repaired, again. In the mean time, he it is as it was.


----------

